# Classica storia



## alfeo (12 Marzo 2010)

Un anno e mezzo fa. Io ho quarant’anni e due meravigliosi figli piccoli. La mia vita è serena, ho cambiato da poco lavoro, lasciandomi indietro anni di delusioni e di noia. Mi pagano bene e sono soddisfatto di quel che faccio. Ad una riunione di lavoro partecipa una ragazza poco più che trentenne di una società che ha sede vicino alla mia. La noto per la sua avvenenza ma non dice una parola. Poi mi ricontatta per avere dettagli sugli accordi presi. Da quel giorno mi cerca spesso per apparenti motivi di lavoro. La cosa mi gratifica ma sono consapevole del pericolo che risiede in questa frequentazione. Evito di rispondere ai suoi sms e cerco di non chiamarla mai. Dopo un paio di mesi iniziamo ad andare a pranzo insieme. Lei si apre. Mi parla del suo disagio, del fatto che lavora in una città diversa da quella in cui risiede con il marito (sposato da poco più di un anno). Ho l’impressione che le cose non vadano bene fra loro. Io assumo la veste di confidente e lei mi confessa anche la sua attrazione. L’attrazione a questo punto è reciproca e cominciano timidi approcci (tenersi la mano, scambi di sms intensi mentre parte il venerdì in treno). C’è, fortunatamente, un limite invalicabile: quando sono a casa e durante il week end non ci sentiamo. Questo mi evita di far diventare la cosa drammatica. Dopo alcuni mesi, però, l’attrazione diventa forte e lei è sempre più tentennante. Decidiamo di non parlare mai di sentimenti, di guardare lucidamente alla follia di un eventuale ulteriore coinvolgimento… della sua intenzione di tornare dal marito… ma poi, ad aprile iniziamo a baciarci, ad avere approcci sempre più intensi e furtivi nel suo ufficio. Poco prima delle vacanze mia moglie va al mare con i piccoli e io ho poco più di una settimana da solo. Passiamo due notti insieme in cui facciamo l’amore intensamente, meravigliosamente. Il distacco è difficile e passo agosto a pensare a lei. 
Al ritorno lei non vuole saperne di rifarlo. Si capisce, dalle poche cose che lascia trapelare, che sta provando ad avere un figlio con il marito… ma questo figlio non arriva.. e allora lei decide di troncare, ma a modo suo. Vuole continuare a sentirsi, ad avere la mia vicinanza emotiva. Io sto male e vorrei di più o niente. Non vorrei convivere con l’idea di poterla avere, con la sensazione continua dell’attrazione reciproca che resta sempre negata e castrata. Qualche volta ci baciamo… per strada. Lei non vuole più incontrasi in ufficio, le voci si sono fatte più insistenti.. inziamo a diradare anche i pranzi. Una volta mi scappa un “ti amo”… lei mi dice “anche io” ma poi mi richiama per dirmi che non era vero… che avrebbe desiderato fare l’amore con me per ore ma che non mi amava. Un paio di volte ipotizziamo di andare di nuovo in albergo per fare l’amore ma lei, all’ultimo momento si tira indietro. Un paio di mesi fa, mi propone di farlo un’ultima volta prima che lei cominci a fare una terapia ormonale per restare finalmente incinta.
Io inzialmente rifiuto, poi decido di vedere il bluff, le faccio proposte concrete e lei, alla fine, si tira indietro, con le solite beffarde modalità del “mi manchi”, “il sentimento che ci lega”.
Adesso è in attesa del responso sulla sua possibile gravidanza… io continuo a sentirla, non la chiamo mai, ma lei continua a chiamarmi e a cercarmi a cercare una vicinanza che non capisco e che dovrebbe cercare con il marito. E’ come se avesse questo pensiero dominante, quello della maternità, in virtù del quale ha negato ogni sfogo alla nostra storia (fisico o emotivo che fosse).
Io cerco di tenere insieme i cocci della mia vita e passo momenti di serenità nella mia famiglia salvo ricascare talvolta in una cupa depressione quando mi rendo conto dell’assurdità del mio legame con lei… nell’attesa che lei resti incinta e si dilegui per sempre e che io possa abbandonare per sempre la malsana idea di poterla avere.


----------



## Mari' (12 Marzo 2010)

Naturalmente, tutto questo Alice non lo sa, vero?:mrgreen:


----------



## MK (12 Marzo 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> E’ come se avesse questo pensiero dominante, quello della maternità, in virtù del quale ha negato ogni sfogo alla nostra storia (fisico o emotivo che fosse).


Che storia triste... Storia a termine, supporto emotivo nell'attesa della realizzazione del desiderio. Un figlio voluto da un uomo mentre lo si tradisce con un altro. E tua moglie in tutto questo dove sta?


----------



## Daniele (12 Marzo 2010)

Se rimane incinta del marito anche meglio, non può rimanerlo per un incidente di te!!!
Oggi sono orribile!!! Posso dirtelo con sincerità? Tu lei non l'hai mai avuta, siete stati l'uno per l'altra dei parchi gioco, un sollazzo del cazzo...devo continuare a dire? Sentimenti? Nessuno, solo attrazione e quindi togliti dalla mente di averla, se suo marito fosse nella stessa città con il cavolo che tu ci saresti riuscito!!! E' una ragazza allegra, non ha capito le implicazioni morali di quello che ha fatto e ci sta male, ma la verità è che lei ama suo marito...e scopa chiunque in mancanza sua.

Se mi avete preso sul serio...non lo ero se non in parte, solo che questa storia mi sembra tanto montata...ma davvero tanto.


----------



## Daniele (12 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Che storia triste... Storia a termine, supporto emotivo nell'attesa della realizzazione del desiderio. Un figlio voluto da un uomo mentre lo si tradisce con un altro. E tua moglie in tutto questo dove sta?


Ad arrotarsi le corna, hai visto che lui in questo racconto non ha mai nominato la moglie o sensi di colpa o altro? Manco colpe della moglie verso di lui...puzza puzza puzza.


----------



## Mari' (12 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ad arrotarsi le corna, hai visto che lui in questo racconto* non ha mai nominato la moglie* o sensi di colpa o altro? Manco colpe della moglie verso di lui...puzza puzza puzza.


Leggi bene, ci sta


----------



## Brady (12 Marzo 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> [...] sono consapevole del pericolo che risiede in questa frequentazione. Evito di rispondere ai suoi sms e cerco di non chiamarla mai. Dopo un paio di mesi iniziamo ad andare a pranzo insieme. Lei si apre. Mi parla del suo disagio, del fatto che lavora in una città diversa da quella in cui risiede con il marito (sposato da poco più di un anno). Ho l’impressione che le cose non vadano bene fra loro. Io assumo la veste di confidente e lei mi confessa anche la sua attrazione. L’attrazione a questo punto è reciproca e cominciano timidi approcci (tenersi la mano, scambi di sms intensi mentre parte il venerdì in treno). C’è, fortunatamente, un limite invalicabile: quando sono a casa e durante il week end non ci sentiamo. Questo mi evita di far diventare la cosa drammatica. Dopo alcuni mesi, però, l’attrazione diventa forte e lei è sempre più tentennante. Decidiamo di non parlare mai di sentimenti, di guardare lucidamente alla follia di un eventuale ulteriore coinvolgimento… della sua intenzione di tornare dal marito… ma poi, ad aprile iniziamo a baciarci, ad avere approcci sempre più intensi e furtivi nel suo ufficio. [...]


mi sembra di vedere un film con dei buchi di sceneggiatura...
"ci diciamo che non dobbiamo assolutamente fare questo... e poi lo facciamo"
"pensiamo che è meglio non fare quell'altro... e poi l'abbiamo fatto"
Quanti ragionamenti sprecati...:unhappy:

Ma con tua moglie come andavano le cose prima e come vanno adesso? Hai fatto qualche ragionamento anche su cosa stai facendo a lei...?
E non chiedo neanche dei figli....


----------



## Iris (12 Marzo 2010)

Non è mica tanto saggio cercare di avere un figlio da un marito che non si ama, o per lo meno non si rispetta.
Alfeo, lasciala perdere, e ringrazia il cielo che non ti abbia usato come fuco.


----------



## Daniele (12 Marzo 2010)

Iris ha ragione, una donna così è meglio peerderla che averla attaccata a vita come una sanguisuga. Adesso lei farà un figlioletto con il suo maritino renna e poi ti ricercherà per una bella rispolverata del Kamasutra...prendendo per il sedere dopo anche il figlio!


----------



## Amoremio (12 Marzo 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Un anno e mezzo fa. Io ho *quarant’anni e due meravigliosi figli piccoli*. La mia vita è serena, ho cambiato da poco lavoro, lasciandomi indietro anni di delusioni e di noia. Mi pagano bene e sono soddisfatto di quel che faccio. Ad una riunione di lavoro partecipa una ragazza poco più che trentenne di una società che ha sede vicino alla mia. La noto per la sua avvenenza ma non dice una parola. Poi mi ricontatta per avere dettagli sugli accordi presi. Da quel giorno mi cerca spesso per apparenti motivi di lavoro. La cosa mi gratifica ma sono consapevole del pericolo che risiede in questa frequentazione. Evito di rispondere ai suoi sms e cerco di non chiamarla mai. Dopo un paio di mesi iniziamo ad andare a pranzo insieme. Lei si apre. Mi parla del suo disagio, del fatto che lavora in una città diversa da quella in cui risiede con il marito (sposato da poco più di un anno). Ho l’impressione che le cose non vadano bene fra loro. Io assumo la veste di confidente e lei mi confessa anche la sua attrazione. L’attrazione a questo punto è reciproca e cominciano timidi approcci (tenersi la mano, scambi di sms intensi mentre parte il venerdì in treno). C’è, fortunatamente, un limite invalicabile: quando sono a casa e durante il week end non ci sentiamo. Questo mi evita di far diventare la cosa drammatica. Dopo alcuni mesi, però, l’attrazione diventa forte e lei è sempre più tentennante. Decidiamo di non parlare mai di sentimenti, di guardare lucidamente alla follia di un eventuale ulteriore coinvolgimento… della sua intenzione di tornare dal marito… ma poi, ad aprile iniziamo a baciarci, ad avere approcci sempre più intensi e furtivi nel suo ufficio. Poco prima delle vacanze *mia moglie* va al mare con i piccoli e io ho poco più di una settimana da solo. Passiamo due notti insieme in cui facciamo l’amore intensamente, meravigliosamente. Il distacco è difficile e passo agosto a pensare a lei.
> Al ritorno lei non vuole saperne di rifarlo. Si capisce, dalle poche cose che lascia trapelare, che sta provando ad avere un figlio con il marito… ma questo figlio non arriva.. e allora lei decide di troncare, ma a modo suo. Vuole continuare a sentirsi, ad avere la mia vicinanza emotiva. Io sto male e vorrei di più o niente. Non vorrei convivere con l’idea di poterla avere, con la sensazione continua dell’attrazione reciproca che resta sempre negata e castrata. Qualche volta ci baciamo… per strada. Lei non vuole più incontrasi in ufficio, le voci si sono fatte più insistenti.. inziamo a diradare anche i pranzi. Una volta mi scappa un “ti amo”… lei mi dice “anche io” ma poi mi richiama per dirmi che non era vero… che avrebbe desiderato fare l’amore con me per ore ma che non mi amava. Un paio di volte ipotizziamo di andare di nuovo in albergo per fare l’amore ma lei, all’ultimo momento si tira indietro. Un paio di mesi fa, mi propone di farlo un’ultima volta prima che lei cominci a fare una terapia ormonale per restare finalmente incinta.
> Io inzialmente rifiuto, poi decido di vedere il bluff, le faccio proposte concrete e lei, alla fine, si tira indietro, con le solite beffarde modalità del “mi manchi”, “il sentimento che ci lega”.
> Adesso è in attesa del responso sulla sua possibile gravidanza… io continuo a sentirla, non la chiamo mai, ma lei continua a chiamarmi e a cercarmi a cercare una vicinanza che non capisco e che dovrebbe cercare con il marito. E’ come se avesse questo pensiero dominante, quello della maternità, in virtù del quale ha negato ogni sfogo alla nostra storia (fisico o emotivo che fosse).
> Io cerco di tenere insieme i cocci della mia vita e passo momenti di serenità nella mia famiglia salvo ricascare talvolta in una cupa depressione quando mi rendo conto dell’assurdità del mio legame con lei… nell’attesa che lei resti incinta e si dilegui per sempre e che io possa abbandonare per sempre la malsana idea di poterla avere.


ma che bella persona!

io proprio non capisco come tu riesca a fare a meno di lei!

su un piatto della bilancia ci sono tua moglie (che nomini incidentalmente una volta, meno del marito di lei) e i tuoi figli piccoli
sull'altro c'è questo bell'esemplare che ti usa come stampella di una vita inappagata (alternativo, forse, ad un figlio)

e per te pesa di più il 2° piatto?

forse te la meriti


----------



## Mari' (12 Marzo 2010)

Alfeo (ue', ma tutti con nick strani sti nuovi utenti ) dove sei finito :mrgreen: ?


----------



## Brady (12 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Alfeo (ue', ma tutti con nick strani sti nuovi utenti ) dove sei finito :mrgreen: ?


Seppellito sotto le critiche....


----------



## Mari' (12 Marzo 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> Seppellito sotto le critiche....


Lo credo anche io :up: ... la questione e', ingannati dal nome del forum "Tradimento" si sentono sicuri/rassicurati ... dove trovare persone ad incoraggiare il tradimento, disposti a dare consigli "cazzosi"  :rotfl: poi si rendono conto di trovare tanti cuorispezzati/incazzati proprio per leggerezza di comportamento sbagliato. :mrgreen:

Poverini pero 



:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (12 Marzo 2010)

Se vuole otrei consigliargli un bel libricino per rendere più piccanti gli incontri con la ragazzuola, in fondo dopo aver avuto il bimbo vorrà pur sollazzarsi anche lei no? Lui manterrà il suo status solo fino a che riuscirà ad avere una resa maggiore o uguale a quella del marito, ma più fruibile e senza necessità di cavolate come "ti amo!" o altro.
Alfeo, guarda hai tutto il kamasutra davanti a te, ma sappi che alcune posizioni sono solo teoriche, perchè dopo finisci direttamente in ospedale senza passare dal via.
Però sapete, mi fanno ridere queste classiche crisi di mezza età anticipate!!!


----------



## Mari' (12 Marzo 2010)

Pero' c'e' una cosa che mi amareggia, i figli ... povere creature ad avere genitori del genere .


----------



## alfeo (12 Marzo 2010)

bhè mi aspettavo le vostre critiche... non ero certo venuto qui a farmi fare i complimenti.
Non pensate che io mi faccia i complimenti per tutto quel che ho fatto... Mi avete chiesto di mia moglie... non ne vado fiero di quel che ho fatto.
E per far incoraggiare il vostro disprezzo vi dico anche che lei sta insistendo da mesi per fare un altro figlio. Io non me la sento, e non solo per quel che mi è successo in questi mesi, soprattutto perché penso che un figlio non può servire per risolvere i problemi. Con lei ho avuto alti e bassi, abbiamo avuto il coraggio di affrontare molte situazioni difficili... adesso è un'altro momento difficile, da me generato, ma certo non ne posso parlare con lei... come non ne parlo con nessuno. Tutto nel mio cervello, ma pensavo che scriverla questa storia servisse a presentarla nella sua desolante oggettività.
Lo so che è una storia per certi versi squallida, ma è una storia vera, in tutto e per tutto... come è pure vero che non sono fatto di granito e ho ceduto alle sdolcinatezze di un'altra persona.


----------



## alfeo (12 Marzo 2010)

pensate forse che a me interessa sapere cosa farà dopo un figlio?
Mi sono perso per mesi nel vano tentativo di capire come ragionasse... ho solo capito che quando mi allontanavo lei mi cercava dicendo che non poteva fare a meno di me... in fondo questa è la seduzione più grande... io mi sono illuso con una parte di me che questo fosse vero, ma sono sufficientemente adulto da sapere che queste storie non portano da nessuna parte. le ho più volte detto che non voglio continuare a sentirla che non mi interessa continuare a giocare sul filo del rasoio di una storia che non porta da nessuna parte.
Adesso so che quale che sia il responso sulla sua possibile gravidanza io mi devo fare da parte... sia che sia negativo, sia che sia positivo (a maggior ragione, ovviamente).


----------



## Mari' (12 Marzo 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> bhè mi aspettavo le vostre critiche... non ero certo venuto qui a farmi fare i complimenti.
> Non pensate che io mi faccia i complimenti per tutto quel che ho fatto... Mi avete chiesto di mia moglie... non ne vado fiero di quel che ho fatto.
> E per far incoraggiare il vostro disprezzo vi dico anche che lei sta insistendo da mesi per fare un altro figlio. Io non me la sento, e non solo per quel che mi è successo in questi mesi, soprattutto perché penso che un figlio non può servire per risolvere i problemi. Con lei ho avuto alti e bassi, abbiamo avuto il coraggio di affrontare molte situazioni difficili... adesso è un'altro momento difficile, da me generato, ma certo non ne posso parlare con lei... come non ne parlo con nessuno. Tutto nel mio cervello, ma pensavo che scriverla questa storia servisse a presentarla nella sua desolante oggettività.
> Lo so che è una storia per certi versi squallida, ma è una storia vera, in tutto e per tutto... come è pure vero che non sono fatto di granito e ho ceduto alle sdolcinatezze di un'altra persona.


Vai e, fatti furbo ... torna in famiglia "completamente" e, non dimenticare che i "figli" sono persone e vanno rispettate, non hanno chiesto di venire a mondo ... siatene degni innanzitutto.


----------



## Amoremio (12 Marzo 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> pensate forse che a me interessa sapere cosa farà dopo un figlio?
> Mi sono perso per mesi nel vano tentativo di capire come ragionasse... ho solo capito che quando mi allontanavo lei mi cercava dicendo che non poteva fare a meno di me... in fondo questa è la seduzione più grande... io mi sono illuso con una parte di me che questo fosse vero, ma sono sufficientemente adulto da sapere che queste storie non portano da nessuna parte. le ho più volte detto che non voglio continuare a sentirla che non mi interessa continuare a giocare sul filo del rasoio di una storia che non porta da nessuna parte.
> Adesso so che quale che sia il responso sulla sua possibile gravidanza io mi devo fare da parte... sia che sia negativo, sia che sia positivo (a maggior ragione, ovviamente).


alfeo
metti nel matrimonio quel che hai messo in questa relazione


hai ragione 
non è il momento per un altro figlio
dì a tua moglie che vuoi prenderti un po' di tempo per voi due

organizza qualcosa che con i figli piccoli non riuscivate più a fare

qualche cenetta
un we fuori
...


----------



## minnie (12 Marzo 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> pensate forse che a me interessa sapere cosa farà dopo un figlio?
> Mi sono perso per mesi nel vano tentativo di capire come ragionasse... ho solo capito che quando mi allontanavo lei mi cercava dicendo che non poteva fare a meno di me... in fondo questa è la seduzione più grande... io mi sono illuso con una parte di me che questo fosse vero, ma sono sufficientemente adulto da sapere che queste storie non portano da nessuna parte. le ho più volte detto che non voglio continuare a sentirla che non mi interessa continuare a giocare sul filo del rasoio di una storia che non porta da nessuna parte.
> Adesso so che quale che sia il responso sulla sua possibile gravidanza io mi devo fare da parte... sia che sia negativo, sia che sia positivo (a maggior ragione, ovviamente).


 
Ho voluto per tanti anni disperatamente un bambino... e quindi ti parlo come una che c'è passata. Trovo che tu stia rischiando di mandare all'aria la tua famiglia per una pessima persona. Come si fa a sognare, provare di fare un figlio e contemporaneamete tradire l'uomo con cui cerchi di farlo? Non so se per gli uomini è lo stesso ma per una donna un figlio non è una "cosa" che vuoi. Un figlio è la concretizzazione dell'amore che provi per lui. (anche se poi alla fine nel mio caso non era poi tanto ricambiato... per me era e forse ancora è tanto amore...). Una donna che si comporta così nel momento in cui cerca e vuole un figlio non è capace di amare altri che se stessa. Dammi retta scappa scappa lontano finche sei in tempo e bada bene di lasciare tua moglie nella sua presunta e beata ignoranza di quanto hai combinato. Salva il rapporto con lei ... e dimenticati della bambina che vuole un bambino...


----------



## alfeo (12 Marzo 2010)

Scusa Marì che c'entrano i miei figli?
Io non ho smesso per un attimo di amarli... ma anche io sono un essere umano con le sue debolezze e i suoi bisogni. Forse proprio averli messi da parte per anni mi ha portato a questa storia. Mia moglie è diventata mamma a tutto tondo.... io sono diventato un accessorio della famiglia, un accessorio necessario, ma tanto trascurato.
Anche questo, in fondo, è uno scontato clichè, lo so... ma è quel che sento.
Mettete da parte per un attimo il vostro astio.


----------



## alfeo (12 Marzo 2010)

*Grazie Minnie*

finalmente qualcosa di sensato.


----------



## MK (12 Marzo 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Io non me la sento, e non solo per quel che mi è successo in questi mesi, soprattutto perché penso che un figlio non può servire per risolvere i problemi. Con lei ho avuto alti e bassi, abbiamo avuto il coraggio di affrontare molte situazioni difficili... adesso è un'altro momento difficile, da me generato, ma certo non ne posso parlare con lei... come non ne parlo con nessuno.


Intanto ne stai parlando con noi, e già questo è un passo avanti. Fai bene a dirle no a un altro figlio, però dovresti parlarle, non della tua attrazione nei confronti di un'altra donna  ma cominciare a farle capire che stai passando un momento difficile e chiedere la sua comprensione. Per il resto credo che il cercare una storia con già scritta la parola fine abbia il suo perché. E forse rifletterei anche su queste due donne che contemporaneamente hanno lo stesso desiderio di maternità.


----------



## MK (12 Marzo 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Scusa Marì che c'entrano i miei figli?
> Io non ho smesso per un attimo di amarli... ma anche io sono un essere umano con le sue debolezze e i suoi bisogni. Forse proprio averli messi da parte per anni mi ha portato a questa storia. *Mia moglie è diventata mamma a tutto tondo.... io sono diventato un accessorio della famiglia, un accessorio necessario, ma tanto trascurato.*
> Anche questo, in fondo, è uno scontato clichè, lo so... ma è quel che sento.
> Mettete da parte per un attimo il vostro astio.


Non è scontato, succede sempre più spesso. E dovremmo aiutarci a vicenda, affinchè non accada più.


----------



## MK (12 Marzo 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Un figlio è la concretizzazione dell'amore che provi per lui. (anche se poi alla fine nel mio caso non era poi tanto ricambiato... per me era e forse ancora è tanto amore...). Una donna che si comporta così nel momento in cui cerca e vuole un figlio non è capace di amare altri che se stessa.


:up:


----------



## alfeo (12 Marzo 2010)

bhe i desideri di maternità di queste due donne sono del tutto differenti.
Mia moglie è felice dei bimbi che abbiamo ma poiché e vicina alla fine della vita fertile vuole avere un figlio per non avere il rimorso di non averne fatto un altro prima che fosse troppo tardi. io sono anche atterrito dai risvolti pratici della cosa perché è innegabile che un ulteriore bambino mi sottrarrebbe ulteriori spazi per me dentro e fuori la famiglia... sarà egoismo, ma io non sono un supereroe.
L'altra secondo me si rende conto che forse il marito non è l'uomo ideale per lei, hanno diverse idee su quasi tutto... ma forse è quello di cui ha bisogno lei... anche se, infantilmente, non si rende conto di quanto duro possa essere costruire un vita con una persona, viverci insieme davvero, fare progetti, crescere i figli. Secondo me ha scelto di non chiedersi niente perché pensa che se rinunciasse a lui rinuncerebbe al figlio che stanno cercando di fare.
Io non sono una macchina da sesso, l'ho ascoltata, le ho dato consigli, l'ho incoraggiata a vedere il suo punto di vista... non voglio esserle amico, perché so che non posso esserlo, ma abbiamo pur sempre condiviso un sacco di cose intime (non solo il sesso, non fate i cinici).


----------



## minnie (12 Marzo 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Scusa Marì che c'entrano i miei figli?
> Io non ho smesso per un attimo di amarli... ma anche io sono un essere umano con le sue debolezze e i suoi bisogni. Forse proprio averli messi da parte per anni mi ha portato a questa storia. Mia moglie è diventata mamma a tutto tondo.... io sono diventato un accessorio della famiglia, un accessorio necessario, ma tanto trascurato.
> Anche questo, in fondo, è uno scontato clichè, lo so... ma è quel che sento.
> Mettete da parte per un attimo il vostro astio.


 

Visto che io sono tradita a suo dire xkè l'ho trascurato per via del bambino, un attimo di rabbia a leggerti mi è venuta. Ma visto che sono abbastanza onesta da rendermi conto che ,seppur per un ottimo motivo, era vero che lo trascuravo un pò (forse un pò tanto), ti dò un consiglio. Il mio, prima di tradirmi, ha cercato di dirmelo. Il suo modo però era una sorta di attacco: non mi ha chiesto aiuto, lo ha preteso. E io ho reagito chiudendomi ancora più a riccio. Parla a tua moglie della tua solitudine ma con calma, dolcezza e facendo vedere che ti fa soffrire sentirti solo. Chiedile con umiltà aiuto, anche se pensi di avere ragione. Non andare a farti le ragioni o colpevolizzarla, perchè otterrai l'effetto opposto. Falle capire quanto la ami, quanto le sei grato per quello che da a te e alla tua famiglia ma chiedile spazio per voi due. Come fa Brady: una sera alla settimana chiedi che sia tutta vostra. Se il mio lui avesse fatto così, forse le cose ora sarebbero diverse... o forse no... ma almeno ci avremmo provato...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Se vuole otrei consigliargli un bel libricino per rendere più piccanti gli incontri con la ragazzuola, in fondo dopo aver avuto il bimbo vorrà pur sollazzarsi anche lei no? Lui manterrà il suo status solo fino a che riuscirà ad avere una resa maggiore o uguale a quella del marito, ma più fruibile e senza necessità di cavolate come "ti amo!" o altro.
> Alfeo, guarda hai tutto il kamasutra davanti a te, ma sappi che alcune posizioni sono solo teoriche, perchè dopo finisci direttamente in ospedale senza passare dal via.
> Però sapete, mi fanno ridere queste classiche crisi di mezza età anticipate!!!


Daniele scusa posso dirti che i tuoi commenti così sarcastici sono del tutto sterili e non sono di nessun aiuto a nessuno? Cosa c'entra il kamasutra in tutto questo? Non mi pare che Alfeo abbia fatto osservazioni su quanto sia stato fantastico il sesso con questa ragazza e allora perché buttarla tutta sul sesso? Io davvero non capisco certi atteggiamenti, se pensate che certe storie siano indegne perché perdere il vostro tempo con certi commenti? non sarebbe meglio lasciar perdere?


----------



## alfeo (12 Marzo 2010)

minnie, apprezzo la tua onestà...
So bene che provi rabbia per quel che ti è successo... io sono stato anche dall'altra parte, in circostanze meno complicate e in età più rassicuranti... io non voglio far pagare a nessuno i miei dispiaceri... non ho cercato vendette... ho sofferto come un cane nella consapevolezza di quel che mi succedeva, sarei voluto scappare mille miglia lontano, ho cercato anche un altro lavoro, le ho detto un sacco di volte "ho bisogno di silenzio"... lei ha sempre fatto finta di niente e reagito con rabbia come se io volessi punirla... è vero sono stato la sua stampella emotiva, ne cercherà altre, si rovinerà comunque la vita... ma cosa posso farci?
Condividevamo un certa empatia, ci siamo trovati in molte similitudini, ma lei ha solo messo davanti i suoi bisogni, anche quello di avermi "a disposizione"... è una ragazza "allegra"? Magari, per lei. E' molto confusa... io so solo che non mi voglio far trascinare dalla sua confusione nè fare il patetico "examante" che le fa da supporto emotivo.


----------



## Mari' (12 Marzo 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Scusa Marì che c'entrano i miei figli?
> Io non ho smesso per un attimo di amarli... ma anche io sono un essere umano con le sue debolezze e i suoi bisogni. Lo stesso vale anche per tua moglie, no? Forse proprio averli messi da parte per anni mi ha portato a questa storia. Anche lei (tua moglie) ha dovuto mettere da parte delle necessita', rinunciare al proprio egoismo: Prima i figli, com'e' di regola Mia moglie è diventata mamma a tutto tondo.... E ti pare poco? io sono diventato un accessorio della famiglia, un accessorio necessario, ma tanto trascurato.
> Anche questo, in fondo, è uno scontato clichè, lo so... ma è quel che sento.
> Mettete da parte per un attimo il vostro astio.


Non e' astio ... e' la leggerezza alle proprie responsabilta' che fa incazzare ... rischi di perdere tutto, e per cosa? Per una stronzata.

Cosa direbbe tua moglie se venisse a sapere tutto? ... ci pensi?


----------



## alfeo (12 Marzo 2010)

marì,
ammetterai che la tua è una domanda retorica.
Che vuoi che mi direbbe, pensi forse che mi farebbe i complimenti?
non la mettete sul piano di avere, perdere... sembra tutto un gioco di possedimenti, di territori.... è soprattutto una questione di essere... io sono così, sono involuto, contraddittorio, introverso, cerebrale...
Ho anche affrontato, interiormente, l'idea di affrontare una nuova vita... mi sono detto che non c'erano i presupposti emotivi, sentimentali... però queste cose capitano, spesso vanno male, ma anche questo fa parte della vita... la vita non è un percorso rettilineo, magari lo fosse.


----------



## Papero (12 Marzo 2010)

alfeo benvenuto. la tua storia somiglia un po a quello che è successo a me, ci sono quasi tutti i componenti. Anch'io come te, qualche anno fa, mi sono perso dietro a una collega di lavoro sposata che cercava di avere un figlio... La storia per fortuna è finita, non benissimo per la verità. Tronca con cretinetti (che scopa con te e vuole un figlio dal marito...) e rientra in carreggiata con la tua famiglia...

edit:



quintina ha detto:


> Daniele scusa posso dirti che i tuoi commenti così  sarcastici sono del tutto sterili e non sono di nessun aiuto a nessuno?  Cosa c'entra il kamasutra in tutto questo? Non mi pare che Alfeo abbia  fatto osservazioni su quanto sia stato fantastico il sesso con questa  ragazza e allora perché buttarla tutta sul sesso? Io davvero non capisco  certi atteggiamenti, se pensate che certe storie siano indegne perché  perdere il vostro tempo con certi commenti? non sarebbe meglio lasciar  perdere?


quoto in tutto e per tutto quintina. Daniele oltre ad essere inutile con questi interventi semiterroristici è anche irritante e corrosivo (come il cloro per intendersi...)


----------



## Mari' (12 Marzo 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> marì,
> ammetterai che la tua è una domanda retorica.
> Che vuoi che mi direbbe, pensi forse che mi farebbe i complimenti?
> non la mettete sul piano di avere, perdere... sembra tutto un gioco di possedimenti, di territori.... è soprattutto una questione di essere... io sono così, sono involuto, contraddittorio, introverso, cerebrale...
> Ho anche affrontato, interiormente, l'idea di affrontare una nuova vita... mi sono detto che non c'erano i presupposti emotivi, sentimentali... però *queste cose capitano*, spesso vanno male, ma anche questo fa parte della vita... la vita non è un percorso rettilineo, magari lo fosse.


NO, le facciamo capitare anzi, a volte si va in cerca/research poi ci si pente quando e' troppo tardi.


----------



## Mari' (12 Marzo 2010)

*Alfeo*, ami tua moglie? Fino a che punto l'ami?


----------



## Daniele (12 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> quoto in tutto e per tutto quintina. Daniele oltre ad essere inutile con questi interventi semiterroristici è anche irritante e corrosivo (come il cloro per intendersi...)


E cosa si può dire a questa persona? lascia perdere la troietta che vuole solo scoparti perchè non ha altro modo per dimostrare la sua femminilità se non con il sesso? E' brutta da dire ma è la verità! Lui si è fatto prendere dai problemi della poveretta (che tanto poveretta non è) per poi essere usato come vibratore vivente nei momento di distanza dal marito.
Lei confusa? E' quello che dice di essere a te Alfeo, usa la testa e capisci che lei se è falsa con il marito da cui oltreutto vuole un figlio lo è evidentemente anche con te solo per avere il suo tornaconto.
Mi stupisco che non ci arrivi anche tu, quando stai per romperti usa l'adulazione per tenerti in suo potere, quello che lei "non può vivere senza di te", quando sento queste cose mi viene da rabbrividire.
Vuoi rompere con lei? Vuoi che non ti cerchi ancora? Usa tutta la durezza che puoi, usa la menzogna, sii offensivo e scaricala alla grande, non ti cercherà più ed anzi si sarà offesa di aver fatto sesso con te...e tu avrai pace.
Ma per il futuro, non credere alle stronzate che senza di te una non può starci, a ragion veduta nessuno è necessario.

PS. Meglio corrosivo, irritante, fastidioso ma io...sono sempre stato un dritto :up:


----------



## Mari' (12 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> E cosa si può dire a questa persona? lascia perdere la troietta che vuole solo scoparti perchè non ha altro modo per dimostrare la sua femminilità se non con il sesso? E' brutta da dire ma è la verità! Lui si è fatto prendere dai problemi della poveretta (che tanto poveretta non è) per poi essere usato come vibratore vivente nei momento di distanza dal marito.
> Lei confusa? E' quello che dice di essere a te Alfeo, usa la testa e capisci che lei se è falsa con il marito da cui oltreutto vuole un figlio lo è evidentemente anche con te solo per avere il suo tornaconto.
> Mi stupisco che non ci arrivi anche tu, quando stai per romperti usa l'adulazione per tenerti in suo potere, quello che lei "non può vivere senza di te", quando sento queste cose mi viene da rabbrividire.
> Vuoi rompere con lei? Vuoi che non ti cerchi ancora? Usa tutta la durezza che puoi, usa la menzogna, sii offensivo e scaricala alla grande, non ti cercherà più ed anzi si sarà offesa di aver fatto sesso con te...e tu avrai pace.
> ...


Una cascata di frottole ... un prendersi in giro globale :mrgreen: .


----------



## Papero (12 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> E cosa si può dire a questa persona? lascia perdere la troietta che vuole solo scoparti perchè non ha altro modo per dimostrare la sua femminilità se non con il sesso? E' brutta da dire ma è la verità! Lui si è fatto prendere dai problemi della poveretta (che tanto poveretta non è) per poi essere usato come vibratore vivente nei momento di distanza dal marito.
> Lei confusa? E' quello che dice di essere a te Alfeo, usa la testa e capisci che lei se è falsa con il marito da cui oltreutto vuole un figlio lo è evidentemente anche con te solo per avere il suo tornaconto.
> Mi stupisco che non ci arrivi anche tu, quando stai per romperti usa l'adulazione per tenerti in suo potere, quello che lei "non può vivere senza di te", quando sento queste cose mi viene da rabbrividire.
> Vuoi rompere con lei? Vuoi che non ti cerchi ancora? Usa tutta la durezza che puoi, usa la menzogna, sii offensivo e scaricala alla grande, non ti cercherà più ed anzi si sarà offesa di aver fatto sesso con te...e tu avrai pace.
> ...


Io non sono stato un dritto e, come Alfeo, mi sono lasciato trascinare dai sentimenti... Caro Daniele esistono anche quelli lo sai? Siamo fatti di carne e possiamo anche innamorarci nel momento sbagliato della persona sbagliata


----------



## astonished (12 Marzo 2010)

*Tua moglie merita....perchè da' tanto.*



alfeo ha detto:


> bhè mi aspettavo le vostre critiche... non ero certo venuto qui a farmi fare i complimenti.
> Non pensate che io mi faccia i complimenti per tutto quel che ho fatto... Mi avete chiesto di mia moglie... non ne vado fiero di quel che ho fatto.
> E per far incoraggiare il vostro disprezzo vi dico anche che lei sta insistendo da mesi per fare un altro figlio. Io non me la sento, e non solo per quel che mi è successo in questi mesi, soprattutto perché penso che un figlio non può servire per risolvere i problemi. Con lei ho avuto alti e bassi, abbiamo avuto il coraggio di affrontare molte situazioni difficili... adesso è un'altro momento difficile, da me generato, ma certo non ne posso parlare con lei... come non ne parlo con nessuno. Tutto nel mio cervello, ma pensavo che scriverla questa storia servisse a presentarla nella sua desolante oggettività.
> Lo so che è una storia per certi versi squallida, ma è una storia vera, in tutto e per tutto... come è pure vero che non sono fatto di granito e ho ceduto alle sdolcinatezze di un'altra persona.



Ciao Alfeo, 
te lo dico da tradito: non sento di darti addosso, non sento assolutamente di farlo perchè ormai non servirebbe e perchè non ti poni quì come una persona in cerca di conferme o di consensi.

Le motivazioni che ti hanno spinto a tradire tua moglie le hai già dette, dunque ora ti rendi conto di quanto sia lontano il giorno in cui vi siete promessi amore, rispetto e fedeltà eterni? Qule giorno è lontano e devi fare in modo, se riesci, di tornare mentalmente a quei tempi per capire cosa avevi in comune con tua moglie. Pensa pure che tua moglie, seppure ti ha tracsurato, l'ha fatto per un bene superiore, quello dei tuoi figli, e se tu riesci a pensare al bene che provi per tua madre puoi anche capire le sue motivazioni ed apprezzarla per questo. 

Noi uomini a volte siamo miopi, abbiamo affianco a noi delle donne che si annientano per i figli e poi le ripaghiamo con questa moneta (non è una critica espressamente rivolta a te):  forse diamo per scontato che per una donna sia quasi dovuto rinunciare alla propria femminilità per far posto all'essere mamma totalmente dedita ai figli e sottovalutiamo il sacrificio che ciò comporta, i loro pensieri quando si vedono allo specchio magari ingrassate, con i capelli disfatti, e noi che ci sentiamo tracsurati, magari lo siamo pure ma loro danno tanto.  

Alfeo, io non ho avuto la fortuna di avere figli, almeno finora, non so che dirti, ultimamente penso che stare zitti sia il meglio che possa fare, spero solo tu riesca a rivalutare tua moglie ed il vostro rapporto, perchè hai tanto e sarebbe un peccato buttarlo per una seppur forte emozione.

Tutto questo lo sai meglio di me.

Ciao.


----------



## Mari' (12 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Io non sono stato un dritto e, come Alfeo, mi sono lasciato trascinare dai sentimenti... Caro Daniele esistono anche quelli lo sai? Siamo fatti di carne e possiamo anche innamorarci nel momento sbagliato della persona sbagliata



Chi rompe paga e i cocci sono Tutti suoi (cocci=rimorsi )


----------



## Daniele (12 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Una cascata di frottole ... un prendersi in giro globale :mrgreen: .


Vero vero, poi magari gli dice che un uomo come lui non lo ha avuto mai...tutte quelle puttanate alle quali metà degli uomini ci casca perchè altamente insicuri di sè.


----------



## Daniele (12 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Chi rompe paga e i cocci sono Tutti suoi (cocci=rimorsi )


Posso segnarmela? In effetti si capisce che l'essere dei drittoni è solo un modo per non avere rimorsi, anche se in quel momento chi ha sbandato pensava di non volere dei rimpianti (rimpianti de che???)

Mi stupisco però sempre della parola "innamorato/a" riferito ad un mero oggetto sessuale che dovrebbe essere l'amante! Non me ne capacito proprio, io non ho queste esigenze, ma l'amante non dovrebbe essere un mero svago sessuale con poche parole e poche pretese?


----------



## Mari' (12 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Vero vero, poi magari gli dice che un uomo come lui non lo ha avuto mai...tutte quelle puttanate alle quali metà degli uomini ci casca perchè altamente insicuri di sè.


... a volte l'illusione fa bene alla salute  il VERO amore e' cosi Raro, eppure c'e' gente che lo incontra a tutti gli angoli :mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (12 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... a volte l'illusione fa bene alla salute  il VERO amore e' cosi Raro, eppure c'e' gente che lo incontra a tutti gli angoli :mrgreen:


Quindi la gente preferisce vivere di illusioni che nella realtà...ecco perchè tutti vedono il mondo più bello di me e pieno di amore, io vedo solo un globo brutto quanto il ritratto di Dorian Gray...alla fine!


----------



## Mari' (12 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quindi la gente preferisce vivere di illusioni che nella realtà...ecco perchè tutti vedono il mondo più bello di me e pieno di amore, io vedo solo un globo brutto quanto il ritratto di Dorian Gray...alla fine!


Hai gli "Incubi" allora  :rotfl::rotfl:scherzo


----------



## Papero (12 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Chi rompe paga e i cocci sono Tutti suoi (cocci=rimorsi )


Sei toscana Marì? allora conosci anche il cencio! 



Daniele ha detto:


> Posso segnarmela? In effetti si capisce che  l'essere dei drittoni è solo un modo per non avere rimorsi, anche se in  quel momento chi ha sbandato pensava di non volere dei rimpianti  (rimpianti de che???)
> 
> Mi stupisco però sempre della parola "innamorato/a" riferito ad un mero  oggetto sessuale che dovrebbe essere l'amante! Non me ne capacito  proprio, io non ho queste esigenze, ma l'amante non dovrebbe essere un  mero svago sessuale con poche parole e poche pretese?


In questo momento Alfeo sono sicuro che è convinto di essere innamorato. tra qualche tempo si renderà conto che non era così


----------



## Mari' (12 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Sei toscana Marì? allora conosci anche il cencio!


NO, sono una napoletana che vive seduta sull'Etna   :rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (12 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> NO, sono una napoletana che vive seduta sull'Etna   :rotfl:


Cioè cercavi un nuovo vulcano tutto per te???


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Posso segnarmela? In effetti si capisce che l'essere dei drittoni è solo un modo per non avere rimorsi, anche se in quel momento chi ha sbandato pensava di non volere dei rimpianti (rimpianti de che???)
> 
> Mi stupisco però sempre della parola "innamorato/a" riferito ad *un mero oggetto sessuale* che dovrebbe essere l'amante! Non me ne capacito proprio, io non ho queste esigenze, ma l'amante non dovrebbe essere *un mero svago sessuale con poche parole e poche pretese*?


 
Daniele guarda che non è sempre così. Io posso capire che tu, da tradito, possa pensarla così... ma le storie dei traditori non sono tutte uguali. Non si tratta sempre solo di sesso, altrimenti la gente non si farebbe tutte queste menate, non ci sarebbero traditori che scrivono in questo forum (io non sono qui da tanto, ma da qando ci sono non mi è mai capitato di leggere storie di traditori che scrivevano per vantarsi e per sentirsi dire quanto sono fighi), ma solo traditi disperati, non ci sarebbero persone che sfasciano famiglie, non ci sarebbero persone che si sono rovinati la vita, e non ci sarebbero nemmeno quelli (e io ne conosco) che hanno lasciato i loro compagni/e e si sono rifatti una vita con quello/a che era il/la loro amante (e aggiungo che tra quelli che conosco alcuni sono anche felici, dopo vari anni). Non puoi pensare che si tratti solo di sesso. A volte magari sarà anche così, ma non sempre


----------



## Daniele (12 Marzo 2010)

Quntina, io vedo molta ipocrisia in chi si fa l'amante, anche il lasciare la propria famiglia per fare altro con esso/a la trovo un continuo di quella ipocrisia fino ad arrivare a chi muore di vecchiaia stando con l'ex amante...morto ipocrita da morire.  Innamorarsi, cosa vuol dire? Me lo sapete definire in un qualche modo? Io certe cose non le posso più capire, certe cose sono morte in me lasciando un baratro, non sofferenza, semplicemente il nulla spinto.
Ci si può innamorare così tanto di una donna o di un uomo essendo impegnati per preferirlo per esempio ad una Ferrari? (è un nonsense, non rispondete)


----------



## MK (12 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Daniele guarda che non è sempre così. Io posso capire che tu, da tradito, possa pensarla così... ma le storie dei traditori non sono tutte uguali. Non si tratta sempre solo di sesso, altrimenti la gente non si farebbe tutte queste menate, non ci sarebbero traditori che scrivono in questo forum (io non sono qui da tanto, ma da qando ci sono non mi è mai capitato di leggere storie di traditori che scrivevano per vantarsi e per sentirsi dire quanto sono fighi), ma solo traditi disperati, non ci sarebbero persone che sfasciano famiglie, non ci sarebbero persone che si sono rovinati la vita, e non ci sarebbero nemmeno quelli (e io ne conosco) che hanno lasciato i loro compagni/e e si sono rifatti una vita con quello/a che era il/la loro amante (e aggiungo che tra quelli che conosco alcuni sono anche felici, dopo vari anni). Non puoi pensare che si tratti solo di sesso. A volte magari sarà anche così, ma non sempre


Vero. Forse ridurlo tutto al "solo sesso" fa meno male.


----------



## Fedifrago (12 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> .....
> 
> *Non puoi pensare che si tratti solo di sesso*. A volte magari sarà anche così, ma non sempre


Non è che non possa pensarlo, DEVE pensarlo...per se stesso!

Ovviamente è più facile per chi ha subito il tradimento semplificare così le ragioni del traditore/trice...se no dovrebbero mettere in gioco anche se stessi, e per chi sa di aver parecchie e profonde carenze di suo, la mancanza dell'appiglio al "come son bravo io, come sono giusto...tutti gli altri son solo degli infami" potrebbe far crollare tutto il castello...

Al nostro nuovo iscritto, invece vorrei dire altre cose... più centrate su quel che sta passando...dette da chi già c'è passato...

In quel che scrivi, credo di veder bene la situazione: anni di duro lavoro, sempre a rincorrere qualche traguardo e ora che potresti dirti soddisfatto di quel che hai... ti accorgi che ti stan venendo meno certi stimoli.

Ti senti svuotato, inizi a perdere qualche sicurezza su ciò che il futuro ti potrà ancora riservare di attraente/stimolante....cosa ci può essere di meglio della "sfida" lanciata da questa trentenne per trovar conferme alla tua capacità seduttiva, quindi ad aver ancora successo, a non esser da buttar via (e non solo sessualmente) ad aver ancora quindi UN INTERESSE!

L'invito che ti faccio è quello di pensare a quando non eri in questa situazione che è evidente che non ti fa star bene, che ti crea angoscia e sensi di colpa e ora...impotenza, incapacità di poter governare gli eventi, di non essere tu il protagonista della tua storia, ma solo un comprimario delle scelte insensate di questa ragazza...quindi l'esatto contrario di ciò che magari ti aveva attirato nel viverti questa storia!

NE VALE LA PENA?

Ripensa a qualche momento bello, ma davvero bello che hai vissuto con tua moglie, alle ultime volte in cui ti sei detto..."però, che bello che è aver lei al mio fianco..."...re-inizia a corteggiarla (non c'è bisogno di gesti eccessivi, a volte basta un bacio dato come non si da da tempo...) e re-inizia a metterla al centro dei tuoi pensieri, a pensare a cosa starà facendo in un momento preciso...a fare, cioè quello che ti sembra normale fare con l'altra....

Prova...poi mi dirai...


----------



## Mari' (12 Marzo 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non è che non possa pensarlo, DEVE pensarlo...per se stesso!
> 
> Ovviamente è più facile per chi ha subito il tradimento semplificare così le ragioni del traditore/trice...se no dovrebbero mettere in gioco anche se stessi, e per chi sa di aver parecchie e profonde carenze di suo, la mancanza dell'appiglio al "come son bravo io, come sono giusto...tutti gli altri son solo degli infami" potrebbe far crollare tutto il castello...
> 
> ...


:up: quando ce vo, ti quoto :up: :mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (12 Marzo 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ripensa a qualche momento bello, ma davvero bello che hai vissuto con tua moglie, alle ultime volte in cui ti sei detto..."però, che bello che è aver lei al mio fianco..."...re-inizia a corteggiarla (non c'è bisogno di gesti eccessivi, a volte basta un bacio dato come non si da da tempo...) e re-inizia a metterla al centro dei tuoi pensieri, a pensare a cosa starà facendo in un momento preciso...a fare, cioè quello che ti sembra normale fare con l'altra....
> 
> Prova...poi mi dirai...


Queste sono belle parole! Oddio ho detto che sono belle delle parole di fedi...che mi sto fumando???
Comunque si, questa sarebbe una bella sfida, anche recuperare la moglie troppo madre per rifarla essere dentro di se la donna che era, forse questa è una vera sfida, non stare dietro alle paturnie di una ragazzina un poco sciroccata.


----------



## astonished (12 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Daniele guarda che non è sempre così. Io posso capire che tu, da tradito, possa pensarla così... ma le storie dei traditori non sono tutte uguali. Non si tratta sempre solo di sesso, altrimenti la gente non si farebbe tutte queste menate, non ci sarebbero traditori che scrivono in questo forum (io non sono qui da tanto, ma da qando ci sono non mi è mai capitato di leggere storie di traditori che scrivevano per vantarsi e per sentirsi dire quanto sono fighi), ma solo traditi disperati, non ci sarebbero persone che sfasciano famiglie, non ci sarebbero persone che si sono rovinati la vita, e non ci sarebbero nemmeno quelli (e io ne conosco) che hanno lasciato i loro compagni/e e si sono rifatti una vita con quello/a che era il/la loro amante (e aggiungo che tra quelli che conosco alcuni sono anche felici, dopo vari anni). Non puoi pensare che si tratti solo di sesso. A volte magari sarà anche così, ma non sempre



Io credo che bisogna essere obbiettivi nel dare giudizi e riconoscere che ci si possa innamorare di qualcuno anche quando si è impegnati, che i propri sentimenti possano andare in contrasto con il proprio status di persona impegnata, che non bisogna ragionare a compartimenti stagni, che le storie, anche le più belle, possano finire ma sarebbe auspicabile che tutto ciò avvenisse limitando al massimo il dolore a chi ne viene inconsapevolmente coinvolto e non mancando mai di rispetto, per questo andrebbero evitati certi comportamenti che portano al tradimento in favore di una semplice e sincera apertura delle proprie difficoltà al partner "ufficiale" dopodichè ognuno sarebbe libero di andare per la propria strada. So bene che tutto ciò è utopia, ma sinceramente non so più che dire sull'argomento. L'atteggiamento di Daniele è quello di colui che non vuole rassegnarsi alla fine di una storia, al tradimento, all'essere stato "scartato" in favore di un altro: paradossalmente restare attestati su queste posizioni rende più facile il cammino successivo perchè lo inibisce e porta a non andare avanti; molto più difficile è accettare la regola "che tutto può finire" e ricominciare una nuova storia con la speranza che possa essere "l'eccezione" che conferma la regola. 

In sostanza da disillusi la visuale è molto più dura ma anche più vera.


----------



## Mari' (12 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Queste sono belle parole! Oddio ho detto che sono belle delle parole di fedi...che mi sto fumando???
> Comunque si, questa sarebbe una bella sfida, anche recuperare la moglie troppo madre per rifarla essere dentro di se la donna che era, forse questa è una vera sfida, non stare dietro alle *paturnie di una ragazzina* un poco sciroccata.


Non e' una ragazzina, e' una donna ... io a 30anni avevo un figlio di 8anni ed un matrimonio distrutto alle spalle :incazzato: oggi vogliono tutti mangiare da Grandi/adulti e pagare da piccoli, il ridotto ... ma fatemi il piacere va :incazzato: le vere ragazzine fanno altri giochi.


----------



## Daniele (12 Marzo 2010)

L'ho chiamata ragazzina perchè sentimentalmente questa qui non ha più di 17 anni con matrimonio oltretutto sulle spalle. Mi chiedo dove siano finiti quei 13 anni in aggiunta!


----------



## Mari' (12 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> L'ho chiamata ragazzina perchè sentimentalmente questa qui non ha più di 17 anni con matrimonio oltretutto sulle spalle. Mi chiedo dove siano finiti *quei 13 anni* in aggiunta!


... a far pratica  :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Daniele (12 Marzo 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> L'atteggiamento di Daniele è quello di colui che non vuole rassegnarsi alla fine di una storia, al tradimento, all'essere stato "scartato" in favore di un altro


Pensa che io non sono stato scartato per un altro, sono stato scartato per il nulla, il tradimento c'è stato come ciliegina sulla torta, solo per dimostrare a se stessa che voleva lasciarmi, un tradimento alquanto sterile ed inutile molto diverso di quello fatto dalla mia ex che almeno con il figlio di puttana ci convive (cornuta come un'alce). Ci si può innamorare di una persona prima di lasciare un'altra e fare un errore, ma non esiste fare un errore per constringersi a lasciare una persona sapendo che quell'errore potrà portare alla morte di quella stessa. Ripeto ho provato a suicidarmi per 3 volte e l'ultima sono fuggito rocambolescamente dalla polizia, ripensandolo è assurdo!!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Pensa che io non sono stato scartato per un altro, sono stato scartato per il nulla, il tradimento c'è stato come ciliegina sulla torta, solo per dimostrare a se stessa che voleva lasciarmi, un tradimento alquanto sterile ed inutile molto diverso di quello fatto dalla mia ex che almeno con il figlio di puttana ci convive (cornuta come un'alce). Ci si può innamorare di una persona prima di lasciare un'altra e fare un errore, ma non esiste fare un errore per constringersi a lasciare una persona sapendo che quell'errore potrà portare alla morte di quella stessa. Ripeto ho provato a suicidarmi per 3 volte e l'ultima sono fuggito rocambolescamente dalla polizia, ripensandolo è assurdo!!!


 
Almeno adesso ti rendi conto che è assurdo.
E' assurdo tentare il suicidio per un tradimento. Poi tu sei tanto giovane, hai tutta la vita davanti, ti potrai innamorare ancora, o forse no, ma hai ancora un sacco di cose da fare. Ti rendi conto che potresti non essere più qui? Per che cosa? Non ha senso. Capisco la sofferenza ma mai fino al punto di voler morire


----------



## Verena67 (12 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quntina, io vedo molta ipocrisia in chi si fa l'amante, anche il lasciare la propria famiglia per fare altro con esso/a la trovo un continuo di quella ipocrisia fino ad arrivare *a chi muore di vecchiaia stando con l'ex amante...morto ipocrita da morire.  *Innamorarsi, cosa vuol dire? Me lo sapete definire in un qualche modo? Io certe cose non le posso più capire, certe cose sono morte in me lasciando un baratro, non sofferenza, semplicemente il nulla spinto.
> Ci si può innamorare così tanto di una donna o di un uomo essendo impegnati per preferirlo per esempio ad una Ferrari? (è un nonsense, non rispondete)


Quoto Quintina sui sentimenti, e Daniele sull'ipocrisia, per me inaccettabile. O di qua, o di là. Ma senza prendere in giro nessuno (se stessi in primis).


----------



## Mari' (12 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Almeno adesso ti rendi conto che è assurdo.
> *E' assurdo tentare il suicidio per un tradimento.* Poi tu sei tanto giovane, hai tutta la vita davanti, ti potrai innamorare ancora, o forse no, ma hai ancora un sacco di cose da fare. Ti rendi conto che potresti non essere più qui? Per che cosa? Non ha senso. Capisco la sofferenza ma mai fino al punto di voler morire


Certi dolori, delusioni, sconforti bisogna sentirli sulla propria pelle ... il suicidio e' quando vuoi mettere fine a tutto, perche' non ce la fai piu' e, vuoi uscirne per incanto, in e il brave tempo possibile ... e' normale sconsigliarlo, perche' niente e nessuno e' piu' importante della VITA, ma questo lo capisci "dopo", se sei cosi fortunato/a che anche la morte ti ha voltato le spalle.

Da una che c'e' passata per quel "vicoletto" dico e diro' sempre: VIVA la VITA!


----------



## Eliade (12 Marzo 2010)

> Poco prima delle vacanze mia moglie va al mare con i piccoli e io ho poco più di una settimana da solo. Passiamo due notti insieme in cui facciamo l’amore intensamente, meravigliosamente. Il distacco è difficile e passo agosto a pensare a lei.


 Bene questa è una cosa che mi devo segnare: portare i bambini piccoli al mare mentre il marito sta a casa perchè _deve lavorare_: NO. Rimaniamo tutti a casa a soffrire e a stostenere papà che lavora!


alfeo ha detto:


> Dopo un paio di mesi iniziamo ad andare a pranzo insieme. Lei si apre. Mi parla del suo disagio, del fatto che lavora in una città diversa da quella in cui risiede con il marito (sposato da poco più di un anno). Ho l’impressione che le cose non vadano bene fra loro. Io assumo la veste di confidente e lei mi confessa anche la sua attrazione. L’attrazione a questo punto è reciproca e cominciano timidi approcci (tenersi la mano, scambi di sms intensi mentre parte il venerdì in treno).


 Ma pensa tu! Scusa ma tu davvero credi alla buona fede di quersta donne?
No ti prego, dimmi che qualche dubbio lo hai!


----------



## Grande82 (12 Marzo 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Un anno e mezzo fa. Io ho quarant’anni e due meravigliosi figli piccoli. La mia vita è serena, ho cambiato da poco lavoro, lasciandomi indietro anni di delusioni e di noia. Mi pagano bene e sono soddisfatto di quel che faccio. Ad una riunione di lavoro partecipa una ragazza poco più che trentenne di una società che ha sede vicino alla mia. La noto per la sua avvenenza ma non dice una parola. Poi mi ricontatta per avere dettagli sugli accordi presi. Da quel giorno mi cerca spesso per apparenti motivi di lavoro. La cosa mi gratifica ma sono consapevole del pericolo che risiede in questa frequentazione. Evito di rispondere ai suoi sms e cerco di non chiamarla mai. Dopo un paio di mesi iniziamo ad andare a pranzo insieme. Lei si apre. Mi parla del suo disagio, del fatto che lavora in una città diversa da quella in cui risiede con il marito (sposato da poco più di un anno). Ho l’impressione che le cose non vadano bene fra loro. Io assumo la veste di confidente e lei mi confessa anche la sua attrazione. L’attrazione a questo punto è reciproca e cominciano timidi approcci (tenersi la mano, scambi di sms intensi mentre parte il venerdì in treno). C’è, fortunatamente, un limite invalicabile: quando sono a casa e durante il week end non ci sentiamo. Questo mi evita di far diventare la cosa drammatica. Dopo alcuni mesi, però, l’attrazione diventa forte e lei è sempre più tentennante. Decidiamo di non parlare mai di sentimenti, di guardare lucidamente alla follia di un eventuale ulteriore coinvolgimento… della sua intenzione di tornare dal marito… ma poi, ad aprile iniziamo a baciarci, ad avere approcci sempre più intensi e furtivi nel suo ufficio. Poco prima delle vacanze mia moglie va al mare con i piccoli e io ho poco più di una settimana da solo. Passiamo due notti insieme in cui facciamo l’amore intensamente, meravigliosamente. Il distacco è difficile e passo agosto a pensare a lei.
> Al ritorno lei non vuole saperne di rifarlo. Si capisce, dalle poche cose che lascia trapelare, che sta provando ad avere un figlio con il marito… ma questo figlio non arriva.. e allora lei decide di troncare, ma a modo suo. Vuole continuare a sentirsi, ad avere la mia vicinanza emotiva. Io sto male e vorrei di più o niente. Non vorrei convivere con l’idea di poterla avere, con la sensazione continua dell’attrazione reciproca che resta sempre negata e castrata. Qualche volta ci baciamo… per strada. Lei non vuole più incontrasi in ufficio, le voci si sono fatte più insistenti.. inziamo a diradare anche i pranzi. Una volta mi scappa un “ti amo”… lei mi dice “anche io” ma poi mi richiama per dirmi che non era vero… che avrebbe desiderato fare l’amore con me per ore ma che non mi amava. Un paio di volte ipotizziamo di andare di nuovo in albergo per fare l’amore ma lei, all’ultimo momento si tira indietro. Un paio di mesi fa, mi propone di farlo un’ultima volta prima che lei cominci a fare una terapia ormonale per restare finalmente incinta.
> Io inzialmente rifiuto, poi decido di vedere il bluff, le faccio proposte concrete e lei, alla fine, si tira indietro, con le solite beffarde modalità del “mi manchi”, “il sentimento che ci lega”.
> Adesso è in attesa del responso sulla sua possibile gravidanza… io continuo a sentirla, non la chiamo mai, ma lei continua a chiamarmi e a cercarmi a cercare una vicinanza che non capisco e che dovrebbe cercare con il marito. E’ come se avesse questo pensiero dominante, quello della maternità, in virtù del quale ha negato ogni sfogo alla nostra storia (fisico o emotivo che fosse).
> Io cerco di tenere insieme i cocci della mia vita e passo momenti di serenità nella mia famiglia salvo ricascare talvolta in una cupa depressione quando mi rendo conto dell’assurdità del mio legame con lei… nell’attesa che lei resti incinta e si dilegui per sempre e che io possa abbandonare per sempre la malsana idea di poterla avere.


 Leggo solo il tuo post, molto bello e ben scritto, e mi colpisce come un coltello nel cuore l'assoluta assenza di tua moglie.
La donna con cui hai avuto (tu li hai avuto sul serio) 2 figli, che ti è accanto da anni, anni fatti anche di insoddisfazioni lavorative e supporto emotivo, di dolore e gioie, non merita nemmeno una parola. nemmeno un 'non l'amo più', nemmeno un 'mi spiace di non rispettarla'. 
Onestamente non so che consiglio darti. 
Ti sei innamorato come un 14enne stupido e ingenuo di una donna confusa (come minimo). E ti sei scordato che sei un uomo e hai delle responsabilità. In primis verso bambini nati davvero, alcuni anni fa.


----------



## Grande82 (12 Marzo 2010)

Ho delle osservazioni e mi piacerebbe che rispondessi a ciascuna di esse:
1) hai bisogno di silenzio e spazio per te. immagino che se l'altra vorrà averti sul serio, penserai al divorzio. Non credi che due figli da divorziato e una nuova moglie ti porteranno via spazio e silenzio?
2) il terzo figlio. se lasci tua moglie no credi che l'amante vorrà un figlio? te la sentiresti?
3) pensi forse di non divorziare? di tenere l'amante in caldo per quando la moglie parte coi figli? mi domando quando razionalizzi come ti immagini il seguito. senza polemiche, ma con curiosità.
4) ti sei innamorato. ritieni che alla tue età e coi tuoi doveri ci sia spazio per innamorarsi ancora? se tua moglie ti dicesse che si è innamorata di un 25enne cubano e parte coi figli che penseresti?
5) l'altra. non ho molto da dire, ma piuttosto da chiedere. credi che sia sensato sottostare alle sue richieste e alle sue necessità senza esprimere le tue? lei vuole solo supporto emotivo. ma a te non basta per nulla. allora non è meglio troncare?
6) il tuo matrimonio. credi di aver dato tutto? credi di averle provate tutte per evitare che tua moglie, nell'essere madre, non perdesse il suo essere compagna? O forse hai 'lasciato correre' talvolta, travolto dalla queotidianità? Pensi di averla fatta sentire amata e centrale come tu vuoi sentirti amato e centrale? pensi che il vostro matrimonio non meriti una ulteriore chance? O è finito nella routine, per sempre e irrimediabilmente?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Marzo 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Scusa Marì che c'entrano i miei figli?
> Io non ho smesso per un attimo di amarli... ma anche io sono un essere umano con le sue debolezze e i suoi bisogni. Forse proprio averli messi da parte per anni mi ha portato a questa storia. Mia moglie è diventata mamma a tutto tondo.... io sono diventato un accessorio della famiglia, un accessorio necessario, ma tanto trascurato.
> Anche questo, in fondo, è uno scontato clichè, lo so... ma è quel che sento.
> Mettete da parte per un attimo il vostro astio.


 Ma dai!!!! 
Pensavi di essere il centro del mondo e invece sei sconvolto dalla scoperta che i tuoi figli vengono prima di te?


----------



## minnie (12 Marzo 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Ho delle osservazioni e mi piacerebbe che rispondessi a ciascuna di esse:
> 1) hai bisogno di silenzio e spazio per te. immagino che se l'altra vorrà averti sul serio, penserai al divorzio. Non credi che due figli da divorziato e una nuova moglie ti porteranno via spazio e silenzio?
> 2) il terzo figlio. se lasci tua moglie no credi che l'amante vorrà un figlio? te la sentiresti?
> 3) pensi forse di non divorziare? di tenere l'amante in caldo per quando la moglie parte coi figli? mi domando quando razionalizzi come ti immagini il seguito. senza polemiche, ma con curiosità.
> ...


Ecco. Il punto principale (perchè in un certo senso la giustificazione che lui vuole dare al suo tradimento è la stessa che è stata data a me dal mio compagno) è questa. perchè non  mettno la stessa attenzione, cura e trasporto che hanno messo nelle loro relazioni extra nel rapporto con la moglie/compagna? Perchè il meglio di loro va sempre dato "fuori" e in casa resta solo la spesa, i conti e i calzini sporchi da lavare? E poi si sentono trascurati? Mai chiesto se in realtà se tratti chi hai in casa come un elettrodomestico poi forse a questa persona viene un pò difficile trattarti come il principe azzurro? ... scusate ma stasera sono un pò meno triste e un pò più acidina...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> E cosa si può dire a questa persona?* lascia perdere la troietta che vuole solo scoparti perchè non ha altro modo per dimostrare la sua femminilità se non con il sesso? E' brutta da dire ma è la verità! *Lui si è fatto prendere dai problemi della poveretta (che tanto poveretta non è) per poi essere usato come vibratore vivente nei momento di distanza dal marito.
> Lei confusa? E' quello che dice di essere a te Alfeo, usa la testa e capisci che lei se è falsa con il marito da cui oltreutto vuole un figlio lo è evidentemente anche con te solo per avere il suo tornaconto.
> Mi stupisco che non ci arrivi anche tu, quando stai per romperti usa l'adulazione per tenerti in suo potere, quello che lei "non può vivere senza di te", quando sento queste cose mi viene da rabbrividire.
> Vuoi rompere con lei? Vuoi che non ti cerchi ancora? Usa tutta la durezza che puoi, usa la menzogna, sii offensivo e scaricala alla grande, non ti cercherà più ed anzi si sarà offesa di aver fatto sesso con te...e tu avrai pace.
> ...


 Ma che ne sai???
Quando esageri ...esageri... :incazzato:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Marzo 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Ho delle osservazioni e mi piacerebbe che rispondessi a ciascuna di esse:
> 1) hai bisogno di silenzio e spazio per te. immagino che se l'altra vorrà averti sul serio, penserai al divorzio. Non credi che due figli da divorziato e una nuova moglie ti porteranno via spazio e silenzio?
> 2) il terzo figlio. se lasci tua moglie no credi che l'amante vorrà un figlio? te la sentiresti?
> 3) pensi forse di non divorziare? di tenere l'amante in caldo per quando la moglie parte coi figli? mi domando quando razionalizzi come ti immagini il seguito. senza polemiche, ma con curiosità.
> ...


Aggiungo una domanda.
Quando la tizia ha cominciato a tampinarti e poi siete andati a pranzo ne hai parlato con tua moglie? Cosa le hai detto?
Se non gliene hai parlato, perché non l'hai fatto?


----------



## Brady (13 Marzo 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Ho delle osservazioni e mi piacerebbe che rispondessi a ciascuna di esse:
> 1) hai bisogno di silenzio e spazio per te. immagino che se l'altra vorrà averti sul serio, penserai al divorzio. Non credi che due figli da divorziato e una nuova moglie ti porteranno via spazio e silenzio?
> 2) il terzo figlio. se lasci tua moglie no credi che l'amante vorrà un figlio? te la sentiresti?
> 3) pensi forse di non divorziare? di tenere l'amante in caldo per quando la moglie parte coi figli? mi domando quando razionalizzi come ti immagini il seguito. senza polemiche, ma con curiosità.
> ...


ciao Grande
quoto tutto quello che hai scritto :up:...
...tranne il grassetto.
Di innamorarsi succede a qualunque età e in qualunque condizione (e lo dice un tradito...).
In genere chi sta bene col proprio partner semplicemente "non vede" altre occasioni ma non è una scelta e comunque non è il caso di Alfeo che qualche "malumore" ce l'ha.
Io credo se mai che in caso di innamoramento, età e doveri dovrebbero portarti a fare le giuste scelte (giuste per te e per le persone che ami, figli, partner o amante che siano). 
Spesso i traditori lamentano di essere presi tra due fuochi e si sentono senza via di uscita tra il soffrire di qua o il soffrire di la.
Bè, qualcuno l'ha scritto prima di me in questo forum ma...  "benvenuti nella vita!" che è fatta di scelte e di rinunce. Che sono difficili proprio perché si provano veamente sentimenti contrastanti.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Certi dolori, delusioni, sconforti bisogna sentirli sulla propria pelle ... il suicidio e' quando vuoi mettere fine a tutto, perche' non ce la fai piu' e, vuoi uscirne per incanto, in e il brave tempo possibile ... e' normale sconsigliarlo, perche' niente e nessuno e' piu' importante della VITA, ma questo lo capisci "dopo", se sei cosi fortunato/a che anche la morte ti ha voltato le spalle.
> 
> Da una che c'e' passata per quel "vicoletto" dico e diro' sempre: VIVA la VITA!


 
Guarda, ci sono passata anch'io. Sono stata male, ho sofferto, ho pianto, mi sono disperata, una volta ho perfino contattato il fidanzato di una delle troeiette che si era scopato il mio ex, un'altra volta mi sono tagliata tutte le braccia con una lametta (ma non perché volessi suicidarsi), insomma ne ho fatte di cotte e di crude. Però non potrò mai capire chi tenta il suicidio perché è stato tradito. Soprattutto se sei giovane, non sei sposato, non convivi... insomma da quanto ho capito Daniele non è che avesse proprio fatto dei progetti di vita concreti insieme a questa persona. Capisco l'incazzatura, la disperazione, ma non il suicidio. Io piuttosto le avrei dato una saccata di botte, ma perché uccirdersi? Sono batoste, ma ci rendono più forti


----------



## Daniele (13 Marzo 2010)

Quintina, di batoste ne ho ricevute parecchie nella vita, se questa fosse stata l'ennesima che non mi fa più credere nelle persone? Se a questa avessi chiesto esplicitamente di lasciarmi prima di tradirmi perchè sarebbe stato orribile per me cosa si potrebbe dire di lei? Se avessi voluto crederle sul fatto che mi avrebbe aiutato ad uscire fuori da quel casino in cui mi aveva buttaato e poi con 430 km di distanza tra di noi avesse ritrattato tutto minacciandomi oltretutto più volte di denunciarmi? Cosa dovrei dire di una persona così? E se io quando ero scosso avessi avuto l'idea di prenderla a botte e la prima cosa che disse lei che se lo avessi fatto mi avrebbe denunciato?
Lei mi aveva promesso una cosa, che sia davanti a Dio o davanti ad un sindaco o davanti a se stessi cambia nulla, una promessa è una promessa e va mantenuta, degli schemi legali e sociali non mi è mai fregato nulla, sono cose che appartengono ad altri.

Su questo caso rimango sconvolto, Alfeo, sei un uomo e puoi sbagliare è vero, ma tu hai sbagliato troppo, troppo davvero ed hai reiterato il tuo sbaglio, la tua è una scelta, non un errore, quello di avere tua moglie che ti stira i calzini ed una che ti faccia sentire importante, bella la vita. Quando concorderai su questo fatto allora si, avrai sbagliato, ma fino a quel momento in cui ti creerai delle scuse sei solo uno che sceglie la via più facile e soddisfacente sulle spalle degli altri.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quintina, di batoste ne ho ricevute parecchie nella vita, se questa fosse stata l'ennesima che non mi fa più credere nelle persone? Se a questa avessi chiesto esplicitamente di lasciarmi prima di tradirmi perchè sarebbe stato orribile per me cosa si potrebbe dire di lei? Se avessi voluto crederle sul fatto che mi avrebbe aiutato ad uscire fuori da quel casino in cui mi aveva buttaato e poi con 430 km di distanza tra di noi avesse ritrattato tutto minacciandomi oltretutto più volte di denunciarmi? Cosa dovrei dire di una persona così? E se io quando ero scosso avessi avuto l'idea di prenderla a botte e la prima cosa che disse lei che se lo avessi fatto mi avrebbe denunciato?
> Lei mi aveva promesso una cosa, che sia davanti a Dio o davanti ad un sindaco o davanti a se stessi cambia nulla, una promessa è una promessa e va mantenuta, degli schemi legali e sociali non mi è mai fregato nulla, sono cose che appartengono ad altri.
> 
> Su questo caso rimango sconvolto, Alfeo, sei un uomo e puoi sbagliare è vero, ma tu hai sbagliato troppo, troppo davvero ed hai reiterato il tuo sbaglio, la tua è una scelta, non un errore, quello di avere tua moglie che ti stira i calzini ed una che ti faccia sentire importante, bella la vita. Quando concorderai su questo fatto allora si, avrai sbagliato, ma fino a quel momento in cui ti creerai delle scuse sei solo uno che sceglie la via più facile e soddisfacente sulle spalle degli altri.


Va bene Daniele, ma nel mondo ci sono milardi di persone, il fatto che a te siano capitate 2 stronze non deve farti perdere la fiducia nel genere umano, sei giovane (non ho ben capito quanti anni hai, ma mi pare che tu sia sicuramente sotto i 30), vale la pena conoscere altre persone, ri-innamorarsi, e anche se ti andasse male ancora ne sarebbe valsa la pena, invece se ti fossero andati bene i tentativi di suicidio non avresti più niente di niente.

E comunque meglio una denuncia per molestie o percosse che finire all'obitorio. Tanto con una denuncia per percosse non è che finisci in prigione per anni, e nemmeno per mesi (e mi sa nemmeno per giorni... al limite ti prendi una diffida)


----------



## Daniele (13 Marzo 2010)

Quintina, le percosse che finiscono in ospedale sarebbero state gravi...e tutte le persone mi hanno femato per questo perchè comunque ci sarebbero stati di mezzo avvovati ed i soldi non li avevo.
2 stronze? Aggiungi aggiungi, direi che le persone che mi hanno fatto del male evidente sono almeno 6!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quintina, le percosse che finiscono in ospedale sarebbero state gravi...e tutte le persone mi hanno femato per questo perchè comunque ci sarebbero stati di mezzo avvovati ed i soldi non li avevo.
> 2 stronze? Aggiungi aggiungi, direi che le persone che mi hanno fatto del male evidente sono almeno 6!


 
ma sicuramente ce ne sono almeno altrettante, se non di più, che invece ti hanno fatto del bene

guarda il bicchiere mezzo pieno

suicidio mai!

incazzatura sì, pianti sì... ma suicidio NO!

PS Un mio amico si è suicidato a 22 anni, è terribile per chi rimane


----------



## Daniele (14 Marzo 2010)

Cambiamo la frase, se 2 terzi della tua vita sono segnati da profondi tradimenti come la vivresti? Io ho la certezza che la vita conta davvero poco, ha poco da dare e se la mia deve continuare a fare schifo così sarebbe stata una buona idea davvero farmi fuori.
Adesso vivo, ma ogni giorno sono certo che un paio di persone le farei volenteri fuori e so che se lo meriterebbero.


----------



## Mari' (14 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Guarda, ci sono passata anch'io. Sono stata male, ho sofferto, ho pianto, mi sono disperata, una volta ho perfino contattato il fidanzato di una delle troeiette che si era scopato il mio ex, un'altra volta mi sono tagliata tutte le braccia con una lametta (ma non perché volessi suicidarsi), insomma ne ho fatte di cotte e di crude. Però non potrò mai capire chi tenta il *suicidio perché* è stato *tradito*. Soprattutto se sei giovane, non sei sposato, non convivi... insomma da quanto ho capito Daniele non è che avesse proprio fatto dei progetti di vita concreti insieme a questa persona. Capisco l'incazzatura, la disperazione, ma non il suicidio. Io piuttosto le avrei dato una saccata di botte, ma perché uccirdersi? Sono batoste, ma ci rendono più forti



... il tradimento e' "la goccia", quella che porta a galla tante altre cose ... quando ti viene a mancare la sincerita', la lealta', il gioco di squadra che si crea in una coppia dopo 20anni di vita/sogni/progetti in comune, e' la fine ... hai la sensazione di essere fuori posto, con la persona sbagliata e, vuoi uscire dal "quadro" = la Vita ... ti senti fallita anche se la colpa non E' Tua.


Almeno per quanto mi riguarda.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... il tradimento e' "la goccia", quella che porta a galla tante altre cose ... quando ti viene a mancare la sincerita', la lealta', il gioco di squadra che si crea in una coppia dopo 20anni di vita/sogni/progetti in comune, e' la fine ... hai la sensazione di essere fuori posto, con la persona sbagliata e, vuoi uscire dal "quadro" = la Vita ... ti senti fallita anche se la colpa non E' Tua.
> 
> 
> Almeno per quanto mi riguarda.


Okay okay, forse in un caso simile lo posso capire, dopo 20 anni ecc.

Ma Daniele è giovane, non conviveva neanche con questa ragazza, insomma, deve capire che la vita ha ancora tante cose da offrirgli, a me spaventa che un ragazzo così giovane abbia provato a suicidarsi 3 volte perché la sua ragazza lo ha tradito... Anche io ho pensato al suicidio quando mi sono lasciata con il mio primo marito, stavo malissimo... ma adesso sono qui, ho 2 figli!! La mia vita non sarà una favola, ma ho due figli, ho fatto tante cose da allora, se ci ripenso adesso mi vengono i brividi al pensiero che tutto ciò non ci sarebbe stato. Daniele ha tutta la vita davanti, dovrebbe cercare di concentrarsi sul suo futuro, o comunque sul presente, e fare qualcosa per allontanare questi pensieri così assolutistici e tutto l'odio che spesso traspare dalle sue parole


----------



## MK (14 Marzo 2010)

*Daniele*

quando i traumi non si superano, e non si hanno vicino le persone che ci aiutano a superarli quando siamo bambini e quindi non possiamo avere gli strumenti per aiutarci da soli... si cercano le situazioni che quel trauma riportano fuori. Non sono i tradimenti successivi che ti hanno portato alla depressione, ma quello primario. E' lì che bisogna lavorare, continua la terapia.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Cambiamo la frase, se 2 terzi della tua vita sono segnati da profondi tradimenti come la vivresti? Io ho la certezza che la vita conta davvero poco, ha poco da dare e se la mia deve continuare a fare schifo così sarebbe stata una buona idea davvero farmi fuori.
> Adesso vivo, ma ogni giorno sono certo che un paio di persone le farei volenteri fuori e so che se lo meriterebbero.


I primi 14 anni della mia vita erano segnati da tradimento, abbandono, odio, miseria, troppe pretese. Se mi fossi arreso al destino, mi troverei nella situazione di dover rimpiangere la mia gioventù e non sapere come uscirci.

Sono uscito di casa a 16, ho ricominciato la mia vita. Ci vollero 12 anni per smaltire i torti subiti, per perdonare e dimenticare. Ci volevano altri 5 anni per tornare alla normalità e per potermi relazionare con il mondo.

Con il senno del poi sono stato addirittura contento della situazione vissuta, perché mi ha reso completamente indipendente e senza alcun obbligo verso nessuno dei miei, qualunque cosa accada.

Io spero che un giorno trovi la tua serenità come ho trovato la mia ... e spero che trovi una persona di cui ti puoi fidare, per riuscirci prima.


----------



## alfeo (15 Marzo 2010)

leggo con interesse i post a me indirizzati e proverò a fornire una risposta.
Una sola precisazione di premessa. Non mi aspettavo certo di trovare qui complimenti e felicitazioni per la mia storia ma non mi aspettavo, allo stesso modo, tanta severa censura. So bene di aver sbagliato ma certo l'ho fatto perdendomi... pur con il freno razionale. 
Provate per un attimo a dimenticare i ruoli di tradito/traditore.. in fondo anche un traditore tradisce se stesso, le sue scelte, la sua normalità... non è un processo facile e dubito che qualcuno lo faccia a cuor leggero.
Daniele, hai tutta la mia solidarietà, ma non posso non notare che fin dall'inizio ti sei posto in modo molto aggressivo nei miei confronti quasi cercando di evidenziare eventuali nervi scoperti quasi tutti incentrati sul sesso. Cerca di essere più sereno e impara a perdonare altrimenti continui ad essere condannato a farti bruciare le sconfitte subite.


----------



## alfeo (15 Marzo 2010)

ho notato che molti di voi mi chiedono di mia moglie.
E' evidente che nel mio racconto inziale l'ho menzionata solo parzialmente perché ho scritto su un forum sul tradimento e lei era solo una comprimaria, vittima se volete, della situazione... Ho cercato di descrivere gli avvenimenti relativi al tradimento non quelli relativi all'occultamento della cosa.
So bene che tutti i risvolti di inganno sono meschini e squallidi... ma è utopia quella di confessare subito anche un nascente interesse con un'altra persona al tuo partner... ci possono anche essere intese del tutto bonarie ed innocenti che potrebbero essere fraintese o potrebbero dare solo inutili angosce all'altro.
Certo, nel mio caso è andata oltre.... ho solo evitato ulteriori squallori quali quelli dei sms di nascosto, delle telefonate fingendo d'uscire o cose d'altro genere... abbiamo sempre evitato ogni tipo di comunicazione quando non eravamo entrambi al lavoro.
Questo mi ha aiutato a vedere la cosa con più distacco e durante i weekend riuscivo quasi a non pensarci del tutto... 
D'altro canto, la mi presenza al lavoro, invece, diventava più ossessivamente permeata dalla sua presenza o dalla sua assenza...


----------



## alfeo (15 Marzo 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Ho delle osservazioni e mi piacerebbe che rispondessi a ciascuna di esse:
> 1) hai bisogno di silenzio e spazio per te. immagino che se l'altra vorrà averti sul serio, penserai al divorzio. Non credi che due figli da divorziato e una nuova moglie ti porteranno via spazio e silenzio?
> 2) il terzo figlio. se lasci tua moglie no credi che l'amante vorrà un figlio? te la sentiresti?
> 3) pensi forse di non divorziare? di tenere l'amante in caldo per quando la moglie parte coi figli? mi domando quando razionalizzi come ti immagini il seguito. senza polemiche, ma con curiosità.
> ...


 
Domande precise....
Cerchiamo di esserlo altrettanto.
1) mi pare che stiamo correndo troppo. Non ho parlato di divorzio mio o di lei. E poi, su quali basi? Sarò pure un quattordicenne come ha detto qualcuno ma non sono così stupido da non voler vedere la realtà.
2) non mi pare che sia il caso di farsi questa domanda... Se dovessi proprio farmela, in astratto, ti risponderei che bisogna conoscere una persona prima di farci un figlio (a meno di incidenti, ovviamente). Io questa donna non la conosco affatto;
3) ti ho già detto che da tempo non la chiamo e mi limito a non chiuderle il telefono in faccia quando mi chiama... non ho alcuna intenzione di tenere in caldo nessuno... ha scelto di avere un figlio con il marito ed io devo rispettare la sua decisione ma non ho intenzione di sognare o sperare cose che non stanno nè in cielo nè in terra;
4) non lo so se mi sono innamorato... in alcuni momenti sono stato convinto di esserlo. Ma ho una certa esperienza per sapere che è un classico schema in cui cado, all'inzio fuggo (e questo affascina molto certi tipi di donna) poi quando loro fuggono mi sembra di essere disperato... e c'è il rischio di confonderlo con l'amore. Ad essere onesto con lei ne abbiamo parlato. Lei stessa mi ha detto che non si può dire di amare una persona senza fare niente per starci davvero insieme. Ecco, noi non abbiamo fatto nulla per stare davvero insieme.
5) è il mio obiettivo. Voglio solo evitare un rischio, quello di sostituire il pensiero di lei con il pensiero della sua assenza. Nel senso che se tronco poi potrei innamorarmi della mia idea della sua assenza... anche questo è troppo, per quel che è stato;
6) riguardo a mia moglie mi è stato esplicitamente chiesto di trovare i motivi... è evidente che non è colpa sua se è successa la cosa. cercavo solo di dare un quadro emotivo, certo non posso addossare a lei colpe. Ci sono anche altri aspetti comportamentali, miei e suoi... ma stiamo insieme da quindici anni nei quali lei mi ha supportato ma ho fatto lo stesso anche io. So che è più facile immaginarmi come un Belzebù, invece non è così, sono uno come tanti... forse un po' più debole, ma sono umano.


----------



## Anna A (15 Marzo 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Domande precise....
> Cerchiamo di esserlo altrettanto.
> 1) mi pare che stiamo correndo troppo. Non ho parlato di divorzio mio o di lei. E poi, su quali basi? Sarò pure un quattordicenne come ha detto qualcuno ma non sono così stupido da non voler vedere la realtà.
> 2) non mi pare che sia il caso di farsi questa domanda... Se dovessi proprio farmela, in astratto, ti risponderei che bisogna conoscere una persona prima di farci un figlio (a meno di incidenti, ovviamente). Io questa donna non la conosco affatto;
> ...


la trafila è quella, ma poi passa.. solo che ci vorrà del tempo.
tieni duro!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Marzo 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> leggo con interesse i post a me indirizzati e proverò a fornire una risposta.
> Una sola precisazione di premessa. *Non mi aspettavo certo di trovare qui complimenti e felicitazioni per la mia storia ma non mi aspettavo, allo stesso modo, tanta severa censura*. So bene di aver sbagliato ma certo l'ho fatto perdendomi... pur con il freno razionale.
> *Provate per un attimo a dimenticare i ruoli di tradito/traditore*.. in fondo anche un traditore tradisce se stesso, le sue scelte, la sua normalità... non è un processo facile e dubito che qualcuno lo faccia a cuor leggero.
> *Daniele, hai tutta la mia solidarietà, ma non posso non notare che fin dall'inizio ti sei posto in modo molto aggressivo nei miei confronti quasi cercando di evidenziare eventuali nervi scoperti quasi tutti incentrati sul sesso. Cerca di essere più sereno e impara a perdonare altrimenti continui ad essere condannato a farti bruciare le sconfitte subite*.


Caro Alfeo,
permittimi, da chi è già passata attraverso questa situazione, di dirti due cose. In questo forum la maggior parte degli utenti (non tutti, ma tanti) sono traditi, che hanno sofferto tanto e quindi non hanno molto in simpatia i traditori. Io sono stata anche tradita e li posso capire. Ma sono arrivata qui con una storia da traditrice e i forumisti si sono posti con me come si stanno ponendo adesso con te. Devo dirti che all'inizio è stata dura. Però, col senno di poi, ti posso anche dire che in effetti questa terapia d'urto è stata anche utile, in un certo modo. Tieni duro, e cerca di non prenderla troppo sul personale. 
Per la seconda cosa che ho grassettato ti posso dire un'altra cosa: i traditi non ce la fanno proprio a dimenticare i ruoli, a meno che non siano stati anche loro da entrambe le parti.
Per quanto riguarda Daniele... ha fatto così anche con me. Poi un po' si è ammorbidito. Ma anch'io credo che abbia dei preconcetti. Ho provato a spiegargli che spesso non si tratta solo di sesso, ma lui ha questa idea e pare che non ci riesca proprio a togliersela. Qualcuno ha detto che lui DEVE pensare che sia così, per andare avanti, e probabilmente è così. Se imparasse a perdonare credo anch'io che forse vivrebbe un po' meglio. Ma non è facile. Anch'io non riesco a perdonare il mio ex, dopo ben 12 anni, e non solo per i tradimenti, ma per tante tante altre cose, ma questa è un'altra storia e non è mia intenzione parlarne adesso, volevo solo farti capire che a volte è impossibile perdonare


----------



## Verena67 (15 Marzo 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Leggo solo il tuo post, molto bello e ben scritto, e mi colpisce come un coltello nel cuore l'assoluta assenza di tua moglie. .


 
Su "Metro" il lunedì c'è la posta del "cuore" (rigorosamente tra virgolette), oggi un bel tipo di nome Gianni si lagnava che, sposato, divorziarto, con una compagna, un figlio per parte, vorrebbe stare SOLO perché non ama piu' nessuno e non sopporta piu' nessuno....auguri!!!


----------



## Verena67 (15 Marzo 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> ciao Grande
> quoto tutto quello che hai scritto :up:...
> ...tranne il grassetto.
> *Di innamorarsi succede a qualunque età e in qualunque condizione *(e lo dice un tra[dito...).


 
E' reiterare che è diabolico


----------



## Anna A (15 Marzo 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Su "Metro" il lunedì c'è la posta del "cuore" (rigorosamente tra virgolette), oggi un bel tipo di nome Gianni si lagnava che, sposato, divorziarto, con una compagna, un figlio per parte, vorrebbe stare SOLO perché non ama piu' nessuno e non sopporta piu' nessuno....auguri!!!


certo che anche tu vai a cercare casi disperati in ogni dove, eh. ma non ti bastano i casi di tradi?..:rotfl:


----------



## Iris (15 Marzo 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Su "Metro" il lunedì c'è la posta del "cuore" (rigorosamente tra virgolette), oggi un bel tipo di nome Gianni si lagnava che, sposato, divorziarto, con una compagna, un figlio per parte, vorrebbe stare SOLO perché non ama piu' nessuno e non sopporta piu' nessuno....auguri!!!


Anche su Metro di Roma:
l'ho letto pure io...ho dei dubbi sull'autenticità della lettera...mi pare scritta da qualcuno per creare polemiche: infatti il riferimento era alle famiglie allargate..ma mi chiedo cosa c'entrino le famiglie con l'inettitudine di un singolo.


----------



## Brady (15 Marzo 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> [...]Non mi aspettavo certo di trovare qui complimenti e felicitazioni per la mia storia ma non mi aspettavo, allo stesso modo, tanta severa censura. So bene di aver sbagliato ma certo l'ho fatto perdendomi... pur con il freno razionale.
> Provate per un attimo a dimenticare i ruoli di tradito/traditore.. [...]





quintina ha detto:


> [...]In questo forum la maggior parte degli utenti (non tutti, ma tanti) sono traditi, che hanno sofferto tanto e quindi non hanno molto in simpatia i traditori. Io sono stata anche tradita e li posso capire. Ma sono arrivata qui con una storia da traditrice e i forumisti si sono posti con me come si stanno ponendo adesso con te. Devo dirti che all'inizio è stata dura. Però, col senno di poi, ti posso anche dire che in effetti questa terapia d'urto è stata anche utile, in un certo modo. Tieni duro, e cerca di non prenderla troppo sul personale. [...]


La mia impressione invece (ma io sono un tradito...) è che l'atteggiamento cambia in funzione del modo di presentarsi. Il traditore che arriva qui facendo (solo) la vittima raccontando una storia triste (solo) dal suo punto di vista e che non include nessun accenno su suoi sbagli, sensi di colpa, o anche solo dubbi sulla correttezza del suo comportamento, ma chiede (solo) tanta comprensione per la "tragica situazione" in cui si trova lui, in genere viene aggredito. Se non altro per mancanza di sensibilità. E secondo me lo stesso succede ad un tradito che arriva qui manifestando ad esempio comportamenti troppo violenti o aggressivi (Daniele è spesso criticato nonostante sia un tradito).
Chi mostra di aver fatto già almeno qualche ragionamento in genere viene accolto meglio. Non so Quintina, ma Alfeo nel primo post ha dato una brutta impressione nel modo di porsi. Appena ha cambiato tono lui hanno cambiato tono anche gli altri.



alfeo ha detto:


> ho notato che molti di voi mi chiedono di mia moglie.
> E' evidente che nel mio racconto inziale l'ho menzionata solo parzialmente perché ho scritto su un forum sul tradimento e lei era solo una comprimaria, vittima se volete, della situazione... Ho cercato di descrivere gli avvenimenti relativi al tradimento non quelli relativi all'occultamento della cosa.


Quello che stanno cercando di farti notare in tanti (me compreso) è proprio che tu separi le due cose e questa forse è una gran comodità, ma è sbagliato. Le due cose sono legate tra loro e non puoi affrontare un problema (amante) senza l'altro (moglie). Soprattutto nel caso in cui tu decida di chiudere con la prima, ti servirà il supporto emotivo (consapevole o meno) della seconda.


----------



## Verena67 (15 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> certo che anche tu vai a cercare casi disperati in ogni dove, eh. ma non ti bastano i casi di tradi?..:rotfl:


 
ehheh, vero, sono una crocerossina del tradimento La Florence Nightingale delle famiglie in crisi:rotfl:


----------



## Verena67 (15 Marzo 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Anche su Metro di Roma:
> l'ho letto pure io...ho dei dubbi sull'autenticità della lettera...mi pare scritta da qualcuno per creare polemiche: infatti il riferimento era alle famiglie allargate..ma mi chiedo cosa c'entrino le famiglie con *l'inettitudine di un singolo*.


 
ma quando impareranno le donne (ex mogli, future compagne, etc.) a dire "Basta, no, grazie, ho già dato?"


----------



## alfeo (15 Marzo 2010)

bhe, cari amici vicini e lontani è incinta!
Questa è davvero la parola fine.
Mi chiederete come sto... 
Da una parte senz'altro sollevato.
Adesso con fondati motivi posso esimermi, finalmente, dal darle la mia confidenza e vicinanza. La cerchi con il marito, a cui faccio il mio personale in bocca al lupo.
Lo stesso in bocca al lupo che faccio a me per mettere in pratica tutti i buoni propositi di ritrovare l'armonia familiare che con la mia sconsideratezza ho messo a repentaglio.


----------



## Amoremio (15 Marzo 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> bhe, cari amici vicini e lontani è incinta!
> Questa è davvero la parola fine.
> Mi chiederete come sto...
> Da una parte senz'altro sollevato.
> ...


ti ha chiamato per dirtelo?

sei assolutamente certo che non possa essere tuo?


----------



## alfeo (15 Marzo 2010)

Ne sono matematicamente sicuro.
Non lo facciamo da mesi!


----------



## Daniele (15 Marzo 2010)

Alfeo, forse forse il tuo legame con lei era possessività. Adesso negati a  lei per sempre, adesso lei sarà la madre di una creatura che purtroppo vivrà in una famiglia che si disgregherà, mmi dispiace solo per questo.
Per te mi dispiace anche perchè credendo di fare l'uomo (volevi consolarla perchè debole) sei finito a fare la figura del maschio della mantide, adesso cancella questa cosa dalla tua vita, ben conoscio di averla fatta e che hai un debito enorme con tua moglie, agisci bene e impara...
Si io sono agressivo, ho perso così tante battaglie che la guerra è totalmente inutile, ho gettato bandiera bianca alla vita e fanculo al mondo, finchè mi andrà di vivre tutto bene, appena non ne avrò più voglia di questo mondo di merda o avrò perso l'ultimo barlume (ma è davvero piccolo davvero) di speranza mi farò fuori senza rompere le palle a nessuno.


----------



## Amoremio (15 Marzo 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Ne sono matematicamente sicuro.
> Non lo facciamo da mesi!


se da meno di 4 mesi, al posto tuo non starei tranquillo


----------



## Daniele (15 Marzo 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Ho provato a spiegargli che spesso non si tratta solo di sesso, ma lui ha questa idea e pare che non ci riesca proprio a togliersela. Qualcuno ha detto che lui DEVE pensare che sia così, per andare avanti, e probabilmente è così. Se imparasse a perdonare credo anch'io che forse vivrebbe un po' meglio. Ma non è facile. Anch'io non riesco a perdonare il mio ex, dopo ben 12 anni, e non solo per i tradimenti, ma per tante tante altre cose, ma questa è un'altra storia e non è mia intenzione parlarne adesso, volevo solo farti capire che a volte è impossibile perdonare


Eheheheh, io so che la mia ultima ex mi ha tradito solo per sesso, visto che non conoseva neppure il coniglietto in questione. Sulla prima so che mi ha tradito per altri motivi e che si è anche innamorata di quel panzone bontempone del ricco dentista, che attualmente convinvono e che lei è più cornuta di tutti quanti qui dentro messi insieme e lei accetta la cosa come se ormai non potesse farci nulla, se non che verrà sostituita prima o poi da  una ragazza più giovane e più avvenente, come è successo con la moglie prima di lei (anni ed anni investiti nel nulla assurdo).
Perdonare?  Si può perdonare solo le persone che si pentono il resto va solo dimenticata, eradicata dai ricordi e mai più vista!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Marzo 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> ho notato che molti di voi mi chiedono di mia moglie.
> E' evidente che nel mio racconto inziale l'ho menzionata solo parzialmente perché ho scritto su un forum sul tradimento e lei era solo una comprimaria, vittima se volete, della situazione... Ho cercato di descrivere gli avvenimenti relativi al tradimento non quelli relativi all'occultamento della cosa.
> *So bene che tutti i risvolti di inganno sono meschini e squallidi... ma è utopia quella di confessare subito anche un nascente interesse con un'altra persona al tuo partner... ci possono anche essere intese del tutto bonarie ed innocenti che potrebbero essere fraintese o potrebbero dare solo inutili angosce all'altro.*
> Certo, nel mio caso è andata oltre.... ho solo evitato ulteriori squallori quali quelli dei sms di nascosto, delle telefonate fingendo d'uscire o cose d'altro genere... abbiamo sempre evitato ogni tipo di comunicazione quando non eravamo entrambi al lavoro.
> ...


 Temo, visto gli sviluppi (gravidanza), che non tornerai qui pensando che il problema fosse lei.
Per me il problema sei tu, vedi la parte evidenziata. Tu sei emotivamente fuori dalla coppia. Pensaci se ...torni a leggerci...


----------



## Becco (15 Marzo 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Un anno e mezzo fa. Io ho quarant’anni e due meravigliosi figli piccoli. La mia vita è serena, ho cambiato da poco lavoro, lasciandomi indietro anni di delusioni e di noia. Mi pagano bene e sono soddisfatto di quel che faccio. Ad una riunione di lavoro partecipa una ragazza poco più che trentenne di una società che ha sede vicino alla mia. La noto per la sua avvenenza ma non dice una parola. Poi mi ricontatta per avere dettagli sugli accordi presi. Da quel giorno mi cerca spesso per apparenti motivi di lavoro. La cosa mi gratifica ma sono consapevole del pericolo che risiede in questa frequentazione. Evito di rispondere ai suoi sms e cerco di non chiamarla mai. Dopo un paio di mesi iniziamo ad andare a pranzo insieme. Lei si apre. Mi parla del suo disagio, del fatto che lavora in una città diversa da quella in cui risiede con il marito (sposato da poco più di un anno). Ho l’impressione che le cose non vadano bene fra loro. Io assumo la veste di confidente e lei mi confessa anche la sua attrazione. L’attrazione a questo punto è reciproca e cominciano timidi approcci (tenersi la mano, scambi di sms intensi mentre parte il venerdì in treno). C’è, fortunatamente, un limite invalicabile: quando sono a casa e durante il week end non ci sentiamo. Questo mi evita di far diventare la cosa drammatica. Dopo alcuni mesi, però, l’attrazione diventa forte e lei è sempre più tentennante. Decidiamo di non parlare mai di sentimenti, di guardare lucidamente alla follia di un eventuale ulteriore coinvolgimento… della sua intenzione di tornare dal marito… ma poi, ad aprile iniziamo a baciarci, ad avere approcci sempre più intensi e furtivi nel suo ufficio. Poco prima delle vacanze mia moglie va al mare con i piccoli e io ho poco più di una settimana da solo. Passiamo due notti insieme in cui facciamo l’amore intensamente, meravigliosamente. Il distacco è difficile e passo agosto a pensare a lei.
> Al ritorno lei non vuole saperne di rifarlo. Si capisce, dalle poche cose che lascia trapelare, che sta provando ad avere un figlio con il marito… ma questo figlio non arriva.. e allora lei decide di troncare, ma a modo suo. Vuole continuare a sentirsi, ad avere la mia vicinanza emotiva. Io sto male e vorrei di più o niente. Non vorrei convivere con l’idea di poterla avere, con la sensazione continua dell’attrazione reciproca che resta sempre negata e castrata. Qualche volta ci baciamo… per strada. Lei non vuole più incontrasi in ufficio, le voci si sono fatte più insistenti.. inziamo a diradare anche i pranzi. Una volta mi scappa un “ti amo”… lei mi dice “anche io” ma poi mi richiama per dirmi che non era vero… che avrebbe desiderato fare l’amore con me per ore ma che non mi amava. Un paio di volte ipotizziamo di andare di nuovo in albergo per fare l’amore ma lei, all’ultimo momento si tira indietro. Un paio di mesi fa, mi propone di farlo un’ultima volta prima che lei cominci a fare una terapia ormonale per restare finalmente incinta.
> Io inzialmente rifiuto, poi decido di vedere il bluff, le faccio proposte concrete e lei, alla fine, si tira indietro, con le solite beffarde modalità del “mi manchi”, “il sentimento che ci lega”.
> Adesso è in attesa del responso sulla sua possibile gravidanza… io continuo a sentirla, non la chiamo mai, ma lei continua a chiamarmi e a cercarmi a cercare una vicinanza che non capisco e che dovrebbe cercare con il marito. E’ come se avesse questo pensiero dominante, quello della maternità, in virtù del quale ha negato ogni sfogo alla nostra storia (fisico o emotivo che fosse).
> Io cerco di tenere insieme i cocci della mia vita e passo momenti di serenità nella mia famiglia salvo ricascare talvolta in una cupa depressione quando mi rendo conto dell’assurdità del mio legame con lei… nell’attesa che lei resti incinta e si dilegui per sempre e che io possa abbandonare per sempre la malsana idea di poterla avere.


 -

Storia ripugnante.


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Marzo 2010)

Becco ha detto:


> -
> 
> Storia ripugnante.


Non è obbligatorio nè leggere nè commentare eh...


----------



## Amoremio (16 Marzo 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non è obbligatorio nè leggere nè commentare eh...


le regole del forum implicano che si possa esprimere solo accordo e condivisione o, come io penso, ha la sua utilità (e ce l'ha, "perdindirindina" se ce l'ha) che ci si esprima anche negativamente?

veramente non capisco


----------



## alfeo (16 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Alfeo, forse forse il tuo legame con lei era possessività. Adesso negati a lei per sempre, adesso lei sarà la madre di una creatura che purtroppo vivrà in una famiglia che si disgregherà, mmi dispiace solo per questo.
> Per te mi dispiace anche perchè credendo di fare l'uomo (volevi consolarla perchè debole) sei finito a fare la figura del maschio della mantide, adesso cancella questa cosa dalla tua vita, ben conoscio di averla fatta e che hai un debito enorme con tua moglie, agisci bene e impara...
> Si io sono agressivo, ho perso così tante battaglie che la guerra è totalmente inutile, ho gettato bandiera bianca alla vita e fanculo al mondo, finchè mi andrà di vivre tutto bene, appena non ne avrò più voglia di questo mondo di merda o avrò perso l'ultimo barlume (ma è davvero piccolo davvero) di speranza mi farò fuori senza rompere le palle a nessuno.


Alfeo, mi dispiace sentire le tue parole.
Non quelle rivolte a me che pure hanno un fondamento e sono magari dure da accettare ma sicuramente degne di riflessione.
Mi dispiace sentire tanta amarezza nelle tue parole. Forse investi troppo nei tuoi rapporti e quindi la delusione che ne trai dopo è troppo cocente da rendere insopportabile l'idea. L'investimento che dovresti, invece, fare è su te stesso... ciò non significa che devi andare con il freno tirato nella vita ma almeno cerca di fare ciò che ti fa davvero del bene.
So che ai tuoi occhi non sono degno di considerazione ma sappi che la vita delle persone non può essere giudicata in modo univoco o unilaterale e se forse dimenticassi un po' di severità e assolutismo (anche con te stesso) ne trarresti giovamento.
Ti auguro il meglio.


----------



## alfeo (16 Marzo 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Alfeo, mi dispiace sentire le tue parole.
> Non quelle rivolte a me che pure hanno un fondamento e sono magari dure da accettare ma sicuramente degne di riflessione.
> Mi dispiace sentire tanta amarezza nelle tue parole. Forse investi troppo nei tuoi rapporti e quindi la delusione che ne trai dopo è troppo cocente da rendere insopportabile l'idea. L'investimento che dovresti, invece, fare è su te stesso... ciò non significa che devi andare con il freno tirato nella vita ma almeno cerca di fare ciò che ti fa davvero del bene.
> So che ai tuoi occhi non sono degno di considerazione ma sappi che la vita delle persone non può essere giudicata in modo univoco o unilaterale e se forse dimenticassi un po' di severità e assolutismo (anche con te stesso) ne trarresti giovamento.
> Ti auguro il meglio.


Scusa, ovviamente, intendevo dire Daniele... forse mi sono impersonato troppo.
Ti abbraccio


----------



## alfeo (16 Marzo 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> le regole del forum implicano che si possa esprimere solo accordo e condivisione o, come io penso, ha la sua utilità (e ce l'ha, "perdindirindina" se ce l'ha) che ci si esprima anche negativamente?
> 
> veramente non capisco


bhe il commento ricevuto non è che fosse poi molto costruttivo... magari la mia storia è davvero ripugnante ma non mi pare che  io l'avevo presentata come un trionfo.
Se poi volete sentire solo disprezzo per i traditori e convincervi che i traditori sono solo degli infami indegni di considerazione e che devono sparire sulla faccia della terra.. .etc... non si va da nessuna parte.


----------



## MK (16 Marzo 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Se poi volete sentire solo disprezzo per i traditori e convincervi che i traditori sono solo degli infami indegni di considerazione e che devono sparire sulla faccia della terra.. .etc... non si va da nessuna parte.


:up:


----------



## alfeo (16 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Temo, visto gli sviluppi (gravidanza), che non tornerai qui pensando che il problema fosse lei.
> Per me il problema sei tu, vedi la parte evidenziata. Tu sei emotivamente fuori dalla coppia. Pensaci se ...torni a leggerci...


 
Io vi leggo con interesse... e leggevo anche prima di scrivere il mio intervento.
Se l'ho scritto nella sua cruda oggettività era solo per farlo uscire così com'era... farlo uscire dalla mia testa e metterlo in pasto a chi avesse più lucidità di me per capirne la vera natura.
Insulti a parte qualche cosa ne ho tratto.
Innanzitutto la visione desolante della oggettività della storia e della sua inutilità...
Certo la visione che mi poni è alquanto manichea... mi rendo conto che la colpa è tutta mia... ma davvero non riesco ad essere tutto trasparente. Senza arrivare al tradimento, ogni tanto fumo ma non mi va di dirlo a mia moglie... anche questo è tradimento?
So che disapproverebbe o che, conoscendomi, penserebbe che c'è qualcosa che mi turba. Dal tuo punto di vista faccio male a nasconderlo... e allora bisognerebbe essere come dei vasi di cristallo con la propria compagna... io non ci sono mai riuscito pur amando con tutto me stesso (e pur non nascondendo, in altri casi, niente di drammatico).


----------



## Amoremio (16 Marzo 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> bhe il commento ricevuto non è che fosse poi molto costruttivo... magari la mia storia è davvero ripugnante ma non mi pare che io l'avevo presentata come un trionfo.
> Se poi volete sentire solo disprezzo per i traditori e convincervi che i traditori sono solo degli infami indegni di considerazione e che devono sparire sulla faccia della terra.. .etc... non si va da nessuna parte.


 
sei proprio sicuro che il "ripugnante" fosse incentrato su di te?

io per esempio trovo più ripugnante lei


magari non è il tuo caso
ma qui arrivano spesso persone convinte di vivere il più bello degli amori per la persona più meravigliosa della terra
ma...

vista dall'esterno la storia appare uguale a tante altre nel suo squallore e l'oggetto di tanto amore una robetta meschina

ne abbiamo viste tante

a me, a causa del mio vissuto
ha fatto una tristezza infinita non leggere nulla di tua moglie
e tu potrai dare tutte le spiegazioni di questo mondo
ma è significativo
e tipico

mi stringe il cuore

tu hai fatto quello che hai fatto
sei un fedifrago standard

se non hai preso la tranvata peggiore (e comunque staremo a vedere) è solo perchè in realtà tu a lei non interessi

sei solo una trombata
un diversivo

ma per questo diversivo passa sopra a chiunque e a qualunque cosa

questo io lo trovo ripugnante

non è che io non riconosca le tue di responsabilità

ma quella.....


----------



## alfeo (16 Marzo 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sei proprio sicuro che il "ripugnante" fosse incentrato su di te?
> 
> io per esempio trovo più ripugnante lei
> 
> ...


 
Tranvata peggiore... non lo so... è troppo presto per dirlo, da una parte...
Dall'altra c'è da dire che non è che la cosa sia piovuta come un fulmine a ciel sereno... era più che annunciato che lei stesse per rimanere incinta... mi ha anche parlato delle sue terapie ormonali, dei suoi rapporti con il marito e io l'ho ascoltata con paterna vicinanza e con vero distacco... in quel momento davvero non provavo nessuna attrazione o sofferenza... quella viene solo a sprazzi, quando meno me l'aspetto e comunque è del tutto ingiustificata, mi rendo conto.

Ripugnante... non mi va di pensarla in questo modo altrimenti mi innamoro dell'idea che è tutta colpa sua che lei mi ha ingannato etc... in realtà ci siamo ingannati entrambi e abbiamo sbagliato allo stesso modo.. se è ripugnante lo siamo entrambi...

A lei non interesso... bhe anche questo è evidetne... ci si potrebbe arrovellare sui se e sui ma (io avevo già due figli, la storia non avrebbe ragionevolmente avuto sbocchi se non a costo di immani sofferenze per tutti etc...). ma non ne vale la pena. E' andata così.

Adesso voglio solo silenzio. Non voglio più sentirla perché non c'entro più nulla e neanche la mia vicinanza ha senso in una cosa così intima che deve vivere con il marito. Di amicizia neanche se ne parla. Non ho alcuna voglia di averla come amica. Voglio solo perderla per sempre, come è successo con tutte le mie ex. Mi rattristano molto quei rapporti tra exfidanzati, examanti... ciò che è perduto è perduto!


----------



## MK (16 Marzo 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Tranvata peggiore... non lo so... è troppo presto per dirlo, da una parte...
> Dall'altra c'è da dire che non è che la cosa sia piovuta come un fulmine a ciel sereno... era più che annunciato che lei stesse per rimanere incinta... mi ha anche parlato delle sue terapie ormonali, dei suoi rapporti con il marito e io l'ho ascoltata con paterna vicinanza e con vero distacco... in quel momento davvero non provavo nessuna attrazione o sofferenza... quella viene solo a sprazzi, quando meno me l'aspetto e comunque è del tutto ingiustificata, mi rendo conto.
> 
> Ripugnante... non mi va di pensarla in questo modo altrimenti mi innamoro dell'idea che è tutta colpa sua che lei mi ha ingannato etc... in realtà ci siamo ingannati entrambi e abbiamo sbagliato allo stesso modo.. se è ripugnante lo siamo entrambi...
> ...


Hai ragione. Ed è bella questa cosa che nonostante tutto tu sia consapevole degli errori di entrambi.


----------



## Gea (16 Marzo 2010)

Io dico solo una cosa: povera tua moglie e poveri i tuoi figli...


----------



## Magenta (16 Marzo 2010)

Gea ha detto:


> Io dico solo una cosa: povera tua moglie e poveri i tuoi figli...


In effetti Gea.. povera moglie e poveri figli..


----------



## Amoremio (16 Marzo 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Tranvata peggiore... non lo so... è troppo presto per dirlo, da una parte...
> Dall'altra c'è da dire che non è che la cosa sia piovuta come un fulmine a ciel sereno... era più che annunciato che lei stesse per rimanere incinta... mi ha anche parlato delle sue terapie ormonali, dei suoi rapporti con il marito e io l'ho ascoltata con paterna vicinanza e con vero distacco... in quel momento davvero non provavo nessuna attrazione o sofferenza... quella viene solo a sprazzi, quando meno me l'aspetto e comunque è del tutto ingiustificata, mi rendo conto.
> 
> Ripugnante... non mi va di pensarla in questo modo altrimenti mi innamoro dell'idea che è tutta colpa sua che lei mi ha ingannato etc... in realtà *ci siamo ingannati entrambi* e abbiamo sbagliato allo stesso modo.. se è ripugnante lo siamo entrambi...
> ...


sul primo grassetto
si, lo avete fatto
e sì, tu hai sbagliato
da più punti di vista
verso tua moglie, verso i tuoi figli, ...
e con lei
barcamenandoti e cercando di razionalizzare, tu in realtà hai visto in lei molto di più di quel che è
secondo me è questo il motivo della tristezza che permea i tuoi post
tu, a un certo punto, hai accarezzato l'idea che lei fosse il tuo domani
nonostante quello che dici nel secondo grassetto

sul terzo grassetto
non è stata la prima amante che hai avuto?


----------



## Magenta (16 Marzo 2010)

*non è stata la prima amante che hai avuto?*

Amò, ha detto ex non amante...
le ex ragazze lui le relega nel dimenticatoio...


----------



## Papero (16 Marzo 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non è obbligatorio nè leggere nè commentare eh...


quoto alla grande. soprattutto commentare


----------



## Amoremio (16 Marzo 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> *non è stata la prima amante che hai avuto?*
> 
> Amò, ha detto ex non amante...
> le ex ragazze lui le relega nel dimenticatoio...


mah

se dopo un matrimonio e un'amante parla delle ex di prima del matrimonio ...
dimenticatoio un chez


----------



## Magenta (16 Marzo 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mah
> 
> se dopo un matrimonio e un'amante parla delle ex di prima del matrimonio ...
> dimenticatoio un chez


Dici che se un uomo sposato parla di ex, vuol dire col chez che le ha dimenticate?
Dici che abbiamo davanti un uomo della specie Homus Poligamus?


----------



## Amoremio (16 Marzo 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Dici che se un uomo sposato parla di ex, vuol dire col chez che le ha dimenticate?
> Dici che abbiamo davanti un uomo della specie Homus Poligamus?


siamo al volo pindarico?   :carneval:

aspettiamo che risponda


----------



## Papero (16 Marzo 2010)

Gea ha detto:


> Io dico solo una cosa: povera tua moglie e poveri i tuoi figli...





Magenta ha detto:


> In effetti Gea.. povera moglie e poveri figli..


Quando leggo questi commenti la prima tentazione è di andare a "scovare" la storia di chi li ha scritti, capire se chi li ha scritti è un traditore o un tradito e cercare di capire come mai scrivono queste mezze frasi senza senso e senza nessuna utilità per chi ha messo in piazza la propria storia cercando consigli.

La seconda tentazione è spegnere il PC. Di solito passo alla seconda fase immediatamente


----------



## Amoremio (16 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Quando leggo questi commenti la prima tentazione è di andare a "scovare" la storia di chi li ha scritti, capire se chi li ha scritti è un traditore o un tradito e cercare di capire come mai scrivono queste mezze frasi *senza senso e senza nessuna utilità* per chi ha messo in piazza la propria storia cercando consigli.
> 
> La seconda tentazione è spegnere il PC. Di solito passo alla seconda fase immediatamente


invece io non sarei così certa che lo siano


è questo il bello del forum

ognuno dà un suo apporto


----------



## Verena67 (16 Marzo 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Mi rattristano molto quei rapporti tra exfidanzati, examanti... *ciò che è perduto è perduto!*


 
dipende.


----------



## Magenta (16 Marzo 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> dipende.


Per risponder a Vere e Papero assieme:
Ho espresso il mio rammarico per la moglie ed i figli perchè (per Papero) sono una tradita che è stata presa in giro e (per Verena) perchè sono stata tradita con una ex.
Quindi Vere, hai ragione, dipende... dal passato si può anche ripescare.
E Papero, che vuoi che ti dica, so che non era un commento costruttivo, ma in effetti come posso non dispiacermi per questa moglie e questi figli incosapevoli? ho espresso quello che sentivo, dispiacere per loro.


----------



## Papero (16 Marzo 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Per risponder a Vere e Papero assieme:
> Ho espresso il mio rammarico per la moglie ed i figli perchè (per Papero) sono una tradita che è stata presa in giro e (per Verena) perchè sono stata tradita con una ex.
> Quindi Vere, hai ragione, dipende... dal passato si può anche ripescare.
> E Papero, che vuoi che ti dica, so che non era un commento costruttivo, ma in effetti come posso non dispiacermi per questa moglie e questi figli incosapevoli? ho espresso quello che sentivo, dispiacere per loro.


Non è automatico che i figli subiscano un danno dal tradimento del padre o della madre. Posso capire il tuo dipiacerti per la ignara moglie tradita, ma non vedo il danno dei figli. 
Alfeo ha avuto uno sbandamento dal quale, sembra, si sta riprendendo. I suoi figli non lo sanno e forse se il babbo vorrà lo sapranno un giorno che saranno in grado di capire.


----------



## alfeo (16 Marzo 2010)

*Aggiornamenti e precisazioni*



Papero ha detto:


> Non è automatico che i figli subiscano un danno dal tradimento del padre o della madre. Posso capire il tuo dipiacerti per la ignara moglie tradita, ma non vedo il danno dei figli.
> Alfeo ha avuto uno sbandamento dal quale, sembra, si sta riprendendo. I suoi figli non lo sanno e forse se il babbo vorrà lo sapranno un giorno che saranno in grado di capire.


Bhe, che vi posso dire? Io ho cercato con tutto me stesso di tenere al riparo la mia famiglia dallo sbandamento che ho subito. Non penso che sia utile o costruttivo renderli consapevoli di quel che ho fatto. Sarà meschino, ma non ne vedo l'utilità.

Le mie ex. Parlavo, ovviamente, in generale. Mi è capitato di avere altre storie prima del matrimonio... qualche volta ho anche reicontrato per caso le mie ex, ma ho sempre evitato di avere alcun tipo di rapporto con loro anche perché mi accorgevo che non c'era davvero niente da dirsi. E' una cosa triste, ma è la vita. Si cambia con le esperienze positive e negative e l'importante è andare avanti, anche per rispetto di quel che è stato.

Oggi mi ha scritto un messaggio. Io le ho detto che non volevo sentirla mai più. Si è lamentata della mia durezza e mi ha detto che "mi vuole bene". Io non so che farmene del suo bene. Mi ha poi scritto chiedendo di sapere se volevo farla stare male.
Io non ho risposto. Nè intendo farlo. Adesso lei ha in grembo qualcosa di molto più importante di quel poco che è stato fra noi due. Non farà fatica a fare a meno di me, con tutto quello che la attende e che deve vivere con il marito che ha scelto come padre dei suoi figli. Io non c'entro più nulla.


----------



## Amoremio (16 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Non è automatico che i figli subiscano un danno dal tradimento del padre o della madre. Posso capire il tuo dipiacerti per la ignara moglie tradita, ma non vedo il danno dei figli.
> Alfeo ha avuto uno sbandamento dal quale, sembra, si sta riprendendo. I suoi figli non lo sanno e forse se il babbo vorrà lo sapranno un giorno che saranno in grado di capire.


non per essere polemica, ma solo per chiarire

ove mai qualcuno non dovesse capire il senso di un intervento, sol per questo ci si dovrebbe esimere dall'esprimere il proprio pensiero, anche impulsivamente formulato?

o in tal modo si dovrebbero regolare solo i traditi, che ultimamente vengono additati come una sorta di talebani dediti ad inquinare questo forum con le proprie amarezze

poi sulla questione figli
magari non sarà il caso di Alfeo, dato che non sappiamo se il suo tradimento sia noto a sua moglie e se ne abbiano parlato, ma ci sono casi in cui, nonostante i coniugi abbiano cercato di non far capire nulla ai figli, questi abbiano ben percepito il nocciolo della questione e ne abbiano sofferto
io ne conosco diversi di questi casi
uno è il mio


----------



## alfeo (16 Marzo 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Dici che se un uomo sposato parla di ex, vuol dire col chez che le ha dimenticate?
> Dici che abbiamo davanti un uomo della specie Homus Poligamus?


FAcevo riferimento a quel che mi ha detto e quel che fa lei. Lei ha conservato buoni rapporti con tutti i suoi ex-fidanzati che continua a sentire regolarmente. Io non voglio far parte della schiera. Non saprei che dirle e non avremmo davvero niente più da condividere. Anche perché con questa novità dell'ultima ora ha decretato il suo abbandono del lavoro e della città in cui ci siamo incontrati per andare a vivere finalmente stabilmente con il marito.
Dovrà imparare a conoscerlo e a condividere la quotidianeità con lui. Anche perché incontrarsi durante il weekend e durante le vacanze non aiuta certo a rafforzarsi come coppia. La attendono molte sorprese. Non voglio fare da sua spalla quando se ne accorgerà.


----------



## Amoremio (16 Marzo 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Bhe, che vi posso dire? Io ho cercato con tutto me stesso di tenere al riparo la mia famiglia dallo sbandamento che ho subito. Non penso che sia utile o costruttivo renderli consapevoli di quel che ho fatto. Sarà meschino, ma non ne vedo l'utilità.
> 
> Le mie ex. Parlavo, ovviamente, in generale. Mi è capitato di avere altre storie prima del matrimonio... qualche volta ho anche reicontrato per caso le mie ex, ma ho sempre evitato di avere alcun tipo di rapporto con loro anche perché mi accorgevo che non c'era davvero niente da dirsi. E' una cosa triste, ma è la vita. Si cambia con le esperienze positive e negative e l'importante è andare avanti, anche per rispetto di quel che è stato.
> 
> ...


quoto il rosso
e ti ringrazio della risposta

le "doglianze" di questa donna non mi giungono nuove

se non ti scoccia, ti chiedo

mi sbaglio nel percepire qualcosa di irrisolto nella tua chiusura verso di lei?
qualcosa tipo rammarico, rimpianto o addirittura rancore?


----------



## Amoremio (16 Marzo 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> ......... La attendono molte sorprese. Non voglio fare da sua spalla quando se ne accorgerà.


come sopra


----------



## Amoremio (16 Marzo 2010)

doppione dal sen (dal server) fuggito
scusate


----------



## alfeo (16 Marzo 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quoto il rosso
> e ti ringrazio della risposta
> 
> le "doglianze" di questa donna non mi giungono nuove
> ...


Bhe immagino che possa essere percepito così... anche lei avrà probabilmente percepito la mia negazione come rancore.
Proviamo invece a rovesciare il campo. Immaginiamo che io non chiuda con lei che la continui a sentire e a parlare pacatamente ed affettuosamente della sua gravidanza, della sua vita... Che c'entro? Che ci guadagno io? Io non le ho mai parlato di me, della mia vita... qualche volta che ci ho provato sembrava solo preoccupata di sapere se le mie angosce fossero relative alla nostra storia... io non penso di poter ricavare niente da lei. E' triste da dirsi ma mi pare una misura di salvaguardia minima e necessaria.
Francamente non mi pare di avere scelta... se poi questo è rancore, rimpianto o rammarico poco importa... l'importante è uscirne (in tutti i sensi).


----------



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Bhe immagino che possa essere percepito così... anche lei avrà probabilmente percepito la mia negazione come rancore.
> Proviamo invece a rovesciare il campo. Immaginiamo che io non chiuda con lei che la continui a sentire e a *parlare pacatamente ed affettuosamente della sua gravidanza, della sua vita... *Che c'entro? Che ci guadagno io? Io non le ho mai parlato di me, della mia vita... qualche volta che ci ho provato sembrava solo preoccupata di sapere se le mie angosce fossero relative alla nostra storia... io non penso di poter ricavare niente da lei. E' triste da dirsi ma mi pare una misura di salvaguardia minima e necessaria.
> Francamente non mi pare di avere scelta... se poi questo è rancore, rimpianto o rammarico poco importa... l'importante è uscirne (in tutti i sensi).


Sarebbe piu' indicata una persona come tua moglie, gia' mamma per due volte ... ritirarti in buon ordine no eh


----------



## Brady (16 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Non è automatico che i figli subiscano un danno dal tradimento del padre o della madre. Posso capire il tuo dipiacerti per la ignara moglie tradita, ma non vedo il danno dei figli.
> Alfeo ha avuto uno sbandamento dal quale, sembra, si sta riprendendo. I suoi figli non lo sanno e forse se il babbo vorrà lo sapranno un giorno che saranno in grado di capire.





Amoremio ha detto:


> [...]
> poi sulla questione figli
> magari non sarà il caso di Alfeo, dato che non sappiamo se il suo tradimento sia noto a sua moglie e se ne abbiano parlato, ma ci sono casi in cui, nonostante i coniugi abbiano cercato di non far capire nulla ai figli, questi abbiano ben percepito il nocciolo della questione e ne abbiano sofferto
> io ne conosco diversi di questi casi
> uno è il mio


 
Se è vero che il tradimento è sempre sintomo di qualcosa che non va nella coppia, i figli potranno anche non sapere direttamente di ciò che ha fatto il padre, ma subiranno comunque le conseguenze di quel malessere tra i genitori che, mi sembra di capire, al momento è tutt'altro che risolto.


----------



## minnie (16 Marzo 2010)

... povero bambino, che razza di madre... neppure ora che aspetta un figlio pensa di esserne fedele al padre ... perchè onestamente io non credo che essere fedeli o no sia una questione di andare o meno a letto con un altro/a. Secondo me si è infedeli anche quando, come mi pare lei voglia fare, si vuole continuare la relazione (anche se platonica...) quindi.... sono sempre della mia idea... alfeo fuggi lontano anni luce e dai a tua moglie tutti quelle attenzioni, sospiri e struggimenti che dedicavi a questa brutta brutta brutta personcina....


----------



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2010)

Brady ha detto:


> *Se* è vero che il tradimento è sempre sintomo di qualcosa che non va nella coppia, i figli potranno anche non sapere direttamente di ciò che ha fatto il padre, ma subiranno comunque le conseguenze di quel malessere tra i genitori che, mi sembra di capire, al momento è tutt'altro che risolto.


Appunto "SE" molte volte e' il sintomo di un singolo membro della coppia


----------



## Amoremio (16 Marzo 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Bhe immagino che possa essere percepito così... anche lei avrà probabilmente percepito la mia negazione come rancore.
> Proviamo invece a rovesciare il campo. Immaginiamo che io non chiuda con lei che la continui a sentire e a parlare pacatamente ed affettuosamente della sua gravidanza, della sua vita... Che c'entro? Che ci guadagno io? Io non le ho mai parlato di me, della mia vita... qualche volta che ci ho provato sembrava solo preoccupata di sapere se le mie angosce fossero relative alla nostra storia... io non penso di poter ricavare niente da lei. E' triste da dirsi ma mi pare una misura di salvaguardia minima e necessaria.
> Francamente non mi pare di avere scelta... se poi questo è rancore, rimpianto o rammarico poco importa... l'importante è uscirne (in tutti i sensi).


penso tu abbia dribblato la domanda

premesso che ti suggerirei di frequentarla solo se ti volessi mooolto male

la sintesi estrema è o no che tu la vorresti ancora
anche se è quella che è?

io chiedo (anche se la risposta srve a te, non a me)
è rimpianto per ciò che non è stato 
o rancore perchè non ti ha voluto?

quanto erano un bluff le tue proposte concrete?


----------



## MK (16 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Non è automatico che i figli subiscano un danno dal tradimento del padre o della madre. Posso capire il tuo dipiacerti per la ignara moglie tradita, ma non vedo il danno dei figli.
> Alfeo ha avuto uno sbandamento dal quale, sembra, si sta riprendendo. I suoi figli non lo sanno e forse se il babbo vorrà lo sapranno un giorno che saranno in grado di capire.


Quoto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Marzo 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Io vi leggo con interesse... e leggevo anche prima di scrivere il mio intervento.
> Se l'ho scritto nella sua cruda oggettività era solo per farlo uscire così com'era... farlo uscire dalla mia testa e metterlo in pasto a chi avesse più lucidità di me per capirne la vera natura.
> Insulti a parte qualche cosa ne ho tratto.
> Innanzitutto la visione desolante della oggettività della storia e della sua inutilità...
> ...


 Io non ho parlato di tradimento, ma di non esserci nel rapporto.
Due persone che decidono di condividere la vita al punto di fare dei figli dovrebbero condividerla davvero.
Se tua moglie non approva il fumo certamente darà questo messaggio ai figli e tu dovrai condividere questa impostazione educativa ...con che faccia?
Ti rendi conto che parli di una compagna come di una mamma intransigente e apprensiva a  cui bisogna nascondere le cose per evitare fastidi??????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Marzo 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Tranvata peggiore... non lo so... è troppo presto per dirlo, da una parte...
> Dall'altra c'è da dire che non è che la cosa sia piovuta come un fulmine a ciel sereno... era più che annunciato che lei stesse per rimanere incinta... *mi ha anche parlato delle sue terapie ormonali, dei suoi rapporti con il marito e io l'ho ascoltata con paterna vicinanza* e con vero distacco... in quel momento davvero non provavo nessuna attrazione o sofferenza... quella viene solo a sprazzi, quando meno me l'aspetto e comunque è del tutto ingiustificata, mi rendo conto.
> 
> Ripugnante... non mi va di pensarla in questo modo altrimenti mi innamoro dell'idea che è tutta colpa sua che lei mi ha ingannato etc... in realtà ci siamo ingannati entrambi e abbiamo sbagliato allo stesso modo.. se è ripugnante lo siamo entrambi...
> ...


 Con tua moglie ti poni da figlio e con l'amante da padre.
Forse hai problemi a porti da pari?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Marzo 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non per essere polemica, ma solo per chiarire
> 
> ove mai qualcuno non dovesse capire il senso di un intervento, sol per questo ci si dovrebbe esimere dall'esprimere il proprio pensiero, anche impulsivamente formulato?
> 
> ...


 Riuscire ad ammettere di aver fatto del male al partner è difficile. Leggere qualcuno che ammetta di aver fatto del male ai figli è quasi impossibile.
In effetti non mi viene in mente nessuno.


----------



## alfeo (16 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Con tua moglie ti poni da figlio e con l'amante da padre.
> Forse hai problemi a porti da pari?


 Bhe la tua considerazione merita una approfondita riflessione.
Grazie


----------



## alfeo (16 Marzo 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> penso tu abbia dribblato la domanda
> 
> premesso che ti suggerirei di frequentarla solo se ti volessi mooolto male
> 
> ...


Come faccio a pormi nell'ottica di volerla se non l'ho mai avuta. Soprattuto adesso mi pare una domanda assolutamente priva di senso.
Rimpianto e rancore fanno parte della gamma di sentimenti umani. A nessuno piace essere rifiutato, pur con la saggia considerazione che la storia non avrebbe avuto alcun senso e alcuno sbocco.
Chissà, forse alla fine mi toccherà ringraziarla (interiormente) per aver frenato e fatto un figlio con il marito perché magari a questo punto la mia vita sarebbe definitivamente sottosopra.
Io so che non voglio però nutrire rancore o rimpianto perché sarebbe un legame molto forte... dovrò cercare di gestirlo interiormente... soprattutto con il silenzio per riuscire a fare pace con me stesso, anche per quello che ho fatto a mia moglie.
Volete che vi dica che non ne è valsa la pena?
Si ve lo dico spassionatamente. Nel bilancio globale il dolore sovrasta il piacere.
Io non ho parlato di bluff mio ma di bluff suo... io sapevo che il suo era un bluff, una fuga in avanti e che al dunque si sarebbe tirata indietro. Non volevo però conservare questo pensiero che mi avrebbe magari tormentato per quel che non era stato e che sarebbe potuto essere. Sono contento di averglielo fatto dire.
In fondo questa è stata davvero l'ultima e forse più grave cosa che mi ha fatto, propormi un assurdo e triste ultimo incontro prima che finalmente coronasse il suo sogno di fare un bambino. Davvero inqualificabile.


----------



## alfeo (16 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Riuscire ad ammettere di aver fatto del male al partner è difficile. Leggere qualcuno che ammetta di aver fatto del male ai figli è quasi impossibile.
> In effetti non mi viene in mente nessuno.


 Bhe, in qualche modo io ho fatto del male tutti.
E' vero che pur con sforzi sovrumani ho cercato di non far trapelare niente ma certo la serenità in casa non è stata quella dei tempi migliori.
Spero di poter rimediare.


----------



## alfeo (16 Marzo 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non ho parlato di tradimento, ma di non esserci nel rapporto.
> Due persone che decidono di condividere la vita al punto di fare dei figli dovrebbero condividerla davvero.
> Se tua moglie non approva il fumo certamente darà questo messaggio ai figli e tu dovrai condividere questa impostazione educativa ...con che faccia?
> Ti rendi conto che parli di una compagna come di una mamma intransigente e apprensiva a cui bisogna nascondere le cose per evitare fastidi??????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Guarda che anche io sono contrario al fumo.
Mi dà perfino fastidio se fumano altri.
E' solo che è un modo di farmi del male, ne fumo tre o quattro al giorno e mi dà un temporaneo sollievo per le stupide angosce che mi perseguitano.
Conto di smettere appena posso, come ho fatto altre volte.


----------



## alfeo (16 Marzo 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> ... povero bambino, che razza di madre... neppure ora che aspetta un figlio pensa di esserne fedele al padre ... perchè onestamente io non credo che essere fedeli o no sia una questione di andare o meno a letto con un altro/a. Secondo me si è infedeli anche quando, come mi pare lei voglia fare, si vuole continuare la relazione (anche se platonica...) quindi.... sono sempre della mia idea... alfeo fuggi lontano anni luce e dai a tua moglie tutti quelle attenzioni, sospiri e struggimenti che dedicavi a questa brutta brutta brutta personcina....


Forse qui un pizzico esageri.
Non che io voglia rivalutare lei come persona, ma descriverla come una mantide potrebbe servirmi come facile scusa per assolvermi del tutto.
Non è andata così... c'è molta farina del mio sacco.


----------



## Amoremio (16 Marzo 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Come faccio a pormi nell'ottica di volerla se non l'ho mai avuta. Soprattuto adesso mi pare una domanda assolutamente priva di senso.
> Rimpianto e rancore fanno parte della gamma di sentimenti umani. A nessuno piace essere rifiutato, pur con la saggia considerazione che la storia non avrebbe avuto alcun senso e alcuno sbocco.
> Chissà, forse alla fine mi toccherà ringraziarla (interiormente) per aver frenato e fatto un figlio con il marito perché magari a questo punto la mia vita sarebbe definitivamente sottosopra.
> Io so che non voglio però nutrire rancore o rimpianto perché sarebbe un legame molto forte... dovrò cercare di gestirlo interiormente... soprattutto con il silenzio per riuscire a fare pace con me stesso, anche per quello che ho fatto a mia moglie.
> ...


quoto il rosso

il verde è storia nota qui dentro


dunque il tuo era un bluff


----------



## alfeo (16 Marzo 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quoto il rosso
> 
> il verde è storia nota qui dentro
> 
> ...


Vabbè. se la vuoi mettere così, il bluff era anche mio.
Figurati adesso come mi sentirei se l'avessimo fatto appena qualche settimana fa e non molti mesi fa.


----------



## Amoremio (16 Marzo 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Vabbè. se la vuoi mettere così, il bluff era anche mio.
> Figurati adesso come mi sentirei *se l'avessimo fatto appena qualche settimana fa e non molti mesi fa*.


miiiii


----------



## Amoremio (16 Marzo 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Forse qui un pizzico esageri.
> Non che io voglia rivalutare lei come persona, ma descriverla come una mantide potrebbe servirmi come facile scusa per assolvermi del tutto.
> Non è andata così... c'è molta farina del mio sacco.


nella vostra storia c'è molto di tuo  e tu hai le tu responsabilità
ma perseguire una gravidanza con le sue modalità è sintomo di un egoismo molto profondo


----------



## alfeo (16 Marzo 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> miiiii


 Scusami, non capisco la tua icona!


----------



## Amoremio (16 Marzo 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Scusami, non capisco la tua icona!


intendevo che in quel caso staresti da schifo

"'na mazzata in fronte"


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Marzo 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> le regole del forum implicano che *si possa esprimere solo accordo e condivisione *o, come io penso, ha la sua utilità (e ce l'ha, "perdindirindina" se ce l'ha) che ci si esprima anche negativamente?
> 
> veramente non capisco





> ovvio :rotfl:
> 
> per creare un clima carico di ottimismo e buon senso, è obbligatorio rinunciare alla propria opinione ed esprimersi sempre in favore :rotfl:


Dai. Avevo notato anch'io la risposta e mi sono spuntato un po' nel senso che avrei preferito leggere nessun commento ...


----------



## Brady (17 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Appunto "SE" molte volte e' il sintomo di un singolo membro della coppia


Era un SE retorico.... 
Anche se il malessere nasce da uno solo, la coppia si fa in due e le conseguenze sono comunque un malessere di coppia (esplicito o meno che sia), e da lì le conseguenze sui figli se ci sono.
Più in generale una famiglia (con genitori e figli) quando funziona è un sistema in equilibrio (dinamico, elastico fin che vuoi ma pur sempre equilibrio). Qualunque perturbazione, di uno o di più dei suoi membri, rivelata o nascosta, ha delle conseguenze su tutti.


----------



## Amoremio (17 Marzo 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Dai. Avevo notato anch'io la risposta e mi sono spuntato un po' nel senso che avrei preferito leggere nessun commento ...


invece era un commento quantomeno pertinente
che può non essere condiviso

ma almeno pertinente

ed utile alla discussione

e per quanto spiacevole, è un commento che ha una sua utilità, secondo me

non di tutti lo direi


----------



## Verena67 (17 Marzo 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quoto il rosso


quotissimo il rosso anch'io!!
Se uno dei due tiene le redini della realtà, è un gran bene per entrambi. Da quel punto in poi, la scelta è tra chiarezza e ipocrisia.


----------



## Mab (22 Marzo 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Scusa Marì che c'entrano i miei figli?
> Io non ho smesso per un attimo di amarli... ma anche io sono un essere umano con le sue debolezze e i suoi bisogni. Forse proprio averli messi da parte per anni mi ha portato a questa storia. Mia moglie è diventata mamma a tutto tondo.... io sono diventato un accessorio della famiglia, un accessorio necessario, ma tanto trascurato.
> Anche questo, in fondo, è uno scontato clichè, lo so... ma è quel che sento.
> Mettete da parte per un attimo il vostro astio.


E parlare no?!
questo è tipico degli uomini dopo la nascita dei figli, soffrire del fatto che non sono più al centro dell'attenzione e cercare attenzione altrove da un'altra persona in crisi che non riesce a trovare la voglia di risolvere i problemi di coppia all'interno della coppia.
Dopo i figli tu sei diventato un accessorio tanto trascurato.. è questa la scusa che ti racconti? perchè vorrei proprio vederli gli sforzi titanici che hai fatto per far sentire tua moglie non solo la madre dei tuoi figli, ma la tua compagna, mentre ti consumavi nel desiderio adolescenziale durante gli approcci con la collega.
Queste storie, quelle che ho vissuto in casa con gli occhi di figlia e di nipote, le storie che ho visto e sentito in questi anni di crescita fino a diventare adulta mi hanno messo addosso un senso di inevitabilità.
Sembra che sia tutto inevitabile, che per quanto una persona possa provarci troverà sempre qualcuno pronto a mettergliela in tasca con la scusa del "non hai fatto abbastanza". Ok, magari tua moglie non ha fatto abbastanza.. ma non è il caso di piantarla di voler investire l'altro di capacità extrasensoriali?! se non si ha voglia di comunicare a chiare lettere il proprio disagio e si cerca il contentino fuori che cosa diavolo si pretende?!


----------



## alfeo (23 Marzo 2010)

Mab ha detto:


> E parlare no?!
> questo è tipico degli uomini dopo la nascita dei figli, soffrire del fatto che non sono più al centro dell'attenzione e cercare attenzione altrove da un'altra persona in crisi che non riesce a trovare la voglia di risolvere i problemi di coppia all'interno della coppia.
> Dopo i figli tu sei diventato un accessorio tanto trascurato.. è questa la scusa che ti racconti? perchè vorrei proprio vederli gli sforzi titanici che hai fatto per far sentire tua moglie non solo la madre dei tuoi figli, ma la tua compagna, mentre ti consumavi nel desiderio adolescenziale durante gli approcci con la collega.
> Queste storie, quelle che ho vissuto in casa con gli occhi di figlia e di nipote, le storie che ho visto e sentito in questi anni di crescita fino a diventare adulta mi hanno messo addosso un senso di inevitabilità.
> Sembra che sia tutto inevitabile, che per quanto una persona possa provarci troverà sempre qualcuno pronto a mettergliela in tasca con la scusa del "non hai fatto abbastanza". Ok, magari tua moglie non ha fatto abbastanza.. ma non è il caso di piantarla di voler investire l'altro di capacità extrasensoriali?! se non si ha voglia di comunicare a chiare lettere il proprio disagio e si cerca il contentino fuori che cosa diavolo si pretende?!


 Vabbè... 
La questione è questa. Avevo raccontato la storia in modo asciutto e il più possibile "asettico"... cercando di evitare commenti e particolari per presentarvela così com'era. Mi è stato detto che avevo omesso di menzionare mia moglie, ma è evidente che io volevo rappresentare la storia fedifraga così com'era, non volevo certo mettermi a raccontare tutta la mia vita. Allora ho cercato di dare un quadro della situazione in cui ho inserito anche il ruolo di mia moglie e le spiegazioni, che anche qui volevano essere "asettiche" sono state prese alla lettera ed utilizzate per rampognarmi ancora una volta.
Ho più vlte detto che non volevo approvazioni o assoluzioni che non potevo certo avere da voi ma forse la vostra disapprovazione talvolta sfiora la superficialità.


----------



## Amoremio (23 Marzo 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Vabbè...
> La questione è questa. Avevo raccontato la storia in modo asciutto e il più possibile "asettico"... cercando di evitare commenti e particolari per presentarvela così com'era. Mi è stato detto che avevo omesso di menzionare mia moglie, ma è evidente che io volevo rappresentare la storia fedifraga così com'era, non volevo certo mettermi a raccontare tutta la mia vita. Allora ho cercato di dare un quadro della situazione in cui ho inserito anche il ruolo di mia moglie e le spiegazioni, che anche qui volevano essere "asettiche" sono state prese alla lettera ed utilizzate per rampognarmi ancora una volta.
> Ho più vlte detto che non volevo approvazioni o assoluzioni che non potevo certo avere da voi ma *forse la vostra disapprovazione talvolta sfiora la superficialità.*


 
forse
e forse no


sai quante volte chi è entrato qui dentro ci ha replicato in modo analogo?

e quante volte ha poi ammesso che, in fondo, mutatis mutandis, avevamo in qualche modo ragione?


----------



## Iris (23 Marzo 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Vabbè...
> La questione è questa. Avevo raccontato la storia in modo asciutto e il più possibile "asettico"... cercando di evitare commenti e particolari per presentarvela così com'era. Mi è stato detto che avevo omesso di menzionare mia moglie, ma è evidente che io volevo rappresentare la storia fedifraga così com'era, non volevo certo mettermi a raccontare tutta la mia vita. Allora ho cercato di dare un quadro della situazione in cui ho inserito anche il ruolo di mia moglie e le spiegazioni, che anche qui volevano essere "asettiche" sono state prese alla lettera ed utilizzate per rampognarmi ancora una volta.
> Ho più vlte detto che non volevo approvazioni o assoluzioni che non potevo certo avere da voi ma forse la vostra disapprovazione talvolta sfiora la superficialità.


 
ma guarda un pò...lui ci racconta che ha perso la testa per una donna sposata che sta cercando di avere un figlio con il marito, noi gli chiediamo che parte ha la moglie (ed i figli) in questa storia..e i superficiali siamo noi!!!!:carneval:


----------



## alfeo (23 Marzo 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> ma guarda un pò...lui ci racconta che ha perso la testa per una donna sposata che sta cercando di avere un figlio con il marito, noi gli chiediamo che parte ha la moglie (ed i figli) in questa storia..e i superficiali siamo noi!!!!:carneval:


Noi... 
Eccola lì la contrapposizione.
Da una parte ci siete voi e dall'altra ci sono io, traditore,  infame e ripugnante (anche questo è stato detto).
Non mi pare che mi sia sottratto al vostro disprezzo ma talvolta mi è sembrato gratuito ed ho quasi percepito che abbiate identificato in me qualche vostro fantasma personale.
Ho torto marcio, non so quante altre volte lo devo dire, non affannatevi a dirmelo ogni volta. Se si riuscisse a mettere da parte questo forse un passo avanti di comprensione reciproca potrebbe essere fatto.


----------



## Mab (23 Marzo 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Vabbè...
> La questione è questa. Avevo raccontato la storia in modo asciutto e il più possibile "asettico"... cercando di evitare commenti e particolari per presentarvela così com'era. Mi è stato detto che avevo omesso di menzionare mia moglie, ma è evidente che io volevo rappresentare la storia fedifraga così com'era, non volevo certo mettermi a raccontare tutta la mia vita. Allora ho cercato di dare un quadro della situazione in cui ho inserito anche il ruolo di mia moglie e le spiegazioni, che anche qui volevano essere "asettiche" sono state prese alla lettera ed utilizzate per rampognarmi ancora una volta.
> Ho più vlte detto che non volevo approvazioni o assoluzioni che non potevo certo avere da voi ma forse la vostra disapprovazione talvolta sfiora la superficialità.


 
Alfeo, la tua storia non è più sconvolgente di altre che abbiamo letto, e che qualcuno qui ha vissuto. Non ho risposto-dato che superficiale è stato detto quotando il mio post del quale non rinnego una virgola- come ho risposto perchè inorridita da chissà quale scandaloso comportamento, ma perchè infastidita dal tuo autoassolverti.
Mi spiace per il tuo dolore, anche se da esterna posso dirti che a volte ho l'impressione che siano proprio questi drammi annunciati ad essere ricercati da chi nella coppia si annoia, perchè fanno sentire vivi più di una storia d'amore a lieto fine. Credo che tu debba senza rimpianti dimenticare, col tempo e la voglia, una donna confusa e a mio parere pericolosa, che sta mettendo al mondo un figlio pur consapevole della propria crisi di coppia (criminale a dir poco).
Io, personalmente, sono curiosa del dopo, del prima, e di tutto ciò che c'è intorno a questa storia senza futuro. Sono curiosa di capire se hai voglia di ricostruire con tua moglie, se credi davvero che siano sue le responsabilità della tua sbandata, di come stai, ecc ecc.
Detto questo grazie della risposta, e il tuo "superficiale" con gentilezza te lo restituisco.. non sono sempre le coccoline dal prossimo a servire, a volte la disapprovazione di qualcuno che la pensa diversamente può semplicemente spingere a riflettere su come si possa migliorare per se stessi.


----------



## Iris (24 Marzo 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Noi...
> Eccola lì la contrapposizione.
> Da una parte ci siete voi e dall'altra ci sono io, traditore, infame e ripugnante (anche questo è stato detto).
> Non mi pare che mi sia sottratto al vostro disprezzo ma talvolta mi è sembrato gratuito ed ho quasi percepito che abbiate identificato in me qualche vostro fantasma personale.
> Ho torto marcio, non so quante altre volte lo devo dire, non affannatevi a dirmelo ogni volta. Se si riuscisse a mettere da parte questo forse un passo avanti di comprensione reciproca potrebbe essere fatto.


 

La controppasizione l'hai creata tu. Hai detto voi...vostra superficialità...ed io rispondo con noi..i pronomi sono finiti...

Ogni tanto fa bene rileggere ciò che si è scritto. Ed invece di lamentarsi di essere poco compresi, chiedersi innanzitutto se si è comprensibili.


----------



## Daniele (24 Marzo 2010)

Alfeo, hai sbagliato, ok, adesso non dire mai nulla a tua moglie se no la farai sentire malissimo e già che ci sei riconquistala, in fondo tu ti sei impegnato in una gara davvero facile con la tipetta, adesso prova ad andare in una sfida da uomo, fai sentire non solo madre tua moglie.


----------



## minnie (24 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Alfeo, hai sbagliato, ok, adesso non dire mai nulla a tua moglie se no la farai sentire malissimo e già che ci sei riconquistala, in fondo tu ti sei impegnato in una gara davvero facile con la tipetta, adesso prova ad andare in una sfida da uomo, fai sentire non solo madre tua moglie.


 

:up::up::up:


----------



## alfeo (30 Marzo 2010)

*Novità*

La gravidanza non è andata avanti e lei è, comprensibilmente, distrutta.
Mi ha cercato, mi ha chiamato e mi ha ribadito la volontà di rimanere in contatto con me, da amico, ovviamente.
Io amico non mi ci sento.
Non mi sento altro. E mi stupisco anche di non sentire molto.
Poco fa l'ho vista e non la vedevo da settimane. Sono rimasto sul distaccato ed effettivamente la conversazione è rimasta molto superficiale o comunque lontano da temi intimi. In attesa che lei resti davvero incinta.


----------



## Grande82 (30 Marzo 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> La gravidanza non è andata avanti e lei è, comprensibilmente, distrutta.
> Mi ha cercato, mi ha chiamato e mi ha ribadito la volontà di rimanere in contatto con me, da amico, ovviamente.
> Io amico non mi ci sento.
> Non mi sento altro. E mi stupisco anche di non sentire molto.
> Poco fa l'ho vista e non la vedevo da settimane. Sono rimasto sul distaccato ed effettivamente la conversazione è rimasta molto superficiale o comunque lontano da temi intimi. In attesa che lei resti davvero incinta.


 insomma, tanto rumore.... per nulla....
nel senso che... era solo un calesse.... e per quel calesse un giorno di mezza estate, sul letto con lei, hai pensato di lasciare tua moglie e fare con lei un terzo figlio.... il mio unico suggerimento è: ricordatelo...


----------



## Papero (30 Marzo 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> insomma, tanto rumore.... per nulla....
> nel senso che... era solo un calesse.... e per quel calesse un giorno di mezza estate, sul letto con lei, hai pensato di lasciare tua moglie e fare con lei un terzo figlio.... il mio unico suggerimento è: ricordatelo...


non posso che quotare Grande.

stai lontano da lei. stop


----------



## alfeo (30 Marzo 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> insomma, tanto rumore.... per nulla....
> nel senso che... era solo un calesse.... e per quel calesse un giorno di mezza estate, sul letto con lei, hai pensato di lasciare tua moglie e fare con lei un terzo figlio.... il mio unico suggerimento è: ricordatelo...


mah... non mi pare che io abbia mai detto qualcosa del genere.. nel senso che non ho mai detto che avevo pensato di lasciare mia moglie nè ho sicuramente mai detto di voler fare un terzo figlio con lei.
Se rileggi i miei post vedrai che il dubbio terzo figlio riguarda la mia famiglia.


----------



## Amoremio (30 Marzo 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> insomma, tanto rumore.... per nulla....
> nel senso che... *era solo un calesse.... e per quel calesse un giorno di mezza estate, sul letto con lei, hai pensato di lasciare tua moglie e fare con lei un terzo figlio*.... il mio unico suggerimento è: *ricordatelo*...


.


----------



## Amoremio (30 Marzo 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> mah... non mi pare che io abbia mai detto qualcosa del genere.. nel senso che non ho mai detto che avevo pensato di lasciare mia moglie nè ho sicuramente mai detto di voler fare un terzo figlio con lei.
> Se rileggi i miei post vedrai che il dubbio terzo figlio riguarda la mia famiglia.


 
ma quanto ti dolevi del fatto che lei avesse scelto di fare un figlio col marito?
che volesse che tu le stessi accanto nonostante questa tua scelta?

a parte il terzo figlio

o non ti sei spiegato
o te la racconti


----------



## alfeo (30 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> non posso che quotare Grande.
> 
> stai lontano da lei. stop


Mi pare che tu mi hai detto che avevi attraversato una storia simile... finita molto male...
Ho provato a non risponderle e a staccarmi completamente da lei... poi lei mi ha raccontato la sua disavventura, non me la sono sentita di mandarla a quel paese. Lo so, sembra una debolezza, ma gli esseri umani sono fatti anche di sentimenti e alcuni sono irragionevoli, ma mi viene più facile pensare di chiudere brutalmente ogni contatto se lei è incinta piuttosto che se lei non lo è (ma ci prova).


----------



## alfeo (30 Marzo 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma quanto ti dolevi del fatto che lei avesse scelto di fare un figlio col marito?
> che volesse che tu le stessi accanto nonostante questa tua scelta?
> 
> a parte il terzo figlio
> ...


Mi dolevo della sua scelta per le modalità con le quali sono stato messo a parte della cosa. Nel senso che mi è sembrata (e mi sembra) la sua una scelta molto egoistica e fatta con i paraocchi. Ma se lei ha risolto tutto, ben venga. Io le ho solo chiesto di rispettare anche il mio punto di vista e il mio desiderio di non voler far parte della sua vita come "amico".


----------



## Grande82 (30 Marzo 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> mah...* non mi pare che io abbia mai detto qualcosa del genere*.. nel senso che non ho mai detto che avevo pensato di lasciare mia moglie nè ho sicuramente mai detto di voler fare un terzo figlio con lei.
> Se rileggi i miei post vedrai che il dubbio terzo figlio riguarda la mia famiglia.


 no, scusa, mi sono spiegata male: non l'hai MAI DETTO.
... solo che lo hai pensato.... magari ho intuito male io, ma secondo me l'hai pensato. in un piccolo pezzo dentro di te, per un momento hai detto 'voglio questo ogni giorno'.... ti sei forse illuso, senza ammetterlo magari, senza osare pensarlo..... mi sbaglio?


----------



## alfeo (30 Marzo 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> no, scusa, mi sono spiegata male: non l'hai MAI DETTO.
> ... solo che lo hai pensato.... magari ho intuito male io, ma secondo me l'hai pensato. in un piccolo pezzo dentro di te, per un momento hai detto 'voglio questo ogni giorno'.... ti sei forse illuso, senza ammetterlo magari, senza osare pensarlo..... mi sbaglio?


Bhe, messa così è vero.
Però è anche vero che tutti noi spesso desideriamo cose che sappiamo non possiamo avere e che non vogliamo avere... per un attimo tutti ci siamo proiettati in realtà diverse nel "se"... altrimenti non saremmo esseri umani ma robot.


----------



## Grande82 (30 Marzo 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Bhe, messa così è vero.
> Però è anche vero che tutti noi spesso desideriamo cose che sappiamo non possiamo avere e che non vogliamo avere... per un attimo tutti ci siamo proiettati in realtà diverse nel "se"... altrimenti non saremmo esseri umani ma robot.


 verissimo.
ma ci pensi se per quell'attimo.... tu avessi seguito l'istinto.... o tua moglie avesse scoperto la cosa..... e avessi perso la famiglia che stasera ti aspetta a casa? come sarebbe?


----------



## Amoremio (30 Marzo 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Mi dolevo della sua scelta per le modalità con le quali sono stato messo a parte della cosa. Nel senso che mi è sembrata (e mi sembra) la sua una scelta molto egoistica e fatta con i paraocchi. Ma se lei ha risolto tutto, ben venga. Io le ho solo chiesto di rispettare anche il mio punto di vista e *il mio desiderio di non voler far parte della sua vita come "amico"*.


 
scusa
puoi, naturalmente, non rispondere a me
ma rispondi a te

il grassettato lo hai già scritto altre volte, magari non identico nelle parole ma con lo stesso significato

questo per me significa che, nella tua testa,  non hai chiuso con lei perchè hai scelto tua moglie o la tua famiglia
ma solo perchè non vuoi essere un amico
vorresti essere altro
cosa vorresti (o volevi) essere?

il tuo modo di esprimersi, secondo me, non è quello di chi dice "la sua scelta non la condivido e questo mi fa capire di aver preso una cantonata, e non trovo opportuno frequentarci come amici dopo quel che c'è stato"
ma quello che dice "se mi voleva (come amante o compagno) non doveva volere un figlio col marito"

ora 
dici che non intendevi lasciare tua moglie, ma, perdonami, come amante non potevi certo monopolizzare le sue scelte di vita


----------



## alfeo (31 Marzo 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> scusa
> puoi, naturalmente, non rispondere a me
> ma rispondi a te
> 
> ...


bhe in realtà posso provare a rispondere a te nello stesso modo in cui potrei provare a rispondere a me stesso.
E' vero che la mia intenzione di non restarle amico è legata soprattutto alla voglia di non stare male.
Non riesco ad elaborare la vicenda con eleganza e noncuranza perché ne sono troppo coinvolto emotivamente (e non praticamente). Ma proprio perché questo coinvolgimento è solo ed esclusivamente cerebrale, è di quella specie che dà solo tormento.
Riguardo alla voglia o alla intenzione di prendere altre strade, di voler essere (o aver voluto essere) qualcosa di diverso per lei e con lei, che sono cose che si decidono in due. La cosa fra noi non è stata mai presa in considerazione neanche come esercizio dialettico, quindi è del tutto folle per me pensare di voler essere qualcosa di diverso.
Qualche mese fa mi mandò un sms strando del tipo "ti devo parlare", poi io non riuscii a sentirla per più di un'ora.. ebbene in quell'ora mi sono immaginato che fosse successo qualcosa di irreparabile, che il marito avesse scoperto qualcosa, che qualcuno ci avesse visto... bhé in quell'ora di verità ho avuto solo paura e sentivo di non volere che accadesse l'irreparabile... istinto di conservazione, gretto egoismo, paura di affrontare il disastro, non lo so.
La tua frase finale è giusta e infatti io non le ho mai detto che non era giusto che lei non facesse un figlio o che io non volessi che lei lo facesse...  semplicemente non voglio far parte di qualcosa di cui non faccio assolutamente parte. Non mi pare in fondo così folle.


----------



## alfeo (31 Marzo 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> verissimo.
> ma ci pensi se per quell'attimo.... tu avessi seguito l'istinto.... o tua moglie avesse scoperto la cosa..... e avessi perso la famiglia che stasera ti aspetta a casa? come sarebbe?


 Bhe, carissima,  e che ne so?
Come vedi, anche tu solchi i territori del "se"... Io non so come sarebbe, non so come mi sentirei, non so cosa sarebbe successo... so solo che sono cose che succedono, che poi magari portano a tragedie più grandi, o si ricompongono serenamente su nuovi equilibri... eppure la vita è fatta così. Io l'istinto non l'ho quasi mai seguito e forse questo è il mio più grosso limite.


----------



## Papero (31 Marzo 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Mi pare che tu mi hai detto che avevi attraversato una storia simile... finita molto male...
> Ho provato a non risponderle e a staccarmi completamente da lei... poi lei mi ha raccontato la sua disavventura, non me la sono sentita di mandarla a quel paese. Lo so, sembra una debolezza, ma gli esseri umani sono fatti anche di sentimenti e alcuni sono irragionevoli, ma mi viene più facile pensare di chiudere brutalmente ogni contatto se lei è incinta piuttosto che se lei non lo è (ma ci prova).


Ciao alfeo.
Proprio perchè ho attraversato una storia simile finita molto male io cerco di consigliarti di stare lontano da lei. Tua moglie non sa niente, suo marito nemmeno... E' l'ora di sparire!!! Mi sembra di capire che non volete e non potete dare seguito alla vostra storia e quindi non capisco il motivo per cui volete ancora vedervi...
Io abito nello stesso paese e a volte sono costretto, mio malgrado, ad incrociarla... credimi che mi fa sempre un certo effetto e quando capita sono felice di aver cambiato numero di telefono non appena la storiaccia è finita.

Papero


----------



## Anna A (31 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Ciao alfeo.
> Proprio perchè ho attraversato una storia simile finita molto male io cerco di consigliarti di stare lontano da lei. Tua moglie non sa niente, suo marito nemmeno... E' l'ora di sparire!!! Mi sembra di capire che non volete e non potete dare seguito alla vostra storia e quindi non capisco il motivo per cui volete ancora vedervi...
> Io abito nello stesso paese e a volte sono costretto, mio malgrado, ad incrociarla... *credimi che mi fa sempre un certo effetto* e quando capita sono felice di aver cambiato numero di telefono non appena la storiaccia è finita.
> 
> Papero


a ma allora è vero che ti impicci ancora nelle sue storie.. eh eh eh..
e non dire che sono gli altri a riferirti cosa fa, perché secondo me sei tu che vuoi sapere di lei..


----------



## Papero (31 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> a ma allora è vero che ti impicci ancora nelle sue storie.. eh eh eh..
> e non dire che sono gli altri a riferirti cosa fa, perché secondo me sei tu che vuoi sapere di lei..


Mannaggia!! Ma tu hai una menoria da elefantessa!!! :up:

Non sono io a voler sapere di lei ma come ti ho già detto il paese è piccolo e la gente mormora... E l'aver saputo che adesso bazzica il suo capo mi fa sentire ancora più coglione... non so se mi spiego :unhappy:


----------



## alfeo (31 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Mannaggia!! Ma tu hai una menoria da elefantessa!!! :up:
> 
> Non sono io a voler sapere di lei ma come ti ho già detto il paese è piccolo e la gente mormora... E l'aver saputo che adesso bazzica il suo capo mi fa sentire ancora più coglione... non so se mi spiego :unhappy:


Ecco, vedi, questo è un problema che io non avrò perché lei andrà via di qui. Tornerà alla sua vita lontano da qui.


----------



## Anna A (31 Marzo 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Ecco, vedi, questo è un problema che io non avrò perché lei andrà via di qui. Tornerà alla sua vita lontano da qui.


direi che è l'ideale. o no?


----------



## alfeo (31 Marzo 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> direi che è l'ideale. o no?


Bhe, si.
Da un certo punto di vista è una mano santa.


----------



## Papero (31 Marzo 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Bhe, si.
> Da un certo punto di vista è una mano santa.


Allora il problema si è autorisolto... tua moglie non sa niente e suo marito nemmeno! meglio di così!

Ti rimarrà il bel ricordo delle sane scopate che ti assalirà in palestra sul tapis roulant


----------



## minnie (31 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Ciao alfeo.
> Proprio perchè ho attraversato una storia simile finita molto male io cerco di consigliarti di stare lontano da lei. Tua moglie non sa niente, suo marito nemmeno... E' l'ora di sparire!!! Mi sembra di capire che non volete e non potete dare seguito alla vostra storia e quindi non capisco il motivo per cui volete ancora vedervi...
> Io abito nello stesso paese e a volte sono costretto, mio malgrado, ad incrociarla... credimi che mi fa sempre un certo effetto e quando capita sono felice di aver cambiato numero di telefono non appena la storiaccia è finita.
> 
> Papero


 
Quoto in pieno papero. Ma caro alfeo, hai mai pensato a cosa potrebbe provare tua moglie se
1 dovesse scoprire cosa hai fatto
2 dovesse scoprire che oltre ad aver fatto quello che hai fatto TU LE RESTI PURE AMICO E CONTINUI A SENTIRLA VEDERLA CONSOLARLA????? 
e inoltre
cosa dovrebbe pensare il marito di lei se
1 dovesse scoprire cosa ha fatto lei mentre a lui diceva di volere un figlio con lui (che schifo...)
2 dovesse scoprire che piange la perdita di SUO figlio sulla TUA spalla!!

e poi:
non pensi che tutte le attenzioni i sospiri la consolazione e vicinanza che tu che vuoi rimanerle solo AMICO (rido ora o dopo?) insomma tutte le energie che dedichi a lei tu non le dedichi a tua moglie, e quindi stai togliendo a tua moglie qualcosa per darla ad un'altra !!!!!!

Non pensate tutti e due che sia ora di crescere e pensare anche agli altri???


----------



## MK (31 Marzo 2010)

*Alfeo*

alla luce di quanto è successo cosa hai intenzione di fare per il tuo matrimonio?


----------



## alfeo (31 Marzo 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Allora il problema si è autorisolto... tua moglie non sa niente e suo marito nemmeno! meglio di così!
> 
> Ti rimarrà il bel ricordo delle sane scopate che ti assalirà in palestra sul tapis roulant


Caro Papero,
è vero, mi rimarrà quel ricordo... ma ti confesso che non mi assale sul tapis rulant. Anzi non mi assale mai. Forse mi farebbe troppo male evocare il ricordo. Gli imprescrutabili meccanismi di rimozione della mente umana.


----------



## alfeo (31 Marzo 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Quoto in pieno papero. Ma caro alfeo, hai mai pensato a cosa potrebbe provare tua moglie se
> 1 dovesse scoprire cosa hai fatto
> 2 dovesse scoprire che oltre ad aver fatto quello che hai fatto TU LE RESTI PURE AMICO E CONTINUI A SENTIRLA VEDERLA CONSOLARLA?????
> e inoltre
> ...


Ah, ecco. Adesso dovrei anche mettermi a pensare cosa potrebbe pensare suo marito.
Francamente non sono del tutto padrone delle mie energie...


----------



## Amoremio (31 Marzo 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Quoto in pieno papero. Ma caro alfeo, hai mai pensato a cosa potrebbe provare tua moglie se
> 1 dovesse scoprire cosa hai fatto
> 2 dovesse scoprire che oltre ad aver fatto quello che hai fatto TU LE RESTI PURE AMICO E CONTINUI A SENTIRLA VEDERLA CONSOLARLA?????
> e inoltre
> ...


 
non vuole rimanerle amico: quindi qui il problema non c'è

sui motivi per cui non vuole, invece, il problema, secondo me, c'è


----------



## alfeo (31 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> alla luce di quanto è successo cosa hai intenzione di fare per il tuo matrimonio?


Mi sono accorto che mia moglie non si accorge di me.
Ci ho fatto caso in questo periodo. Mi ci avete fatto pensare voi. Ho cercato di essere più disponibile e presente ma mi rendo conto che lei è assolutamente concentrata sui bambini, sul suo lavoro, su questioni pratiche... ieri sera mi sono tagliato i capelli e neanche se ne è accorta.
Non penso che il mio matrimonio stia passando un periodo brillante, da tutti i punti di vista, sessuale incluso.


----------



## MK (31 Marzo 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Mi sono accorto che mia moglie non si accorge di me.
> Ci ho fatto caso in questo periodo. Mi ci avete fatto pensare voi. Ho cercato di essere più disponibile e presente ma mi rendo conto che lei è assolutamente concentrata sui bambini, sul suo lavoro, su questioni pratiche... ieri sera mi sono tagliato i capelli e neanche se ne è accorta.
> *Non penso che il mio matrimonio stia passando un periodo brillante, da tutti i punti di vista, sessuale incluso*.


Mi dispiace, brutta situazione. E provare a recuperare un po' di intimità?


----------



## Daniele (31 Marzo 2010)

Certo che il tuo matrimonio non sta pasando un periodo roseo, cavoli sai quanto di certo tu hai trascurato la tua mugliera per la confusa ed infelice scopamica ma non amica? Ti rendi conto che correresti per consolare una che dovrebbe essere consolata dal marito? Ma scusa, ti rendi conto che lei è malata? Tu sei ignorato da tua moglie, quindi pigli il tuo pisello e lo fai andare altrove? ma scusa e parlarle? Dirle chiaro e tondo che ti acorgi che lei non è più la tua compagna, ma che è la madre dei tuoi figli, che è ben altro. No, vero? parlare è troppo difficile meglio evitare.
Alfeo, cavoli muoviti, sei tu che devi riprenderti la tua vita, non devi aspettare che siano altri a fare il lavoro per te!


----------



## alfeo (31 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Mi dispiace, brutta situazione. E provare a recuperare un po' di intimità?


 Bhe ti ringrazio per non aver infierito con frasi del tipo "e cosa ti saresti aspettato etc."... In fondo io sono sempre stato una persona chiusa ed introversa ma talvolta mi sembra che mia moglie prefereisca tirare dritto per la sua strada senza voler vedere se io condivido il percorso. 
La nostra intimità è stata molto minata dal suo desiderio di avere un altro bambino e io, come ho spiegato in altri post, non me la sentivo per svariati motivi, anche scollegati dalla storia di cui parlo in questo forum.
La vita delle persone è molto sfaccettata, varia e analizzare solo la questione del tradimento senza conoscere il resto può portare a conclusioni sbagliate.


----------



## minnie (31 Marzo 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Mi sono accorto che mia moglie non si accorge di me.
> Ci ho fatto caso in questo periodo. Mi ci avete fatto pensare voi. Ho cercato di essere più disponibile e presente ma mi rendo conto che lei è assolutamente concentrata sui bambini, sul suo lavoro, su questioni pratiche... ieri sera mi sono tagliato i capelli e neanche se ne è accorta.
> Non penso che il mio matrimonio stia passando un periodo brillante, da tutti i punti di vista, sessuale incluso.


 
Parlale, come ti ho già detto in passato, parlale. Con gentilezza. dolcezza, umiltà. Ma diglielo. Digli che ti manca, che ti senti solo. Te lo dico perchè io sono stata accusata delle stesse cose di cui tu accusi tua moglie, ed era in gran parte vero. Troppo assorbita da figli, casa, lavoro... So che a un uomo non sembra ma giriamo come trottole tutto il giorno e non ce ne rendiamo conto...e la sera siamo sfinite e crolliamo addormantate, e non vi ascoltiamo e coccoliamo... non entro nel merito di quanti/e dicono che saremo meno sfinite se voi ci aiutaste ecc ecc. Ma ti dico di cuore: parlale diglielo che tu la ami e hai bisogno di lei e delle sue attenzioni... sorprendila con qualche gesto che la faccia uscire dalla routine... corteggiala... vedrai anche lei ti sorprenderà...


----------



## alfeo (31 Marzo 2010)

minnie ha detto:


> Parlale, come ti ho già detto in passato, parlale. Con gentilezza. dolcezza, umiltà. Ma diglielo. Digli che ti manca, che ti senti solo. Te lo dico perchè io sono stata accusata delle stesse cose di cui tu accusi tua moglie, ed era in gran parte vero. Troppo assorbita da figli, casa, lavoro... So che a un uomo non sembra ma giriamo come trottole tutto il giorno e non ce ne rendiamo conto...e la sera siamo sfinite e crolliamo addormantate, e non vi ascoltiamo e coccoliamo... non entro nel merito di quanti/e dicono che saremo meno sfinite se voi ci aiutaste ecc ecc. Ma ti dico di cuore: parlale diglielo che tu la ami e hai bisogno di lei e delle sue attenzioni... sorprendila con qualche gesto che la faccia uscire dalla routine... corteggiala... vedrai anche lei ti sorprenderà...


Giusto per dare un quadro più oggettivo vi devo anche dire che io la aiuto moltissimo e non ho altre valvole di sfogo tipo amici, uscite serali, calcetto... la mia è una routine casa-lavoro in cui, nell'ambito del lavoro, si è innestato un cancro che ha assorbito linfa dalla mia insoddisfazione, per dirla tutta.
Sono riuscito con sforzo immane a farle capire che avevo bisogno di andare in palestra ogni tanto e quindi un paio di volte alla settimana (se va bene) mi prendo un'ora per sudare la mia insoddisfatta fisicità.
Forse lei si è sentita ferita per il mio rifiuto di procreare un'altra volta... ma forse anche lei doveva rispettare i miei dubbi e le mie paure.
Forse è vero quello che dice Daniele, la storia si innesta nelle mie insicurezze, forse avevo bisogno di conferme della mia virilità (in senso lato, ovviamente).
Sto pensando a sostituire tutto con un potente simbolo fallico: una moto. Può essere un modo sano per sublimare, no?


----------



## Mari' (31 Marzo 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Giusto per dare un quadro più oggettivo vi devo anche dire che io la aiuto moltissimo e non ho altre valvole di sfogo tipo amici, uscite serali, calcetto... la mia è una routine casa-lavoro in cui, nell'ambito del lavoro, si è innestato un cancro che ha assorbito linfa dalla mia insoddisfazione, per dirla tutta.
> Sono riuscito con sforzo immane a farle capire che avevo bisogno di andare in palestra ogni tanto e quindi un paio di volte alla settimana (se va bene) mi prendo un'ora per sudare la mia insoddisfatta fisicità.
> Forse lei si è sentita *ferita per il mio rifiuto di procreare un'altra volta*... ma forse anche lei doveva rispettare i miei dubbi e le mie paure.
> Forse è vero quello che dice Daniele, la storia si innesta nelle mie insicurezze, forse avevo bisogno di conferme della mia virilità (in senso lato, ovviamente).
> Sto pensando a sostituire tutto con un potente simbolo fallico: una moto. Può essere un modo sano per sublimare, no?


Ho i brividi!

Poi, il tuo egoismo e' feroce.


----------



## Fedifrago (31 Marzo 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Bhe ti ringrazio per non aver infierito con frasi del tipo "e cosa ti saresti aspettato etc."... In fondo io sono sempre stato una persona chiusa ed introversa ma talvolta mi sembra che mia moglie prefereisca tirare dritto per la sua strada senza voler vedere se io condivido il percorso.
> La nostra intimità è stata molto minata dal suo desiderio di avere un altro bambino e io, come ho spiegato in altri post, non me la sentivo per svariati motivi, anche scollegati dalla storia di cui parlo in questo forum.
> La vita delle persone è molto sfaccettata, varia e analizzare solo la questione del tradimento senza conoscere il resto può portare a conclusioni sbagliate.


Analizziamo quello che ci dai modo di analizzare non avendo sfere di cristallo a portata di mano...

Sulle tue perplessità sul terzo figlio hai sviscerato con lei i suoi motivi? 
O sei sempre e solo concentrato sui TUOI?
Perchè secondo te lei lo desidera così tanto? 
Non è una cercar di colmare un vuoto, quello che forse sente fra voi due?


----------



## alfeo (31 Marzo 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ho i brividi!
> 
> Poi, il tuo egoismo e' feroce.


Mi dispiace di averti fatto venire i brividi. 
Ti confesso che il mio egoismo, se c'è, è ben nascosto.


----------



## Daniele (31 Marzo 2010)

Alfeo, sinceramente...se il figlio non lo volevi fare non lo dovevi fare con buona pace della tua moglie. Per un figlio si deve essere in due a farlo, perchè è anche figlio tuo e non solo suo! Tu devi chiedere il permesso di andare in palstra? Adesso capisco perchè hai tradito accidenti, ti senti svilito nel tuo essere uomo, lei fa, ordina e si muove, non ti senti importante come compagno, ma ti senti una persona che l'aiuta...la colf?
Hai sbagliato ed hai cercato in un'altra donna la tua soddisfazione maschile, hai ceduto al figlio che non volevi (male molto male) ed ora comuque ne paghi le conseguenze tu dal tuo punto di vista, sai che manco poco tu forse forse dentro al tuo inconscio puoi provare rabbia verso lui?
Adesso eviscera il tuo animo, e parla con lei, dille chiaramente che lei ti sta trascurando come compagno e che se i figli sono importati anche il rapporto è importante, perchè se quello si sfascia anche i figli ne subiranno le conseguenze.
Alfeo, per ora lascia stare la moto, ma se parlando non approdi a nulla ti consiglio invece una bella auto sportiva per due, che oltre ad essere soddisfacente è un messaggio non proprio velato alla moglie.


----------



## alfeo (31 Marzo 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Analizziamo quello che ci dai modo di analizzare non avendo sfere di cristallo a portata di mano...
> 
> Sulle tue perplessità sul terzo figlio hai sviscerato con lei i suoi motivi?
> O sei sempre e solo concentrato sui TUOI?
> ...


Mah, ci rifletterò. Oppure per sostituire un problema piccolo con uno più grande magari farò un altro figlio. Così davvero non avrò più tempo da perdere con frustranti divagazioni.


----------



## alfeo (31 Marzo 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Alfeo, sinceramente...se il figlio non lo volevi fare non lo dovevi fare con buona pace della tua moglie. Per un figlio si deve essere in due a farlo, perchè è anche figlio tuo e non solo suo! Tu devi chiedere il permesso di andare in palstra? Adesso capisco perchè hai tradito accidenti, ti senti svilito nel tuo essere uomo, lei fa, ordina e si muove, non ti senti importante come compagno, ma ti senti una persona che l'aiuta...la colf?
> Hai sbagliato ed hai cercato in un'altra donna la tua soddisfazione maschile, hai ceduto al figlio che non volevi (male molto male) ed ora comuque ne paghi le conseguenze tu dal tuo punto di vista, sai che manco poco tu forse forse dentro al tuo inconscio puoi provare rabbia verso lui?
> Adesso eviscera il tuo animo, e parla con lei, dille chiaramente che lei ti sta trascurando come compagno e che se i figli sono importati anche il rapporto è importante, perchè se quello si sfascia anche i figli ne subiranno le conseguenze.
> Alfeo, per ora lascia stare la moto, ma se parlando non approdi a nulla ti consiglio invece una bella auto sportiva per due, che oltre ad essere soddisfacente è un messaggio non proprio velato alla moglie.


Inaspettata solidarietà da Daniele. Lo so che è parziale e non mi voglio gasare ma già è qualcosa.
Volevo solo precisarti che i figli che ho li abbiamo voluti entrambi e li amiamo tantissimo entrambi e sono la cosa più bella della mia vita. Da qui a pensare che la mia vita adesso siano solo loro mi pare un passo troppo lungo per il mio piccolo e meschino egoismo di essere umano.
E' sul terzo figlio che si è inceppato il meccanismo... io ho iniziato ad avere il fiato corto.


----------



## lamerikano (31 Marzo 2010)

Avere il fiato corto sul terzo figlio un po' ci sta... Insomma ci sta che uno prenda tempo (come minimo) prima di affrontare una terza paternità.
Il problema tuo è che c'è tutto il contorno che non va.
Quindi il terzo figlio va in secondo piano.
Quando risolverai i tuoi problemi personali e con tua moglie poi potrete affrontare il discorso del terzo figlio.

ps: lascia stare la moto... investi nella famiglia.


----------



## MK (31 Marzo 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Sto pensando a sostituire tutto con un potente simbolo fallico: una moto. Può essere un modo sano per sublimare, no?


Ahhhhh, why not? Ne ho una io se ti interessa.


----------



## Grande82 (31 Marzo 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Mi sono accorto che mia moglie non si accorge di me.
> Ci ho fatto caso in questo periodo. Mi ci avete fatto pensare voi. Ho cercato di essere più disponibile e presente ma mi rendo conto che lei è assolutamente concentrata sui bambini, sul suo lavoro, su questioni pratiche... ieri sera mi sono tagliato i capelli e neanche se ne è accorta.
> Non penso che il mio matrimonio stia passando un periodo brillante, da tutti i punti di vista, sessuale incluso.


 Perchè non scriverle una lettera? 
Perchè non parlarle?
Perchè non fare un viaggio solo voi due?


----------



## lamerikano (31 Marzo 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Ahhhhh, why not? Ne ho una io se ti interessa.


Rapace!


----------



## alfeo (31 Marzo 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Perchè non scriverle una lettera?
> Perchè non parlarle?
> Perchè non fare un viaggio solo voi due?


Scrivere una lettera no. Mi sembra un pizzico patetico.
Fare il viaggio in due neanche. Ho una certa esperienza in merito e so che quando ci sono questioni da risolvere o una certa tensione il viaggio non fa che aumentare i problemi. Ne ho visto di coppie separarsi dopo un viaggio riparatore.
Parlare forse è davvero l'unica soluzione percorribile. Dovrei chiederle però un appuntamento perché quando i bimbi si addormentano siamo entrambi troppo cotti per poter fare o dire alcunché.


----------



## alfeo (31 Marzo 2010)

lamerikano ha detto:


> Avere il fiato corto sul terzo figlio un po' ci sta... Insomma ci sta che uno prenda tempo (come minimo) prima di affrontare una terza paternità.
> Il problema tuo è che c'è tutto il contorno che non va.
> Quindi il terzo figlio va in secondo piano.
> Quando risolverai i tuoi problemi personali e con tua moglie poi potrete affrontare il discorso del terzo figlio.
> ...


Perché hai parlato di investimento? Io comprerei la moto per non investire nessuno.


----------



## lamerikano (31 Marzo 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Perché hai parlato di investimento? Io comprerei la moto per non investire nessuno.


 
Parlavo di investimento nel senso "finanziario" del termine..


----------



## Grande82 (31 Marzo 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Scrivere una lettera no. Mi sembra un pizzico patetico.
> Fare il viaggio in due neanche. Ho una certa esperienza in merito e so che quando ci sono questioni da risolvere o una certa tensione il viaggio non fa che aumentare i problemi. Ne ho visto di coppie separarsi dopo un viaggio riparatore.
> Parlare forse è davvero l'unica soluzione percorribile. Dovrei chiederle però un appuntamento perché quando i bimbi si addormentano siamo entrambi troppo cotti per poter fare o dire alcunché.


 un fine settimana rilassante alle terme o in un agriturismo a un'oretta dalla città e senza figli è una buona occasione per parlare. 

Mi domando però se tu abbia davvero pensato a cosa potevi perdere.... se ci tieni, se ti sembra possibile vivere senza quella quotidianità, se, se, se... ma lo guardate mai SOS tatA?!!??!?


----------



## alfeo (1 Aprile 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> un fine settimana rilassante alle terme o in un agriturismo a un'oretta dalla città e senza figli è una buona occasione per parlare.
> 
> Mi domando però se tu abbia davvero pensato a cosa potevi perdere.... se ci tieni, se ti sembra possibile vivere senza quella quotidianità, se, se, se... ma lo guardate mai SOS tatA?!!??!?


Non ce la faccio più a pensare a come sarebbe se... non si può passare la vita ad immaginarsi come sarebbe la nostra vita due passi avanti... praticamente mi devo immaginare come sarebbe stato se la cosa con la tipa avesse avuto un seguito diverso E se avessi perso la mia quotidianeità... Francamente è impossibile da dire perché adesso potrei essere solo e derelitto in una cameretta in affitto vicino casa... portare il sabato i bimbi al mcdonald's e vederli la domenica pomeriggio per andare al parco... potrebbe venirmi una calvizie da stress e cadere in una patologico stato depressivo... OPPURE potrei essere adesso a godermi una seconda luna di miele ad Acapulco con la nuova tipa, mia moglie avrebbe trovato un altro compagno e i miei bambini avrebbero accettato la nuova situazione trovandola più briosa e meno monotona della famiglia tradizionale...
Ovviamente la verità starebbe nel mezzo, ma non so in quale punto preciso tra il lato nero ed il lato roseo.
SOS TAta lo vediamo... anche se mi pare che le sue ricette siano soltando un trucco televisivo. Ho provato l'altra sera ad ignorare il mio bambino che faceva i capricci come imposto da Tata Lucia alla sua sventurata mamma imbranata di turno e non ho sortito nessun effetto... dopo mezz'ora l'ho dovuto raccogliere e consolare.
La vita non è fatta per ricette universali. Ognuno ha i suoi ingredienti.


----------



## Verena67 (1 Aprile 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Perchè non scriverle una lettera?
> Perchè non parlarle?
> Perchè non fare un viaggio solo voi due?



perché non CRESCERE entrambi?!
E si, nel crescere ci sta una punta di rassegnazione/comprensione che ormai certe scelte di fondo sono state fatte, e bisogna sublimare quelle, altro che le moto!


----------



## Verena67 (1 Aprile 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> OPPURE potrei essere adesso a godermi una seconda luna di miele ad Acapulco con la nuova tipa, mia moglie avrebbe trovato un altro compagno e i *miei bambini avrebbero accettato la nuova situazione trovandola più briosa e meno monotona della famiglia tradizionale...* .


in quale fiction televisiva l'hai visto?!


----------



## Verena67 (1 Aprile 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Ho provato l'altra sera ad ignorare il mio bambino che faceva i capricci come imposto da Tata Lucia alla sua sventurata mamma imbranata di turno e non ho sortito nessun effetto... dopo mezz'ora l'ho dovuto raccogliere e consolare.
> La vita non è fatta per ricette universali. Ognuno ha i suoi ingredienti.


Sui capricci dipende.
Se sono solo capricci, ignorare funziona benissimo. Se sono invece problemi veri (fame, sete, qualcosa che fa male), no, il bambino va consolato. Ma il genitore PRESENTE di solito sa distinguere tra l'una e l'altra situazione.


----------



## lamerikano (1 Aprile 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> perché non CRESCERE entrambi?!
> E si, nel crescere ci sta una punta di rassegnazione/comprensione che ormai certe scelte di fondo sono state fatte, e bisogna sublimare quelle, altro che le moto!


 
quoto tutto.


----------



## alfeo (1 Aprile 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Sui capricci dipende.
> Se sono solo capricci, ignorare funziona benissimo. Se sono invece problemi veri (fame, sete, qualcosa che fa male), no, il bambino va consolato. Ma il genitore PRESENTE di solito sa distinguere tra l'una e l'altra situazione.


Mi pare di percepire una piccola stoccata in quell'insistito maiuscolo.
Ma non la raccolgo. io so benissimo distinguere tra le due situazioni ma anche qui ognuno è diverso dall'altro e talvolta le reazioni delle persone sono imprevedibili, figurarsi quelle dei bambini.
Devo solo notare che spesso le donne pensano, in virtù di non si capisce quale supposta maggior sensibilità, di poter decodificare e comprendere meglio i bambini di quanto non lo sappiano fare gli uomini.
E non parlo solo di mia moglie.


----------



## ranatan (1 Aprile 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Mah, ci rifletterò. Oppure per sostituire un problema piccolo con uno più grande magari farò un altro figlio. Così davvero non avrò più tempo da perdere con frustranti divagazioni.


Mi parrebbe una follia colossale!!


----------



## Daniele (1 Aprile 2010)

alfeo, ti ripeto, tu ami consciamente tuo figlio,ma lo rifiuti inconosciamente.
mai seguire le voglie di maternità di una donna se tu non ne sei perfettamente convinto.
Adesso tu hai un figlio tuo...ma...che lo ami di certo...ma...ne avresti fatto volentieri a meno.  Lo so, è brutto da  pensare, ma purtroppo è così!


----------



## alfeo (1 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> alfeo, ti ripeto, tu ami consciamente tuo figlio,ma lo rifiuti inconosciamente.
> mai seguire le voglie di maternità di una donna se tu non ne sei perfettamente convinto.
> Adesso tu hai un figlio tuo...ma...che lo ami di certo...ma...ne avresti fatto volentieri a meno. Lo so, è brutto da pensare, ma purtroppo è così!


 Daniele, non so come dirtelo.
Io ho due figli e li amo entrambi.
Su questo non ho alcun dubbio.


----------



## ranatan (1 Aprile 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Daniele, non so come dirtelo.
> Io ho due figli e li amo entrambi.
> Su questo non ho alcun dubbio.


Non ho letto tutte le risposte, magari l'hai già detto. Quanti anni hanno i tuoi bimbi?
Magari la voglia di tua moglie di avere un terzo figlio è dettata dalla speranza di colmare una carenza affettiva e dalla voglia di sentirsi assorbita da un eserino per sentire meno la sua solitudine sentimentale.
Non so eh, la butto lì. E' che personalmente trovo difficilissimo gestire più o meno bene due figli...non oso immaginare cosa farei se ne avessi un altro...credo scapperei ai caraibi (rigorosamente da sola).


----------



## Grande82 (1 Aprile 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> alfeo, ti ripeto, tu ami consciamente tuo figlio,ma lo rifiuti inconosciamente.
> mai seguire le voglie di maternità di una donna se tu non ne sei perfettamente convinto.
> Adesso tu hai un figlio tuo...ma...che lo ami di certo...ma...ne avresti fatto volentieri a meno. Lo so, è brutto da pensare, ma purtroppo è così!


 E' il terzo figlio che non voleva e non lo ha fatto.
chiaro?
gli altri due li voleva. Appieno. da prima di concepirli.


----------



## Grande82 (1 Aprile 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Non ho letto tutte le risposte, magari l'hai già detto. Quanti anni hanno i tuoi bimbi?
> Magari la voglia di tua moglie di avere un terzo figlio è dettata dalla speranza di colmare una carenza affettiva e dalla voglia di sentirsi assorbita da un eserino per sentire meno la sua solitudine sentimentale.
> Non so eh, la butto lì. E' che personalmente trovo difficilissimo gestire più o meno bene due figli...non oso immaginare cosa farei se ne avessi un altro...credo scapperei ai caraibi (rigorosamente da sola).


 mio cugino ne ha 5, tutti voluti e con 2-3 anni di distacco l'uno dall'altro.
Casa sua è un delirio, ma sono la famiglia più felice che conosca. Dipende dalle persone, dai figli, dalle disponibilità economiche e dalla fortuna. Per il resto ci si organizza. Ad es lui fa scegliere ogni anno che sport vogliono fare, ma devono adattarsi a due o tre alternative, in modo da avere due o tre orari da far combaciare e non 5. :up:


----------



## alfeo (1 Aprile 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Non ho letto tutte le risposte, magari l'hai già detto. Quanti anni hanno i tuoi bimbi?
> Magari la voglia di tua moglie di avere un terzo figlio è dettata dalla speranza di colmare una carenza affettiva e dalla voglia di sentirsi assorbita da un eserino per sentire meno la sua solitudine sentimentale.
> Non so eh, la butto lì. E' che personalmente trovo difficilissimo gestire più o meno bene due figli...non oso immaginare cosa farei se ne avessi un altro...credo scapperei ai caraibi (rigorosamente da sola).


Io non darei un'immagine così derelitta di mia moglie. Non è sola ed abbandonata da un marito assente e allegramente dedito a copule extraconiugali.


----------



## ranatan (1 Aprile 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> mio cugino ne ha 5, tutti voluti e con 2-3 anni di distacco l'uno dall'altro.
> Casa sua è un delirio, ma sono la famiglia più felice che conosca. Dipende dalle persone, dai figli, dalle disponibilità economiche e dalla fortuna. Per il resto ci si organizza. Ad es lui fa scegliere ogni anno che sport vogliono fare, ma devono adattarsi a due o tre alternative, in modo da avere due o tre orari da far combaciare e non 5. :up:


Non lo metto in dubbio. Anche io ho amici (pochi) con tre figli e una coppia con quattro.
Come dici tu vuol dire molto il carattere di una persona, nonchè l'equilibrio mentale.
Per come sono fatta io (ansiosa e tendenzialmente pessimista) ammetto che anche solo il secondo figlio è stato un azzardo.
Se mio marito me ne chiedesse un altro, davvero darei fuori di matto, per cui capisco un pò alfeo...non può e non deve assecondare un desiderio che sembra essere solo di sua moglie.


----------



## lamerikano (1 Aprile 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> mio cugino ne ha 5, tutti voluti e con 2-3 anni di distacco l'uno dall'altro.
> *Casa sua è un delirio*, ma sono la famiglia più felice che conosca. Dipende dalle persone, dai figli, dalle disponibilità economiche e dalla fortuna. Per il resto ci si organizza. Ad es lui fa scegliere ogni anno che sport vogliono fare, ma devono adattarsi a due o tre alternative, in modo da avere due o tre orari da far combaciare e non 5. :up:


La mia casa è già un delirio con un figlio solo... 

Però vengo da una famiglia con tre figli, quindi immagino benissimo il vero casino..


----------



## ranatan (1 Aprile 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Io non darei un'immagine così derelitta di mia moglie. Non è sola ed abbandonata da un marito assente e allegramente dedito a copule extraconiugali.


Mi sembra di aver capito che in questo momento vi sentite molto distanti uno dall'altra. Non credo che sia solo perchè tu non vuoi un altro figlio...


----------



## ranatan (1 Aprile 2010)

lamerikano ha detto:


> La mia casa è già un delirio con un figlio solo...
> 
> Però vengo da una famiglia con tre figli, quindi immagino benissimo il vero casino..


Io invece con una figlia sola me la cavavo alla grande. Con due l'impegno non è raddoppiato ma tiplicato, forse mi devo ancora abituare alla nuova routine.
Davvero non ho idea di come coppie con quattro figli possano uscirne vive... un pò le invidio perchè devono essere solidissime ed equilibratissime per reggere.
Quando vado a casa dei nostri amici con quattro figli esco che sono come ubriaca...con la testa che scoppia!


----------



## lamerikano (1 Aprile 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Io invece con una figlia sola me la cavavo alla grande. Con due l'impegno non è raddoppiato ma tiplicato, forse mi devo ancora abituare alla nuova routine.
> Davvero non ho idea di come coppie con quattro figli possano uscirne vive... un pò le invidio perchè devono essere solidissime ed equilibratissime per reggere.
> Quando vado a casa dei nostri amici con quattro figli esco che sono come ubriaca...con la testa che scoppia!


una volta una signora con 5 figli mi disse:
lo shock è stato passare da 2 (i genitori) a 3; e poi da 3 a 4. Gli altri 3 figli non hanno portato altro caos. Erano "abituati" al caos dei due bimbi precedenti. a suo modo di vedere o 5 figli o 2 è la stessa cosa (economia a parte).


----------



## ranatan (1 Aprile 2010)

lamerikano ha detto:


> una volta una signora con 5 figli mi disse:
> lo shock è stato passare da 2 (i genitori) a 3; e poi da 3 a 4. Gli altri 3 figli non hanno portato altro caos. Erano "abituati" al caos dei due bimbi precedenti. a suo modo di vedere o 5 figli o 2 è la stessa cosa (economia a parte).


Mi sa che conosciamo le stesse persone, perchè è la stessa cosa che hanno detto a me quando ero in palla per la seconda.
La mia amica mi disse che lei quando le era nato il secondo aveva avuto un piccolo esaurimento perchè non sapeva come affrontare il nuovo impegno e soprattutto soffriva tanto nel vedere il primogenito soffrire di gelosia.
Per uscire dall'impasse ne aveva fatto un terzo...e poi un quarto.
Per scherzare dice che il quarto a sei mesi si cambiava il pannolino da solo


----------



## alfeo (1 Aprile 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Io invece con una figlia sola me la cavavo alla grande. Con due l'impegno non è raddoppiato ma tiplicato, forse mi devo ancora abituare alla nuova routine.
> Davvero non ho idea di come coppie con quattro figli possano uscirne vive... un pò le invidio perchè devono essere solidissime ed equilibratissime per reggere.
> Quando vado a casa dei nostri amici con quattro figli esco che sono come ubriaca...con la testa che scoppia!


Per utilizzare un lessico in uso qui "quoto alla grande".
In effetti il secondo bambino è arrivato quasi subito e ci ha incasinato in modo devastante. Con uno era alquando gestibile la faccenda.
Sono contento, però, di averne due perché il figlio unico mi ha sempre fatto un po' tristezza e poi sono spesso viziati ed ingestibili anche da grande (soprattutto se donne).


----------



## ranatan (1 Aprile 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Per utilizzare un lessico in uso qui "quoto alla grande".
> In effetti il secondo bambino è arrivato quasi subito e ci ha incasinato in modo devastante. Con uno era alquando gestibile la faccenda.
> Sono contento, però, di averne due perché il figlio unico mi ha sempre fatto un po' tristezza e poi sono spesso viziati ed ingestibili anche da grande (soprattutto se donne).


Presente! :mexican:


----------



## alfeo (1 Aprile 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Presente! :mexican:


Absit iniuria verbis.
Ovviamente ci sono delle eccezioni.
Tu sarai sicuramente una di quelle.


----------



## lamerikano (1 Aprile 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> *Mi sa che conosciamo le stesse persone*, perchè è la stessa cosa che hanno detto a me quando ero in palla per la seconda.
> La mia amica mi disse che lei quando le era nato il secondo aveva avuto un piccolo esaurimento perchè non sapeva come affrontare il nuovo impegno e soprattutto soffriva tanto nel vedere il primogenito soffrire di gelosia.
> Per uscire dall'impasse ne aveva fatto un terzo...e poi un quarto.
> Per scherzare dice che il quarto a sei mesi si cambiava il pannolino da solo


 
può essere!! :mrgreen:


----------



## lamerikano (1 Aprile 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Per utilizzare un lessico in uso qui "quoto alla grande".
> In effetti il secondo bambino è arrivato quasi subito e ci ha incasinato in modo devastante. Con uno era alquando gestibile la faccenda.
> Sono contento, però, di averne due *perché il figlio unico mi ha sempre fatto un po' tristezza e poi sono spesso viziati* ed ingestibili anche da grande (soprattutto se donne).


 
vero.. però se ma il secondo arriverà per me spero tra qualche anno, così almeno il primo sarà un minimo autosufficiente, 5 o 6 anni insomma..


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Aprile 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> E' il terzo figlio che non voleva e non lo ha fatto.
> chiaro?
> gli altri due li voleva. Appieno. da prima di concepirli.


Vabbeh dai era una risposta standard...non sta a fa la puntigliosa!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (1 Aprile 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Non ho letto tutte le risposte, magari l'hai già detto. Quanti anni hanno i tuoi bimbi?
> Magari la voglia di tua moglie di avere un terzo figlio è dettata dalla speranza di colmare una carenza affettiva e dalla voglia di sentirsi assorbita da un eserino per sentire meno la sua solitudine sentimentale.
> Non so eh, la butto lì. E' che personalmente trovo difficilissimo gestire più o meno bene due figli...non oso immaginare cosa farei se ne avessi un altro...credo scapperei ai caraibi (rigorosamente da sola).


 
ho letto questo post mentre stavo pensando di scrivere la stessa cosa

e magari tua moglie si riempie di impegni anche quando potrebbe delegare per non pensare alla distanza emotiva che sente
per non darsi le risposte che teme
e per non rischiare il tuo rifiuto che in altri momenti ha percepito

e tutto, magari, a livello incoscio


----------



## Amoremio (1 Aprile 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Io non darei un'immagine così derelitta di mia moglie. Non è sola ed abbandonata da un marito assente e allegramente dedito a copule extraconiugali.


non è questione di essere derelitti

ma di percepire i segni di un allontanamento e volerli negare


----------



## Grande82 (1 Aprile 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Mi sa che conosciamo le stesse persone, perchè è la stessa cosa che hanno detto a me quando ero in palla per la seconda.
> La mia amica mi disse che lei quando le era nato il secondo aveva avuto un piccolo esaurimento perchè non sapeva come affrontare il nuovo impegno e soprattutto soffriva tanto nel vedere il primogenito soffrire di gelosia.
> Per uscire dall'impasse ne aveva fatto un terzo...e poi un quarto.
> *Per scherzare dice che il quarto a sei mesi si cambiava il pannolino da solo*


 :mexican::mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Verena67 (1 Aprile 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Mi pare di percepire una piccola stoccata in quell'insistito maiuscolo.
> Ma non la raccolgo. io so benissimo distinguere tra le due situazioni ma anche qui ognuno è diverso dall'altro e talvolta le reazioni delle persone sono imprevedibili, figurarsi quelle dei bambini.
> .




ti pare male, parlavo proprio in generale, anzi, nella mia esperienza ci sono padri fin troppo presenti!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Aprile 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Mi sono accorto che mia moglie non si accorge di me.
> Ci ho fatto caso in questo periodo. Mi ci avete fatto pensare voi. Ho cercato di essere più disponibile e presente ma mi rendo conto che lei è assolutamente concentrata sui bambini, sul suo lavoro, su questioni pratiche... ieri sera mi sono tagliato i capelli e neanche se ne è accorta.
> Non penso che il mio matrimonio stia passando un periodo brillante, da tutti i punti di vista, sessuale incluso.





alfeo ha detto:


> Giusto per dare un quadro più oggettivo vi devo anche dire che io la aiuto moltissimo e non ho altre valvole di sfogo tipo amici, uscite serali, calcetto... la mia è una routine casa-lavoro in cui, nell'ambito del lavoro, si è innestato un cancro che ha assorbito linfa dalla mia insoddisfazione, per dirla tutta.
> Sono riuscito con sforzo immane a farle capire che avevo bisogno di andare in palestra ogni tanto e quindi un paio di volte alla settimana (se va bene) mi prendo un'ora per sudare la mia insoddisfatta fisicità.
> Forse lei si è sentita ferita per il mio rifiuto di procreare un'altra volta... ma forse anche lei doveva rispettare i miei dubbi e le mie paure.
> Forse è vero quello che dice Daniele, la storia si innesta nelle mie insicurezze, forse avevo bisogno di conferme della mia virilità (in senso lato, ovviamente).
> Sto pensando a sostituire tutto con un potente simbolo fallico: una moto. Può essere un modo sano per sublimare, no?





alfeo ha detto:


> Scrivere una lettera no. Mi sembra un pizzico patetico.
> Fare il viaggio in due neanche. Ho una certa esperienza in merito e so che quando ci sono questioni da risolvere o una certa tensione il viaggio non fa che aumentare i problemi. Ne ho visto di coppie separarsi dopo un viaggio riparatore.
> Parlare forse è davvero l'unica soluzione percorribile. Dovrei chiederle però un appuntamento perché quando i bimbi si addormentano siamo entrambi troppo cotti per poter fare o dire alcunché.





Amoremio ha detto:


> ho letto questo post mentre stavo pensando di scrivere la stessa cosa
> 
> e magari tua moglie si riempie di impegni anche quando potrebbe delegare per non pensare alla distanza emotiva che sente
> per non darsi le risposte che teme
> ...


 Quoto Amoremio.

A me sembra che tu, Alfeo, stia ingigantendo i fatti, trasformando normale quotidianeità e sicurezza in trascuratezza, lo fai per crearti alibi a posteriori.
Tempo per parlare con tua moglie non ne trovi perché siete troppo stanchi, ma per tradirla il tempo e l'energia li hai trovati.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Aprile 2010)

Breve osservazione sui figli.
Come per tutte le cose conta anche l'esperienza e se con il primo figlio non si trova neanche il tempo di farsi la doccia e con due piccoli ci sembra di girare come trottole, probabilmente con tre (dico probabilmente pensando a delle amiche, io ne ho due) si riesce a non essere così preoccupati di cose che sembrano fondamentali se se ne ha solo uno.
Non è neppure obbligatorio che i figli facciano corsi sportivi o di altro e che i genitori corrano da una palestra a una piscina. E' importante che possano giocare e per questo bastano giardinetti, cortile, oratorio, casa.
Certo che se si pretende di avere figli "perfetti", casa "perfetta", fisico "perfetto"...poveri tutti...


----------



## gas (7 Aprile 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Un anno e mezzo fa. Io ho quarant’anni e due meravigliosi figli piccoli. La mia vita è serena, ho cambiato da poco lavoro, lasciandomi indietro anni di delusioni e di noia. Mi pagano bene e sono soddisfatto di quel che faccio. Ad una riunione di lavoro partecipa una ragazza poco più che trentenne di una società che ha sede vicino alla mia. La noto per la sua avvenenza ma non dice una parola. Poi mi ricontatta per avere dettagli sugli accordi presi. Da quel giorno mi cerca spesso per apparenti motivi di lavoro. La cosa mi gratifica ma sono consapevole del pericolo che risiede in questa frequentazione. Evito di rispondere ai suoi sms e cerco di non chiamarla mai. Dopo un paio di mesi iniziamo ad andare a pranzo insieme. Lei si apre. Mi parla del suo disagio, del fatto che lavora in una città diversa da quella in cui risiede con il marito (sposato da poco più di un anno). Ho l’impressione che le cose non vadano bene fra loro. Io assumo la veste di confidente e lei mi confessa anche la sua attrazione. L’attrazione a questo punto è reciproca e cominciano timidi approcci (tenersi la mano, scambi di sms intensi mentre parte il venerdì in treno). C’è, fortunatamente, un limite invalicabile: quando sono a casa e durante il week end non ci sentiamo. Questo mi evita di far diventare la cosa drammatica. Dopo alcuni mesi, però, l’attrazione diventa forte e lei è sempre più tentennante. Decidiamo di non parlare mai di sentimenti, di guardare lucidamente alla follia di un eventuale ulteriore coinvolgimento… della sua intenzione di tornare dal marito… ma poi, ad aprile iniziamo a baciarci, ad avere approcci sempre più intensi e furtivi nel suo ufficio. Poco prima delle vacanze mia moglie va al mare con i piccoli e io ho poco più di una settimana da solo. Passiamo due notti insieme in cui facciamo l’amore intensamente, meravigliosamente. Il distacco è difficile e passo agosto a pensare a lei.
> Al ritorno lei non vuole saperne di rifarlo. Si capisce, dalle poche cose che lascia trapelare, che sta provando ad avere un figlio con il marito… ma questo figlio non arriva.. e allora lei decide di troncare, ma a modo suo. Vuole continuare a sentirsi, ad avere la mia vicinanza emotiva. Io sto male e vorrei di più o niente. Non vorrei convivere con l’idea di poterla avere, con la sensazione continua dell’attrazione reciproca che resta sempre negata e castrata. Qualche volta ci baciamo… per strada. Lei non vuole più incontrasi in ufficio, le voci si sono fatte più insistenti.. inziamo a diradare anche i pranzi. Una volta mi scappa un “ti amo”… lei mi dice “anche io” ma poi mi richiama per dirmi che non era vero… che avrebbe desiderato fare l’amore con me per ore ma che non mi amava. Un paio di volte ipotizziamo di andare di nuovo in albergo per fare l’amore ma lei, all’ultimo momento si tira indietro. Un paio di mesi fa, mi propone di farlo un’ultima volta prima che lei cominci a fare una terapia ormonale per restare finalmente incinta.
> Io inzialmente rifiuto, poi decido di vedere il bluff, le faccio proposte concrete e lei, alla fine, si tira indietro, con le solite beffarde modalità del “mi manchi”, “il sentimento che ci lega”.
> Adesso è in attesa del responso sulla sua possibile gravidanza… io continuo a sentirla, non la chiamo mai, ma lei continua a chiamarmi e a cercarmi a cercare una vicinanza che non capisco e che dovrebbe cercare con il marito. E’ come se avesse questo pensiero dominante, quello della maternità, in virtù del quale ha negato ogni sfogo alla nostra storia (fisico o emotivo che fosse).
> Io cerco di tenere insieme i cocci della mia vita e passo momenti di serenità nella mia famiglia salvo ricascare talvolta in una cupa depressione quando mi rendo conto dell’assurdità del mio legame con lei… nell’attesa che lei resti incinta e si dilegui per sempre e che io possa abbandonare per sempre la malsana idea di poterla avere.


Capisco e intuisco i tuoi sentimenti. Credo di capire anche perchè ho attraversato una storia molto simile alla tua, una storia piena di tentazioni e di Amore. Un Amore ridotto ai pochi momenti e alle notti che siamo riusciti a regalrci rubandole all'altra persona. Momenti che restano impressi come scolpiti nella pietra perchè in quei momenti attraversi e ti fai attraversare da sentimenti, da pensieri, da fremori che pensavi sopiti.
E' dura, lo so, ti capisco e ti comprendo.


----------



## alfeo (7 Aprile 2010)

gas ha detto:


> Capisco e intuisco i tuoi sentimenti. Credo di capire anche perchè ho attraversato una storia molto simile alla tua, una storia piena di tentazioni e di Amore. Un Amore ridotto ai pochi momenti e alle notti che siamo riusciti a regalrci rubandole all'altra persona. Momenti che restano impressi come scolpiti nella pietra perchè in quei momenti attraversi e ti fai attraversare da sentimenti, da pensieri, da fremori che pensavi sopiti.
> E' dura, lo so, ti capisco e ti comprendo.


Talvolta neanche io mi comprendo... nè riesco a comprendere cosa provo, cosa sento e cosa voglio... è vero che le emozioni e tutto il resto (sensi di colpa inclusi) sono stati intensi e folli.


----------



## layla (13 Aprile 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Scusa Marì che c'entrano i miei figli?
> Io non ho smesso per un attimo di amarli... ma anche io sono un essere umano con le sue debolezze e i suoi bisogni. Forse proprio averli messi da parte per anni mi ha portato a questa storia. Mia moglie è diventata mamma a tutto tondo.... io sono diventato un accessorio della famiglia, un accessorio necessario, ma tanto trascurato.
> Anche questo, in fondo, è uno scontato clichè, lo so... ma è quel che sento.
> Mettete da parte per un attimo il vostro astio.


 

Mettete da parte per un attimo il vostro astio.[/QUOTE]

giusto...............:incazzato:


----------

